# Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Brides



## Shimmie

Hello Beautiful Married Ladies:

Please share how God brought you and your husband together.  This will encourage the Brides to be to not give up on their Marriage Dreams.  

With God all things are beyond possible.  Each of you are living proof of this.  

With all of my heart, I pray the Blessings of the Lord upon each of you from this day forth and forever more.   Your wedding vows are only the beginning of the Best of God's Best to come upon you in this life.   I pray that no weapon formed against you or your husband or family shall prosper and that each of you will prosper and be in health even as your souls prosper more and more in the Lord.

For you and your hubbie:  I love this scripture for Marriage...

_1 If there be therefore any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any bowels and mercies, 
2 Fulfil ye my joy, that ye be likeminded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind.  (Philipians 2:1-2)
_
_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen... _

_Beautiful Wives, thank you so much for sharing.... to edify the hearts of those on the path to matrimony.  Blessed is the fruit of your body and blessed is the rich fruit of your marriage.   In Jesus' Name, again and again, Amen. 
_


----------



## momi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is a great thread topic!  Mine is long... Will have to wait until I am off of the blackberry. "Ill be back!"
"


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



momi said:


> This is a great thread topic! Mine is long... Will have to wait until I am off of the blackberry. "Ill be back!"
> "
> "Ill b
> 
> "


momi, thank you sooooo much.  This forum is gonna' be filled with Newly and Re-Newly Weds.    

We need to have a Huge Bridal Shower...    Do the LHCF Electric Slide...   

Blessings. I can't wait to 'hear' your Blessed testimony.   In meantime, I'll gonna' get my 'Beauty sleep'.    

Sweet sleep angels.   This going to be a beautiful thread full of matrimony.


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Married ladies, thank you to all of you who will share your stories as an encouragement to all of us who are expecting to meet our Knights in Shining Armor (great book ladies). 

Before I read Shimmie's last post, I said to myself that all the conversations with you ladies about marriage are as if I'm having a virtual bridal shower  with all of you...and then I read Shimmie's post.

I look forward to all the stories yet to come.

Oh, I'm curled up with my copy of "The power of a praying wife." I decided to say one of these prayers for my husband every night as the Holy Spirit leads. Single ladies, this is a great book. Pick up a copy if you don't have one. Join me. Let's start praying for our gift from God. Brought my book 2/15/02. Wow!!

Be blessed!


----------



## goldielocs

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

OK- here goes...

My DH and I are actually from the same small town, but we didn't meet until we started dating as adults.  Even more ironic, he is related to my mother's husband. We didn't find that out until after we got engaged.  Anyway...here's the story...

I got saved at 17, but didn't live my life right until i had my daughter at 22.  God blessed me with that child and even before her birth, I knew it.  After having her, I promised that if I didn't get married before her 5th birthday then I would remain single.  I grew up in a family where I was the stepchild and felt like one everyday.  I was not going to let that happen to my baby.  So, when I had her I left home and we lived in an apartment. I worked and struggled for 2 years and when it was obvious I needed help, I moved back home. I didn't want to, but oh well....

I got a job as a receptionist and settled in at home.  After being there for about 2 months, one of my co-workers asked me if I was dating. It's a small town so there isn't much privacy.  I told him no and I wasn't looking.  He persisted and said he knew someone who was saved and was a nice guy.  I brushed him off and went on about my business.  The next day, he lingered around and asked again. I told him to tell the guy to call me at work during lunch if he wanted to talk to me.  I wasn't about to give him my number!

He called and we talked.  He seemed ok, but I wasn't impressed. He asked for my number and I said no, but I'll take yours.  I called about 3 or 4 days later and we had a nice conversation. We talked on the phone for 4 weeks before we set eyes on one another.  During that time, I was asking around about him.  I had my grandfather check him out. Once I got a good report back from my grandfather, I lowered my defenses a little.

 We decided to meet at a basketball game at the high school.  I was suprized at how cute he was. Very nicely dressed and clean-cut. 
Ok- potential...

 We started dating. We usually went to each other's churches or to family type venues because my daughter was always with us.  I wanted him to know it was a package deal. 

Another thing- the man knew the Word y'all!  One night we were at Bible study and he just took the lesson and ran with it. I was quite impressed to say the least.  That night, my pastor's wife pulled me to the side and told me she liked him - so far.

About 5 months into dating, my the water pump in my car was leaking. I mentioned to him I needed to get it fixed- just in conversation.  Do you know, that sweet man called my mother and asked if he could come over that night and fix my car so I wouldn't have to pay for it??? He's a mechanic. I didn't know anything about it until the next morning when I was heading out of the door and noticed a card and rose sitting in the front seat. That boy was good. 

He didn't "sweep me off my feet," but he has always been about taking care of me.  Just writing this post is bringing up things he's done that I forgot about. Daycare bills that were already paid when I went to settle the bill, getting my daughter's hair done by a cousin when I was too busy, a certificate to a day spa for my birthday- he proved to me that he wanted to be a covering for me. I need to give him a kiss when he gets home from work...

He asked my mother and grandfather for my hand around Christmas and we got engaged the following week on New Years Day.  We planned on a year long engagement, but he was called up to go to Iraq for 18 months.  I was not a happy girl.  Even though I didn't want to, we went ahead and married 3 months later in March.  He said he wanted to make sure we were taken care of while he was gone.

The time between having my daughter to the time I met my husband was rough.  I didn't want to even get married because I was afraid my daughter wouldn't be treated fairly, but God knew who my husband would be and how he needed to approach me.  Looking back, I don't think it could have happened any other way than it did because I can be quite stubborn...

I hope that wasn't TMI.


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Beautiful, goldielocs!! I was swept off of my feet when you mentioned how he fixed your car, handled tuition and became a covering for you. 

Yep, he deserves plenty of kisses! Lol!!!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Pooks

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> Oh, I'm curled up with my copy of *"The power of a praying wife."* I decided to say one of these prayers for my husband every night as the Holy Spirit leads. Single ladies, this is a great book. Pick up a copy if you don't have one. Join me. Let's start praying for our gift from God. Brought my book 2/15/02. Wow!!
> 
> Be blessed!


 
Thanks for reminding me yodie, I have a copy of this at home!  Subscribing to read the responses when I need a heart hug, thanks for the thread Shimmie!


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

*This will be a great thread, Im 22 and graduating this time next yr when I'll be 23 and lately I have been thinking about marriage and children, so I am planning to get married by the time I am 26 but for some reason, the number 25 is stuck in my head though. I think I MIGHT have already met my husband but I am not sure yet.

Thank you in advance ladies for all your testimonies.*


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



goldielocs said:


> OK- here goes...
> 
> My DH and I are actually from the same small town, but we didn't meet until we started dating as adults. Even more ironic, he is related to my mother's husband. We didn't find that out until after we got engaged. Anyway...here's the story...
> 
> I got saved at 17, but didn't live my life right until i had my daughter at 22. God blessed me with that child and even before her birth, I knew it. After having her, I promised that if I didn't get married before her 5th birthday then I would remain single. I grew up in a family where I was the stepchild and felt like one everyday. I was not going to let that happen to my baby. So, when I had her I left home and we lived in an apartment. I worked and struggled for 2 years and when it was obvious I needed help, I moved back home. I didn't want to, but oh well....
> 
> I got a job as a receptionist and settled in at home. After being there for about 2 months, one of my co-workers asked me if I was dating. It's a small town so there isn't much privacy. I told him no and I wasn't looking. He persisted and said he knew someone who was saved and was a nice guy. I brushed him off and went on about my business. The next day, he lingered around and asked again. I told him to tell the guy to call me at work during lunch if he wanted to talk to me. I wasn't about to give him my number!
> 
> He called and we talked. He seemed ok, but I wasn't impressed. He asked for my number and I said no, but I'll take yours. I called about 3 or 4 days later and we had a nice conversation. We talked on the phone for 4 weeks before we set eyes on one another. During that time, I was asking around about him. I had my grandfather check him out. Once I got a good report back from my grandfather, I lowered my defenses a little.
> 
> We decided to meet at a basketball game at the high school. I was suprized at how cute he was. Very nicely dressed and clean-cut.
> Ok- potential...
> 
> We started dating. We usually went to each other's churches or to family type venues because my daughter was always with us. I wanted him to know it was a package deal.
> 
> Another thing- the man knew the Word y'all! One night we were at Bible study and he just took the lesson and ran with it. I was quite impressed to say the least. That night, my pastor's wife pulled me to the side and told me she liked him - so far.
> 
> About 5 months into dating, my the water pump in my car was leaking. I mentioned to him I needed to get it fixed- just in conversation. Do you know, that sweet man called my mother and asked if he could come over that night and fix my car so I wouldn't have to pay for it??? He's a mechanic. I didn't know anything about it until the next morning when I was heading out of the door and noticed a card and rose sitting in the front seat. That boy was good.
> 
> He didn't "sweep me off my feet," but he has always been about taking care of me. Just writing this post is bringing up things he's done that I forgot about. Daycare bills that were already paid when I went to settle the bill, getting my daughter's hair done by a cousin when I was too busy, a certificate to a day spa for my birthday- he proved to me that he wanted to be a covering for me. I need to give him a kiss when he gets home from work...
> 
> He asked my mother and grandfather for my hand around Christmas and we got engaged the following week on New Years Day. We planned on a year long engagement, but he was called up to go to Iraq for 18 months. I was not a happy girl. Even though I didn't want to, we went ahead and married 3 months later in March. He said he wanted to make sure we were taken care of while he was gone.
> 
> The time between having my daughter to the time I met my husband was rough. I didn't want to even get married because I was afraid my daughter wouldn't be treated fairly, but God knew who my husband would be and how he needed to approach me. Looking back, I don't think it could have happened any other way than it did because I can be quite stubborn...
> 
> I hope that wasn't TMI.


   This is so beautiful.  Thank you so much Goldilocs.  I praise God for your wonderful husband and your beautiful daughter.   Blessings to you, for always. :Rose:


----------



## momi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

My husband and I attended the same high school... same school but different crowds.  We were re-aquianted when I enrolled my son (I was pregnant my last year of high school) in pre-school.  He worked at the church where the school was held.  As soon as I saw him he gave me a big hug and said "Guess what? I am saved now!)  During school we were both saved but were drawn into the world so much that our lights were just about out!  After high school and in college I re-dedicated my life to The Lord and set off to find out what it really meant to serve Him.  Also around this time i'd found Joshua Harris' book "I Kissed Dating Goodbye".  I really did not have a solid grasp on the whole courtship thing but I knew God's plan was drastically different than the one I'd mapped out for myself...

Anyway- even though he wasnt my type (I was always into ballers) something about him seemed so genuine - compared to the other guys I'd dealt with in the past. Something about him just appealed to me... I found myself dressing extra nice on the way to drop my son off. I also noticed that I would run into him almost every morning.  I never gave him any indication that I wanted to be anything more than friends - I wanted to make certain that he knew if he wanted me he would have to be the initiator.

Then yall - he started showing up to PTA meetings!  His mom later told me that she knew something was going on because he'd never attended a PTA meeting before!  At that time he was the Youth Pastor of the church... they were attending a concert and people were signing up on a list to go. He asked me to sign and then asked if he could pick me up to go.


----------



## momi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

cont'd...

We started seeing each other regularly - he knew that I did not believe in dating just to date.  About a year passed and still no serious talk of committment.  I asked him in a round about way where he thought the relationship was going.  He said he was waiting on God.  I quoted Amos -"How can two walk together unless they agree" and ended the relationship.  To this day that was one of the hardes things I have done.  About a month later he called out of the blue and asked me if I would go to a conference where he was preaching.  I reluctantly said yes - when we walked into the sanctuary he dropped down on one knee, broke out the ring and proposed.  I fainted.

The funny thing is...he said that he'd had the ring for 6 months but was just waiting on the right time.

That seems like a lifetime ago - but I am happy to be married to my best friend, priest, provider and protector of my home 

I thank God for him.  Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



momi said:


> My husband and I attended the same high school... same school but different crowds. We were re-aquianted when I enrolled my son (I was pregnant my last year of high school) in pre-school. He worked at the church where the school was held. As soon as I saw him he gave me a big hug and said "Guess what? I am saved now!)
> 
> During school we were both saved but were drawn into the world so much that our lights were just about out! After high school and in college I re-dedicated my life to The Lord and set off to find out what it really meant to serve Him. Also around this time i'd found Joshua Harris' book "I Kissed Dating Goodbye". I really did not have a solid grasp on the whole courtship thing but I knew God's plan was drastically different than the one I'd mapped out for myself...
> 
> Anyway- even though he wasnt my type (I was always into ballers) something about him seemed so genuine - compared to the other guys I'd dealt with in the past. Something about him just appealed to me... I found myself dressing extra nice on the way to drop my son off. I also noticed that I would run into him almost every morning. I never gave him any indication that I wanted to be anything more than friends - I wanted to make certain that he knew if he wanted me he would have to be the initiator.
> 
> *Then yall - he started showing up to PTA meetings!*
> 
> His mom later told me that she knew something was going on because he'd never attended a PTA meeting before! At that time he was the Youth Pastor of the church... they were attending a concert and people were signing up on a list to go. He asked me to sign and then asked if he could pick me up to go.


 
 I LOVE IT!   The 'Then Yall'......   It's adorable.  

Okay........ I 'm off to read part 2.    This is beautiful, momi.   I just had to stop and 'comment' on the,  "Then Yall'.     This is 'real' girl talk, when we say, "Then Yall'.    Love it.    

Okay... I'm reading part 2


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



momi said:


> cont'd...
> 
> We started seeing each other regularly - he knew that I did not believe in dating just to date. About a year passed and still no serious talk of committment. I asked him in a round about way where he thought the relationship was going. He said he was waiting on God.
> 
> *I quoted Amos - "How can two walk together unless they agree" and ended the relationship. To this day that was one of the hardes things I have done. *
> 
> About a month later he called out of the blue and asked me if I would go to a conference where he was preaching. I reluctantly said yes - when we walked into the sanctuary he dropped down on one knee, broke out the ring and proposed. I fainted.
> 
> The funny thing is...he said that he'd had the ring for 6 months but was just waiting on the right time.
> 
> That seems like a lifetime ago - but I am happy to be married to my best friend, priest, provider and protector of my home
> 
> 
> I thank God for him. Sorry this was so long.


 
Praise God!   I'm crying at your courage and your stand upon the word of God.   I'm so happy that you stood your ground.   I'm happier that he came around and asked in the presence of God to be his wife.   

momi, thank you so much.   This is beautiful and most definitely not long.   You are a Pastor's wife.   Praise God!    Blessings on your marriage and keep giving him hope and the strength he needs.   You are annointed to do just that.   You and no one else.  :Rose:


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Great thread!I'm off today and running around...  I'll have to come back later to share mines (yes MINES).. 

Lots of Love & Laughter to all the beautiful Married Women!!!
God bless...


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Keep all these wonderful testimonies coming!! 

Momi, loved your story. I loved how he asked you to marry him in the sanctuary.  Wow!! I just pulled "I kissed dating goodbye" off my shelf.  I'll be curling up with this one too.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hello my lovely Sistas!

My story starts online.... YES... ONLINE! LOL  Anyways... It was bout 2001 when I began going hard on Blackplanet... LOL YES.... BLACKPLANET! LOL... 

I get this "note" and I click on his profile which was "Vitamin D1" at the time! I knew how they say milk does a body good... so I had to check out who was sending me this note... LOL (I was soo bad) *BTW... Neither one of us were saved at the time* so I check it out and I was like OMGosh... was he fine or was he FINE! LOL so I replied, we talked online and then over the phone... He was from PA while I was from NY. Amazingly, he just happened to be living in Queens for while doing music, so we met up! We had an awesome time. He met my mom and she thought he was too cute and was a playa... She told me, girl, he may be nice to chill with or have fun, but not bf material! That he was a playa! I fed into that thinking yeah, he is too cute... so we stopped talkin, I moved on, but ALWAYS thought about him...

2 years passed... After I moved back to NY from FL... I was still thinking of him and decided to go back on Blackplanet (hadn't been on there in bout a year) just to see if I could relocate him. I sent him a note (thought it was impossible because it had been so long) 

Anyways... He REPLIED and was excited to hear from me! That next month, I was in PA visiting him, and 2 weeks after the 1st visit I went back to PA to see him again! (I had just got my license a few months before and just got a $1000 hooptie! LOL) But I did not care; I was going on the road to see my man! LOL we loved being around each other!

Fast Forward... we decided to move together the following year and then we moved to NC in 2005, joined a church we got saved (Thank God for sending Allend) got married in 2007 and now live for Christ! YAY! So glad that He forgave us for all the years we were together not living right! (Drinking, clubbin, fornicating, cursing, pretty much just doing what we wanted living totally wrong and out of His will to be exact) But He spared us! He is so merciful! I praise His name! Thank YOU LORD!  

My hubby, I call him my lil Obed-Edom, because he wants/is a part of every ministry, (Choir member, youth ministry leader, Youth Sunday school teacher, trustee, Awana leader, VBS leader, Church youth b-ball leader, attends prayer meeting, bible study, jail to visit the youth) just like Obed Edom, all just so He can be in God presence more! I am soo blessed to have him. God DID IT! I know I'm biggin up my boo, but I give all the glory to OUR Father!!  Thanks Shimmie for the thread! Made me more thankful for my gift from God!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> Hello my lovely Sistas!
> 
> My story starts online.... YES... ONLINE! LOL Anyways... It was bout 2001 when I began going hard on Blackplanet... LOL YES.... BLACKPLANET! LOL...
> 
> I get this "note" and I click on his profile which was "Vitamin D1" at the time! I knew how they say milk does a body good... so I had to check out who was sending me this note... LOL (I was soo bad) *BTW... Neither one of us were saved at the time* so I check it out and I was like OMGosh... was he fine or was he FINE! LOL so I replied, we talked online and then over the phone... He was from PA while I was from NY. Amazingly, he just happened to be living in Queens for while doing music, so we met up! We had an awesome time. He met my mom and she thought he was too cute and was a playa... She told me, girl, he may be nice to chill with or have fun, but not bf material! That he was a playa! I fed into that thinking yeah, he is too cute... so we stopped talkin, I moved on, but ALWAYS thought about him...
> 
> 2 years passed... After I moved back to NY from FL... I was still thinking of him and decided to go back on Blackplanet (hadn't been on there in bout a year) just to see if I could relocate him. I sent him a note (thought it was impossible because it had been so long)
> 
> Anyways... He REPLIED and was excited to hear from me! That next month, I was in PA visiting him, and 2 weeks after the 1st visit I went back to PA to see him again! (I had just got my license a few months before and just got a $1000 hooptie! LOL) But I did not care; I was going on the road to see my man! LOL we loved being around each other!
> 
> Fast Forward... we decided to move together the following year and then we moved to NC in 2005, joined a church we got saved (Thank God for sending Allend) got married in 2007 and now live for Christ! YAY! So glad that He forgave us for all the years we were together not living right! (Drinking, clubbin, fornicating, cursing, pretty much just doing what we wanted living totally wrong and out of His will to be exact) But He spared us! He is so merciful! I praise His name! Thank YOU LORD!
> 
> My hubby, I call him my lil Obed-Edom, because he wants/is a part of every ministry, (Choir member, youth ministry leader, Youth Sunday school teacher, trustee, Awana leader, VBS leader, Church youth b-ball leader, attends prayer meeting, bible study, jail to visit the youth) just like Obed Edom, all just so He can be in God presence more! I am soo blessed to have him. God DID IT! I know I'm biggin up my boo, but I give all the glory to OUR Father!!  Thanks Shimmie for the thread! Made me more thankful for my gift from God!


My eyes have warm tears in them.   I knew you had a beautiful testimony.  Your husband loves you and I'm so glad that God brought the two of you together as ''One".    

_Mrs. Obed -Edom,_ your husband is a 'Keeper of the Gate', a humble man by choice.  He has a new song unto the Lord, and although no longer as an Ark, the Presence of the Lord, dwells within you and your husband most abndantly.  

I wish you the Blessings 'beyond' that Obed chose.  As Obed in the Bible, you could have 'stayed' where you were, but you moved on with the presence of the Lord, filled with the love of the Holy Spirit of God.  

You will always, Stay Happy, Stay Married, Stay One.  :Rose:  

"This" ... _You can leave in the DVD player_.


----------



## honeyflaava

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Beautiful stories ladies!! Keep 'em coming!

Shimmie - Thank you so much for starting this thread. It gives me encouragement as well as confirmation to what God revealed to me last night about His plan for me for marriage.


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> My eyes have warm tears in them. I knew you had a beautiful testimony. Your husband loves you and I'm so glad that God brought the two of you together as ''One".
> 
> _Mrs. Obed -Edom,_ your husband is a 'Keeper of the Gate', a humble man by choice. He has a new song unto the Lord, and although no longer as an Ark, the Presence of the Lord, dwells within you and your husband most abndantly.
> 
> I wish you the Blessings 'beyond' that Obed chose. As Obed in the Bible, you could have 'stayed' where you were, but you moved on with the presence of the Lord, filled with the love of the Holy Spirit of God.
> 
> You will always, Stay Happy, Stay Married, Stay One. :Rose:
> 
> "This" ... _You can leave in the DVD player_.


 

LOL at that last sentence!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (only few will know what Shimmie means!!!!!!!) LMBO!!!! hehehehehe


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hi ladies! I love threads like this for two reasons: 1) they inspire and 2) they remind me of how good God has been to me. 

My story is a little different. I met my husband my freshman year in college, at a time when marriage was not the least of my worries. I actually met him at a club on the way out, he was at the door waiting on some friends of his. He asked me for my number.  It took me a year to start taking him seriously.  After that year, things sped up rather quickly. We both always knew God, but you know how some of us say we are Christians but don't resemble them? That's how we were.   

Going back for just a second- before I met my husband, I had gotten out of a bad relationship with an older man who was nothing but a player. He broke my heart into little tiny pieces and after that ordeal, I prayed to God : "Lord, I pray that you send me a faithful man who loves me as much as you."   I know that's a simple request, but it is a tall order. When I think about how much God loves me and everything he will do and has done?? That's love. 

Anyways, back to the story. My husband and I participated in pre-martial sex ( a big no-no) and I was pregnant at 21.  I wasn't ready to get married, but neither was my husband. My husband at the time did something that I didn't do, he got his life completely together and turned his life back over to the Lord.  I remember making fun at the change in him. I graduated from school with no problem, but the rest of my life was in disarray, emotionally I was scarred from previous events that I allowed to take over my existence. I did everything under the sun to my husband.  I mean, when i think back on how I treated him at times, I still cry. But, he kept right on loving me.  I remember one time I told him to take me off his pedestal because I never asked to be on one.  I know--  (stupid!!) 

Fast forward about 5 years and my husband had taken all he could take.  He decided he was ready to move on with his life- without me. erplexed  I don't know why some of us have to lose it all in order to realize we had it all,but I was one of those people.  It took him doing that for me to really break down and say, "Lord, have your way. Have your way in me."  I began to live for God and no other reason.  I attended the church DH belong to, not because I wanted DH back, but because that's where God told me I needed to be.

The change in me became evident I guess, and DH came back to me and proposed.  He told me, he had never taken me off of that pedestal and he never would. He also told me he was loving me when I didn't know how to love myself. Now that we were two complete individuals - we could be one in marriage. Our daughter is being raised by both of her biological parents... God has truly restored everything to me that Satan tried to rob me of. 

Of course, I said yes!!! We've been married for almost three years now.  I love that man. 

_Moral of this story: God answers prayers, he wants to bless us even when we aren't neccessarily worthy of the blessing. God loves us just because and for no other reason.  You don't have to be perfect to be loved and to deserve God's favor. God is the God of second, third, fourth, and fifth chances. He takes your worst and gives you his best. All you have to do is trust him and turn it over to him. _

Sorry to go on so long. 

God bless!!!


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



asuperwoman said:


> Hi ladies! I love threads like this for two reasons: 1) they inspire and 2) they remind me of how good God has been to me.
> 
> My story is a little different. I met my husband my freshman year in college, at a time when marriage was not the least of my worries. I actually met him at a club on the way out, he was at the door waiting on some friends of his. He asked me for my number. It took me a year to start taking him seriously. After that year, things sped up rather quickly. We both always knew God, but you know how some of us say we are Christians but don't resemble them? That's how we were.
> 
> Going back for just a second- before I met my husband, I had gotten out of a bad relationship with an older man who was nothing but a player. Looking back, I think he may have been too old for me. He broke my heart into little tiny pieces and after that ordeal, I prayed to God : "Lord, I pray that you send me a faithful man who loves me as much as you." I know that's a simple request, but it is a tall order. When I think about how much God loves me and everything he will do and has done?? That's love.
> 
> Anyways, back to the story. My husband and I participated in pre-martial sex ( a big no-no) and I was pregnant at 21. I wasn't ready to get married, but neither was my husband. My husband at the time did something that I didn't do, he got his life completely together and turned his life back over to the Lord. I remember making fun at the change in him. I graduated from school with no problem, but the rest of my life was in disarray, emotionally I was scared from previous events that I allowed to take over my existence. I did everything under the sun to my husband. I mean, when i think back on how I treated him at times, I still cry. But, he kept right on loving me. I remember one time I told him to take me off his pedestal because I never asked to be on one. I know--  (stupid!!)
> 
> Fast forward about 5 years and my husband had taken all he could take. He decided he was ready to move on with his life- without me. erplexed I don't know why some of us have to lose it all in order to realize we had it all,but I was one of those people. It took him doing that for me to really break down and say, "Lord, have your way. Have your way in me." I began to live for God and no other reason. I attended the church DH belong to, not because I wanted DH back, but because that's where God told me I needed to be.
> 
> The change in me became evident I guess, and DH came back to me and proposed. He told me, he had never taken me off of that pedestal and he never would. He also told me he was loving me when I didn't know how to love myself. Now that we were two complete individuals - we could be one in marriage. Our daughter is being raised by both of her biological parents... God has truly restored everything to me that Satan tried to rob me of.
> 
> Of course, I said yes!!! We've been married for almost three years now. I love that man.
> 
> _Moral of this story: God answers prayers, he wants to bless us even when we aren't neccessarily worthy of the blessing. God loves us just because and for no other reason. You don't have to be perfect to be loved and to deserve God's favor. God is the God of second, third, fourth, and fifth chances. He takes your worst and gives you his best. All you have to do is trust him and turn it over to him. _
> 
> Sorry to go on so long.
> 
> God bless!!!


 
What a wonderful story!! God bless your marriage!!


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> What a wonderful story!! God bless your marriage!!


 

Thank you!! I thanked the post, but had to say it to you.


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

asuperwoman, don't apologize for being long.  Long is good. We single women want to hear every word.  It encourages us and breathes life into our dreams and visions.  

Your testimony showed me how God can turn a situation around.  Your relationship looked dead and God brought it back to life.  There is life in what looks dead!!

Praise God and thank you for sharing.  Your family is together...whole!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



honeyflaava said:


> Beautiful stories ladies!! Keep 'em coming!
> 
> Shimmie - Thank you so much for starting this thread. It gives me encouragement as well as confirmation to what God revealed to me last night about His plan for me for marriage.


 
   Thank God!  I wish you every joy in Life and in Marriage.  



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> LOL at that last sentence!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (only few will know what Shimmie means!!!!!!!) LMBO!!!! hehehehehe


 
   For Mr. and Mrs. Obed Edom...


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



asuperwoman said:


> Hi ladies! I love threads like this for two reasons: 1) they inspire and 2) they remind me of how good God has been to me.
> 
> My story is a little different. I met my husband my freshman year in college, at a time when marriage was not the least of my worries. I actually met him at a club on the way out, he was at the door waiting on some friends of his. He asked me for my number. It took me a year to start taking him seriously. After that year, things sped up rather quickly. We both always knew God, but you know how some of us say we are Christians but don't resemble them? That's how we were.
> 
> Going back for just a second- before I met my husband, I had gotten out of a bad relationship with an older man who was nothing but a player. He broke my heart into little tiny pieces and after that ordeal,
> 
> *I prayed to God : "Lord, I pray that you send me a faithful man who loves me as much as you." I know that's a simple request, but it is a tall order. When I think about how much God loves me and everything he will do and has done?? That's love. *
> 
> Anyways, back to the story. My husband and I participated in pre-martial sex ( a big no-no) and I was pregnant at 21. I wasn't ready to get married, but neither was my husband. My husband at the time did something that I didn't do, he got his life completely together and turned his life back over to the Lord. I remember making fun at the change in him.
> 
> I graduated from school with no problem, but the rest of my life was in disarray, emotionally I was scarred from previous events that I allowed to take over my existence. I did everything under the sun to my husband. I mean, when i think back on how I treated him at times, I still cry. But, he kept right on loving me. I remember one time I told him to take me off his pedestal because I never asked to be on one. I know--  (stupid!!)
> 
> Fast forward about 5 years and my husband had taken all he could take. He decided he was ready to move on with his life- without me. erplexed I don't know why some of us have to lose it all in order to realize we had it all,but I was one of those people. It took him doing that for me to really break down and say,
> 
> *"Lord, have your way. Have your way in me." I began to live for God and no other reason. I attended the church DH belong to, not because I wanted DH back, but because that's where God told me I needed to be.*
> 
> *The change in me became evident I guess, and DH came back to me and proposed. He told me, he had never taken me off of that pedestal and he never would. He also told me he was loving me when I didn't know how to love myself. *
> 
> *Now that we were two complete individuals - we could be one in marriage. *
> 
> *Our daughter is being raised by both of her biological parents... God has truly restored everything to me that Satan tried to rob me of. *
> 
> *Of course, I said yes!!! We've been married for almost three years now. I love that man. *
> 
> _Moral of this story: God answers prayers, he wants to bless us even when we aren't neccessarily worthy of the blessing. God loves us just because and for no other reason. You don't have to be perfect to be loved and to deserve God's favor. God is the God of second, third, fourth, and fifth chances. He takes your worst and gives you his best. All you have to do is trust him and turn it over to him. _
> 
> Sorry to go on so long.
> 
> God bless!!!


I am so glad I don't wear color mascara.  Each time I read a testimony, my eyes just well up in tears.   

Asuperwoman, I thank God for you and your husband.   I can't stop 'tearing up'.  Your testimony is so beautiful.   

May I share something with you?   

All this time, when I'd see your name I thought it was 'Asperwoman'.  I never noticed the letter 'u' until just now.   

You know what?   

"Asper' means, 'in accordance with'; 'in conformity to'.  It means that you are truly worthy of the pedestal that your loving husband placed you upon.  For to him, your husband of God,  you are in total conformity and in accordance with the woman that he always knew would be his wife for the rest of his Life.   You are the one who applies to what he loves in a woman and no one else can ever take your place.   

Hmmmmm, only one woman can conform to the one man whom God has set apart.  Not all ribs are a perfect match.   God cannot place just any rib inside of a man, otherwise it will pinch, poke, pinch and splinter, with every single move he makes.   It could cost him his life and his life dreams; hinder or stife his Destiny.

A man 'has' to have the right woman in his life.  He knows her when he sees her.  He knows.  Your husband 'knew' you.   

 "Asper Woman' were the rib of perfection for him.   You were placed inside of your husband without rejection, your cells are a perfect match; you are his perfect help meet.   As Jesus was 'accordin'g to God's word and his promise, so are you, 'according to', conformed to your husband.   

To say this, I take no honor from God.   I simply give Him all the glory for what He has done.  

Asper Woman, you removed the 'u', humbled yourself and gave God your all.  In return He gave you His, Jesus and your husband.   Praise God, forever more!  Praise God!  

I wish you a wonderful and happy Marriage eternally.   For to read such a testimony, gives life to a world who needs it. 

P.S.   I haven't changed your name.   I was just sharing what I 'see' in you, the Beauty of 'Asper'  

God bless you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> asuperwoman, don't apologize for being long. Long is good. We single women want to hear every word. It encourages us and breathes life into our dreams and visions.
> 
> Your testimony showed me how God can turn a situation around. Your relationship looked dead and God brought it back to life. There is life in what looks dead!!
> 
> Praise God and thank you for sharing. Your family is together...whole!


Yodie, I can't stop crying.... These testimonies are so beautiful.  Thank you so much for being here.   God is awesome!   He really going to bless you, 'Two by Two'.         :Rose:


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I would like to share my story with you ladies, but I am not married yet, I am engaged though and we are planning our wedding for summer next year. If it's ok for me to post my story about my journey to finding my fiance let me know and I'll do it later as I have to take a nap RIGHT NOW. I was running around doing errands in 100 degree weather and yeah, I feel sun drunk right now   But my story is really a true testament to the fact that God picks someone specifically for you. If it's ok with you all I will share later this evening


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> I so glad I don't wear color mascara. Each time I read a testimony, my eyes just well up in tears.
> 
> Asuperwoman, I thank God for you and your husband. I can't stop 'tearing up'. Your testimony is so beautiful.
> 
> May I share something with you?
> 
> All this time, when I'd see your name I thought it was 'Asperwoman'. I never noticed the letter 'u' until just now.
> 
> You know what?
> 
> "Asper' means, 'in accordance with'; 'in conformity to'. It means that you are truly worthy of the pedestal that your loving husband placed you upon. For to him, your husband of God, you are in total conformity and in accordance with the woman that he always knew would be his wife for the rest of his Life. You are the one who applies to what he loves in a woman and no one else can ever take your place.
> 
> Hmmmmm, only one woman can conform to the one man whom God has set apart. Not all ribs are a perfect match. God cannot place just any rib inside of a man, otherwise it will pinch, poke, pinch and splinter, with every single move he makes. It could cost him his life and his life dreams; hinder or stife his Destiny.
> 
> A man 'has' to have the right woman in his life. He knows her when he sees her. He knows. Your husband 'knew' you.
> 
> "Asper Woman' were the rib of perfection for him. You were placed inside of your husband without rejection, your cells are a perfect match; you are his perfect help meet. As Jesus was 'accordin'g to God's word and his promise, so are you, 'according to', conformed to your husband.
> 
> To say this, I take no honor from God. I simply give Him all the glory for what He has done.
> 
> Asper Woman, you removed the 'u', humbled yourself and gave God your all. In return He gave you His, Jesus and your husband. Praise God, forever more! Praise God!
> 
> I wish you a wonderful and happy Marriage eternally. For to read such a testimony, gives life to a world who needs it.
> 
> P.S. I haven't changed your name. I was just sharing what I 'see' in you, the Beauty of 'Asper'
> 
> God bless you. :Rose:


 

Now,see I'm crying!!!  Everything you said is so true, only by God's grace and mercy.  A word from God is life-changing and tear-jerking!  Praise God and thank you so much for sharing such wonderful insight & Godly wisdom - it is truly appreciated and reciprocated. I pray you receive a profitable return for not only the words you gave me, but on what you are doing in this thread & what I imagine in this life.  God  bless you too!


----------



## Aveena

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

..just soaking it all in...  This is a good thread!!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



asuperwoman said:


> Now,see I'm crying!!! Everything you said is so true, only by God's grace and mercy. A word from God is life-changing and tear-jerking! Praise God and thank you so much for sharing such wonderful insight & Godly wisdom - it is truly appreciated and reciprocated.
> 
> I pray you receive a profitable return for not only the words you gave me, but on what you are doing in this thread & what I imagine in this life. God bless you too!


 
  Thank you... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



lamaravilla said:


> I would like to share my story with you ladies, but I am not married yet, I am engaged though and we are planning our wedding for summer next year.
> 
> If it's ok for me to post my story about my journey to finding my fiance let me know and I'll do it later as I have to take a nap RIGHT NOW.
> 
> I was running around doing errands in 100 degree weather and yeah, I feel sun drunk right now   But my story is really a true testament to the fact that God picks someone specifically for you. If it's ok with you all I will share later this evening


 
We'd love to hear your testimony.   I know it will be a special blessing.  And thank you Lamara for wanting to.   

Get your rest and come back to our "Bridal Shower"


----------



## neenzmj

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

God answered my prayers through my submission to Him.  I was, single for the first time since I was 19.  I was lonely, fearful, and looking for all the wrong things to fill the void in my life.   After being hurt and disappointed in one dating relationship after another, I surrendered my life BACK to God.  Not more than a week later, a friend told me about "this nice guy he knew."  Truly, he was a nice guy -- and he's now my husband, my best friend and my prince of almost 14 years!

SURRENDER -- that's been the motto of our marriage:  surrender to God and surrender to one another.


----------



## Netta1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks for the chance to share our stories..may the stories be a blessing to the reader..and lead them right back to GOD.

I have a ministry section in my FOTKI album and within it I share my real life TESTimony... its personal so if your interested in the password please email me (here or via fotki) and your more then welcome to read on..

Within the TESTimony section I take you through the process that I went through, the temptation that I experienced, some of the prayers I prayed to GOD literally, some of the The words He gave me, and the victory that GOD provided...GOD IS GOOD. 

I am here to tell you that I have been through the FIRE and GOD is a sustainer! 

http://public.fotki.com/Netta1/health_and_beauty/spiritual_journey/1/1/healing_from_seperation/ 

Again thanks for the chance to share...


----------



## momi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is a wonderful thread. I thank God for women of God who are are not afraid to share their feelings about marriage.  My husband is always shaking his head at me because I am forever trying to set someone up.  Many of the unmarried ladies at my church say that they dont really want to be married.  Personally I believe they may have lost faith - this should not be the case.  When God proclaimed that He will give us the desires of our hearts (and marriage is in HIS will) the economy, potential shrinking pool of men, nor anything else can get in the way of that!  

I thank God for all of the unmarried women who are standing on God's word walking in faith, and refusing to comprimise while they wait on His promise!  I will be truly praying for you all - and the married women as well that we will continue to be women who bring glory to God by the way we love our husbands and serve The Lord.

I am rambling...


----------



## Lovie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I journaled my prayers. I began praying specifically for a husband that had traits of Godliness, kindness, intelligence, humor, attractiveness, warmth, sincerity, integrity, etc. etc. I saw Sooooo specific it wasnt funny. But hey, that was between me and my Daddy.  

When I met my Mr., I saw every single thing I asked the Lord for in so many fun surprises. Additionally, he sought me, he courted me for many months before we even kissed, and we waited for each other until we were married. Our relationship was always in agreement with the word and examples of how God wanted things done for his children. Each time there was an opportunity to go to the next level in Christ, we went together. If there were things we did wrong, we learned together. I tried to run out of fear - because he still was not what I expected - and as much as a person prays for a husband, the hardest part is preparing you. But he was ALWAYS patiently waiting for me, in a strong, respectable way (he wast a pushover by any means).

Specific requests, continued growth in Christ, directly answered prayers that I wrote years before we met and seeing a beautiful promise unfold before my eyes - and the fact that I told Goc, "I give you permission to chose my husband - rather than me selecting and asking for your blessing."

It was easy to see the prayers answered because I always stayed connected to my Father. And when the time was right, we both knew he was the one God chose for me, and I the wife God chose for him.


----------



## Lovie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

By the way....

God's word is true. In the past 2 years, I have been in the weddings of TWO virgins...both who never slept with a man in life. THe first time they EVER did ANYTHING was on their marriage bed with the covering of their husband's last name.  I feel the need to share this because many who are saving theirselves are embarrased to share it and be judged. But it is such a beautiful beautiful treasure. For those that are waiting, God is just and faithful. 

One wedding was last year, I was a bridesmaid. Her and her husband just had a little baby boy.  The other wife married this past weekend, I was also a bridesmaid.  I have been in other weddings, but the power your witness for a love that grows like this....

It is so exciting to watch a virgin prepare herself and take that walk for her husband. The excitement of picking out lingerie, a special perfume, a pretty lip gloss... I always say that women who are faithful in their waiting for God's choosing of their husband will be blessed with multiple orgasms.  (Sorry if I took it there but I am assuming we all know that sex in marriage is worship).

In both cases, they courted for at least 2 years, and spent the time prior walking with a love for life -- not in search of man.

he will find you when God is ready to show him. He isn't lost!! Its just not time yet.

And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.


----------



## momi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> By the way....
> 
> God's word is true. In the past 2 years, I have been in the weddings of TWO virgins...both who never slept with a man in life. THe first time they EVER did ANYTHING was on their marriage bed with the covering of their husband's last name. I feel the need to share this because many who are saving theirselves are embarrased to share it and be judged. But it is such a beautiful beautiful treasure. For those that are waiting, God is just and faithful.
> 
> One wedding was last year, I was a bridesmaid. Her and her husband just had a little baby boy.  The other wife married this past weekend, I was also a bridesmaid. I have been in other weddings, but the power your witness for a love that grows like this....
> 
> It is so exciting to watch a virgin prepare herself and take that walk for her husband. The excitement of picking out lingerie, a special perfume, a pretty lip gloss... I always say that women who are faithful in their waiting for God's choosing of their husband will be blessed with multiple orgasms.  (Sorry if I took it there but I am assuming we all know that sex in marriage is worship).
> 
> In both cases, they courted for at least 2 years, and spent the time prior walking with a love for life -- not in search of man.
> 
> he will find you when God is ready to show him. He isn't lost!! Its just not time yet.
> 
> And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.


 

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!

Beautiful accounts of biblical love.

Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## honeyflaava

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> By the way....
> 
> God's word is true. In the past 2 years, I have been in the weddings of TWO virgins...both who never slept with a man in life. THe first time they EVER did ANYTHING was on their marriage bed with the covering of their husband's last name.  I feel the need to share this because many who are saving theirselves are embarrased to share it and be judged. But it is such a beautiful beautiful treasure. For those that are waiting, God is just and faithful.
> 
> One wedding was last year, I was a bridesmaid. Her and her husband just had a little baby boy.  The other wife married this past weekend, I was also a bridesmaid.  I have been in other weddings, but the power your witness for a love that grows like this....
> 
> It is so exciting to watch a virgin prepare herself and take that walk for her husband. The excitement of picking out lingerie, a special perfume, a pretty lip gloss... I always say that women who are faithful in their waiting for God's choosing of their husband will be blessed with multiple orgasms.  (Sorry if I took it there but I am assuming we all know that sex in marriage is worship).
> 
> *In both cases, they courted for at least 2 years, and spent the time prior walking with a love for life -- not in search of man.
> 
> he will find you when God is ready to show him. He isn't lost!! Its just not time yet.*
> *
> And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.*



This is something that I definitely need to work on because at times I find myself being very anxious about this area of my life and spend a lot of time thinking about marriage, when I know I'm not hardly ready.

It really has stemmed from not fully surrendering this area over to God and trusting Him to be completely faithful...


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> I journaled my prayers. I began praying specifically for a husband that had traits of Godliness, kindness, intelligence, humor, attractiveness, warmth, sincerity, integrity, etc. etc. I saw Sooooo specific it wasnt funny. But hey, that was between me and my Daddy.
> 
> When I met my Mr., I saw every single thing I asked the Lord for in so many fun surprises. Additionally, he sought me, he courted me for many months before we even kissed, and we waited for each other until we were married. Our relationship was always in agreement with the word and examples of how God wanted things done for his children. Each time there was an opportunity to go to the next level in Christ, we went together. If there were things we did wrong, we learned together. I tried to run out of fear - because he still was not what I expected - and as much as a person prays for a husband, the hardest part is preparing you. But he was ALWAYS patiently waiting for me, in a strong, respectable way (he wast a pushover by any means).
> 
> Specific requests, continued growth in Christ, directly answered prayers that I wrote years before we met and seeing a beautiful promise unfold before my eyes - *and the fact that I told Goc, "I give you permission to chose my husband - rather than me selecting and asking for your blessing."*
> 
> It was easy to see the prayers answered because I always stayed connected to my Father. And when the time was right, we both knew he was the one God chose for me, and I the wife God chose for him.


 
Beautiful!!! I just prayed this.  Awesome testimony!!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



neenzmj said:


> God answered my prayers through my submission to Him. I was, single for the first time since I was 19. I was lonely, fearful, and looking for all the wrong things to fill the void in my life. After being hurt and disappointed in one dating relationship after another, I surrendered my life BACK to God. Not more than a week later, a friend told me about "this nice guy he knew." Truly, he was a nice guy -- and he's now my husband, my best friend and my prince of almost 14 years!
> 
> SURRENDER -- that's been the motto of our marriage: surrender to God and surrender to one another.


 
I love that word, "Surrender".... Abraham surrendered, "Issac" and in return, God prepared a ram in the thicket (ram in the bush).   

For you, God had a handsome Prince in return for your 'total surrender' unto Him.  God said to the enemy, "No, you cannot hurt her any longer, she is mine and she is betrothed by me, eternally."  

Neemzmj, God bless you and your wonderful husband; and thank you for your sweet surrender; and for sharing with us, the 'overflow'.   :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> By the way....
> 
> God's word is true. In the past 2 years, I have been in the weddings of TWO virgins...both who never slept with a man in life. THe first time they EVER did ANYTHING was on their marriage bed with the covering of their husband's last name. I feel the need to share this because many who are saving theirselves are embarrased to share it and be judged. But it is such a beautiful beautiful treasure. For those that are waiting, God is just and faithful.
> 
> One wedding was last year, I was a bridesmaid. Her and her husband just had a little baby boy.  The other wife married this past weekend, I was also a bridesmaid. I have been in other weddings, but the power your witness for a love that grows like this....
> 
> It is so exciting to watch a virgin prepare herself and take that walk for her husband. The excitement of picking out lingerie, a special perfume, a pretty lip gloss... I always say that women who are faithful in their waiting for God's choosing of their husband will be blessed with multiple orgasms.  (Sorry if I took it there but I am assuming we all know that sex in marriage is worship).
> 
> In both cases, they courted for at least 2 years, and spent the time prior walking with a love for life -- not in search of man.
> 
> he will find you when God is ready to show him. He isn't lost!! Its just not time yet.
> 
> And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.


Lord the tears.... The tears.  Praise God for the tears.  

Jesus!   

Okay, the journal of prayers confirms what the Lord has placed in my heart about praying for your husband, even 'before' you know who he is.   He still exists and your prayers draw and bond him to you.    

This reminds me of the scripture, "One plants, one waters, God gives the increase.  Your Prayer Journal were the 'Seeds' planted; and the watering of the planted seed, (God's Word), and God gave you the 'Increase'.   

More tears....   Praise Jesus.

The preparation of the 'Virgin Bride', everything brand new.   She walks down the aisle towards him;  Her loving eyes are saying to him, _"All for you... to you I give you, me, All for you."_ 

These testimonies are 'gripping', gripping of the heart.  Who wouldn't trust God after reading these beautiful lessons of Faith and Love.   

I thank God for each and everyone of you.  I truly do and I respect and pray for your marriages to always be more than you ever expected in Joy, Peace, Love, and NEVER ending.   

I salute each of you. in this forum


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> By the way....
> 
> God's word is true. And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.



*Lovie, I love the 'worship' unto God; it puts Him first.  Thank you for this reminder. * 



Netta1 said:


> Thanks for the chance to share our stories..may the stories be a blessing to the reader..and lead them right back to GOD.
> 
> I have a ministry section in my FOTKI album and within it I share my real life TESTimony... its personal so if your interested in the password please email me (here or via fotki) and your more then welcome to read on..
> 
> Within the TESTimony section I take you through the process that I went through, the temptation that I experienced, some of the prayers I prayed to GOD literally, some of the The words He gave me, and the victory that GOD provided...GOD IS GOOD.
> 
> I am here to tell you that I have been through the FIRE and GOD is a sustainer!
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/Netta1/health_and_beauty/spiritual_journey/1/1/healing_from_seperation/
> 
> Again thanks for the chance to share...


 
Thank you for sharing and encouraging everyone.  I wish you the best of God's blessings upon you and your husband as well.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

My story could read like a novel, so I'll just try to hit the highlights.

-As a freshman in college I was very young, inexperienced and naive.  I liked the attention the upperclassmen were giving me, but I kept running into a common theme: they were just feeding me lines to get me into bed and I wasn't that kind of girl.  One night I was sitting at my desk reading my Bible and I began to talk to God.  I told him that I was ready to be in a long lasting relationship.  I told him that I was ready to meet my husband and that I didn't care if we didn't get married right away, I was just ready to meet the one.  A week later I met the man who would become my husband. 

-We dated off and on for two years.  To be honest, the relationship wasn't the best thing for me at the time.  I was 18 and he was 23.  I was naive and he took advantage of that.  I also had very low self esteem.  But I believe that God allowed me to see the man that he would become and that is why I held on to him in my heart.

-Over the next few years God really dealt with me and He grew a gift in me that kind of scared me.  I would pray and hear God talking to me and He would give me dreams and visions.  One night I was laying on my parents couch when I heard Him say, "It's not over between the two of you."  Another time I was praying about one thing, but God lead me to pray for my ex-boyfriend.  I asked God to reveal to me if he was the one for me or not.  A few days later I received my answer and God communicated His answer to me in a such a way that I couldn't miss it.  From there I continued to have dreams and visions.  I told my closest friend what God was showing me.  She was supportive to my face, but behind my back it was a different story.  Eventually, God blessed me with a friend/prayer partner who has the gift of prophecy.  What I was experiencing wasn't odd to her and she began to pray with me.  

-The real turning point was when my future husband was in a very serious motorcycle accident.  He had been in the hospital for a week before I was able to see him, so I had no idea how serious his accident was.  When I finally got to see him he was in pretty bad shape.  The first day I went to see him it was just me and one of his aunts.  I think God wanted it that way.  When I walked into his room he took one look at me and closed his eyes as if he were saying a prayer to himself.  He couldn't talk much, so I just sat with him for a few minutes.  Before I left I told him I wanted to pray with him.  I stood on one side, his aunt on the other, we joined hands and I began to pray.  When I was done, I leaned down, kissed him on his forehead and left.  When I walked out of his room I had peace.  Over the next few weeks, God began to deal with me.  I was forced to ask myself if I would still want to marry this man if he could never walk again.  It wasn't something that was easy to think about, but my answer was yes.  Yes, I would still want to spend the rest of my life with this man if he could never walk again.  What about if he couldn't give me children?  Yes, I would still want to marry this man. 

-Once he got out of the hospital he went to his parents house to finish his recovery because he was not able to care for himself.  During that time I went to see him once a week.  We'd spend our time together reading the Bible, talking, laughing, watching tv and I would take him out for a ride because I knew he didn't like being couped up in the house.  A few days before he moved back to his house he and I had a long conversation over the phone.  During that conversation he told me I had been a great friend to him and he appreciated me.  I was so discouraged to hear the word "friend".  When I told my prayer partner about it she told me that him calling me a friend was the ultimate compliment because a good friend is hard to come by.  To her, he was learning that if I could be that good of a friend to him then I could be an even better wife.  

-We continued to build our friendship.  This is something we didn't do the first time we dated.  There were times I would become discouraged.  There were times when I felt like giving up, but God would always give a little bit of hope to hold on to.  Every time I would hear from God I would write it down.  During those rough times when my faith was lacking I would take out that journal and read what God had said to me.  He had said, "It may seem like it's not working but it is."  "You will get married."  "He is your husband."  "He is yours, but you can't hold him too tight.  The wife can sanctify the husband."  At some point I just developed a sense of complete and total peace and instead of second guessing God I began to thank Him in advance for my marriage.  One night I had a dream.  In that dream I was looking out of a window.  It was raining.  The rain stopped and to the right the sun was coming out and there was a rainbow.  I looked down and there was a faucet with clear water coming out.  I knew that was God's way of telling me it was time.  From that moment on my relationship with my husband changed.  He began calling me everyday, even when he was out of town for work.  He would ask me out on dates.  He was courting me.  One night we were sitting on my couch watching tv when he looked at me and said "Do you forgive me for the way I treated you when you were in college."  Without hesitating I told him yes.  I did forgive him.  He had become a different person.  What he was demonstrating to me is that he was ready to be in a committed relationship with me and only me.  What he was demonstrating to me is that he was working toward us getting married.  What he was demonstrating to me is that he was following God and seeking God and allowing God to show him how to be a good husband.  I saw no trace of the bad things in our old relationship and that made it easy to forgive him.  

-On our wedding day when the pastor pronounced us husband and wife, my husband kissed me, gave me a big hug and whispered in my ear, "It's all gravy from hear, Baby" and it has been.  We go through hard times together, but its during those times when I'm so glad that I waited on God and trusted and believed God.  I had to believe God for my husband when no one else was believing God with me.  I had to believe God when everyone else thought that I was out of touch with reality.  I am constantly reminded of how good God is and how perfect His ways are because there are things my husband does for me that only God would know that I need.  I'm glad I waited on God.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> My story could read like a novel, so I'll just try to hit the highlights.
> 
> -As a freshman in college I was very young, inexperienced and naive. I liked the attention the upperclassmen were giving me, but I kept running into a common theme: they were just feeding me lines to get me into bed and I wasn't that kind of girl. One night I was sitting at my desk reading my Bible and I began to talk to God. I told him that I was ready to be in a long lasting relationship. I told him that I was ready to meet my husband and that I didn't care if we didn't get married right away, I was just ready to meet the one. A week later I met the man who would become my husband.
> 
> -We dated off and on for two years. To be honest, the relationship wasn't the best thing for me at the time. I was 18 and he was 23. I was naive and he took advantage of that. I also had very low self esteem. But I believe that God allowed me to see the man that he would become and that is why I held on to him in my heart.
> 
> -Over the next few years God really dealt with me and He grew a gift in me that kind of scared me. I would pray and hear God talking to me and He would give me dreams and visions. One night I was laying on my parents couch when I heard Him say, "It's not over between the two of you." Another time I was praying about one thing, but God lead me to pray for my ex-boyfriend. I asked God to reveal to me if he was the one for me or not. A few days later I received my answer and God communicated His answer to me in a such a way that I couldn't miss it. From there I continued to have dreams and visions. I told my closest friend what God was showing me. She was supportive to my face, but behind my back it was a different story. Eventually, God blessed me with a friend/prayer partner who has the gift of prophecy. What I was experiencing wasn't odd to her and she began to pray with me.
> 
> -The real turning point was when my future husband was in a very serious motorcycle accident. He had been in the hospital for a week before I was able to see him, so I had no idea how serious his accident was. When I finally got to see him he was in pretty bad shape. The first day I went to see him it was just me and one of his aunts. I think God wanted it that way. When I walked into his room he took one look at me and closed his eyes as if he were saying a prayer to himself. He couldn't talk much, so I just sat with him for a few minutes. Before I left I told him I wanted to pray with him. I stood on one side, his aunt on the other, we joined hands and I began to pray. When I was done, I leaned down, kissed him on his forehead and left. When I walked out of his room I had peace. Over the next few weeks, God began to deal with me. I was forced to ask myself if I would still want to marry this man if he could never walk again. It wasn't something that was easy to think about, but my answer was yes. Yes, I would still want to spend the rest of my life with this man if he could never walk again. What about if he couldn't give me children? Yes, I would still want to marry this man.
> 
> -Once he got out of the hospital he went to his parents house to finish his recovery because he was not able to care for himself. During that time I went to see him once a week. We'd spend our time together reading the Bible, talking, laughing, watching tv and I would take him out for a ride because I knew he didn't like being couped up in the house. A few days before he moved back to his house he and I had a long conversation over the phone. During that conversation he told me I had been a great friend to him and he appreciated me. I was so discouraged to hear the word "friend". When I told my prayer partner about it she told me that him calling me a friend was the ultimate compliment because a good friend is hard to come by. To her, he was learning that if I could be that good of a friend to him then I could be an even better wife.
> 
> -We continued to build our friendship. This is something we didn't do the first time we dated. There were times I would become discouraged. There were times when I felt like giving up, but God would always give a little bit of hope to hold on to. Every time I would hear from God I would write it down. During those rough times when my faith was lacking I would take out that journal and read what God had said to me. He had said, "It may seem like it's not working but it is." "You will get married." "He is your husband." "He is yours, but you can't hold him too tight. The wife can sanctify the husband." At some point I just developed a sense of complete and total peace and instead of second guessing God I began to thank Him in advance for my marriage. One night I had a dream. In that dream I was looking out of a window. It was raining. The rain stopped and to the right the sun was coming out and there was a rainbow. I looked down and there was a faucet with clear water coming out. I knew that was God's way of telling me it was time. From that moment on my relationship with my husband changed. He began calling me everyday, even when he was out of town for work. He would ask me out on dates. He was courting me. One night we were sitting on my couch watching tv when he looked at me and said "Do you forgive me for the way I treated you when you were in college." Without hesitating I told him yes. I did forgive him. He had become a different person. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was ready to be in a committed relationship with me and only me. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was working toward us getting married. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was following God and seeking God and allowing God to show him how to be a good husband. I saw no trace of the bad things in our old relationship and that made it easy to forgive him.
> 
> -On our wedding day when the pastor pronounced us husband and wife, my husband kissed me, gave me a big hug and whispered in my ear, "It's all gravy from hear, Baby" and it has been. We go through hard times together, but its during those times when I'm so glad that I waited on God and trusted and believed God. I had to believe God for my husband when no one else was believing God with me. I had to believe God when everyone else thought that I was out of touch with reality. I am constantly reminded of how good God is and how perfect His ways are because there are things my husband does for me that only God would know that I need. I'm glad I waited on God.


 
If 'Tears could grow hair... I'd be waist length tonight'.     'Truly'... Truly.

What a beautiful testimony of faith, humility, growth in God and in submission to God's direction.    

Mrselle, I praise God for you.   I've shared with you before how much you've encouraged me and have taught me in love and patience.   It's no small wonder, that God chose to you as this man's wife.   

Your husband came to you and asked for your forgiveness.    He chose to remember what many men choose to forget and that's a wrong done to someone who loves them.   Your husband is truly a man of God and a good man who knows the gift that he has in you as his wife, his partner, most of all, his friend. 

THIS is what amazes and blesses me.   You trusted God enough to ask Him to show you your husband, even if you would not marry him right away.   You trusted God to take you through the growth and the pain of his transformation into the man showed you that he would surely be.   

NOW that's faith and trust.   And it's beautiful, truly beautiful for it comes from the beauty of you.   All I can say is Praise God, Praise God, Praise God.   

I thank Him for blessing you and your husband with the riches of Life and Love and with the softness of 'Rose Petals' through each day of your lives.  

God bless you and keep you from this day forward and forever.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. :Rose:


Elle, thanks for coming 'our' Bridal Shower' here.  I was hoping to see you.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> If 'Tears could grow hair... I'd be waist length tonight'.     'Truly'... Truly.
> 
> What a beautiful testimony of faith, humility, growth in God and in submission to God's direction.
> 
> Mrselle, I praise God for you.   I've shared with you before how much you've encouraged me and have taught me in love and patience.   It's no small wonder, that God chose to you as this man's wife.
> 
> Your husband came to you and asked for your forgiveness.    He chose to remember what many men choose to forget and that's a wrong done to someone who loves them.   Your husband is truly a man of God and a good man who knows the gift that he has in you as his wife, his partner, most of all, his friend.
> 
> THIS is what amazes and blesses me.   You trusted God enough to ask Him to show you your husband, even if you would not marry him right away.   You trusted God to take you through the growth and the pain of his transformation into the man showed you that he would surely be.
> 
> NOW that's faith and trust.   And it's beautiful, truly beautiful for it comes from the beauty of you.   All I can say is Praise God, Praise God, Praise God.
> 
> I thank Him for blessing you and your husband with the riches of Life and Love and with the softness of 'Rose Petals' through each day of your lives.
> 
> God bless you and keep you from this day forward and forever.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. :Rose:
> 
> 
> Elle, thanks for coming 'our' Bridal Shower' here.  I was hoping to see you.



Shimmie, I worked on this all day.  My story is too long...too, too long.  At one point I wasn't going to post, but I felt like I *needed* to tell our story.  And now I have tears in my eyes because God is so good....so very good.


----------



## kweenameena

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

bumping.....this is such a beautiful thread!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> Shimmie, I worked on this all day. My story is too long...too, too long. At one point I wasn't going to post, but I felt like I *needed* to tell our story. And now I have tears in my eyes because God is so good....so very good.


I'm so glad you posted.  I was looking for you...   I was.  And I would have cried 'sad' tears if you hadn't come to this 'Bridal Shower'.   

God wanted you to share your precious _rose petals_ among us...


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



kweenameena said:


> bumping.....this is such a beautiful thread!


 
Lady Kweena, you have a blessing to share too....   Share whatever God places upon your heart.  And thanks pretty lady...


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

mrselle, I can't even begin to tell you how your story has encouraged me.  So much of it sounds like me...asking God to show me, the dreams, the bad treatment. I had to read your post in installments.  I'm speechless! 

You are blessed and highly favored. 
The value of a prayer partner.  That's a blessing right there. 

My faith has increased.
Ladies, your testimonies are never too long.  They are indeed a blessing. 

"X" marks the spot that one day I'll come here to post my testimony and share what God has done for me.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I am grateful to those who have shared their stories.  You women are a blessing!
I'll share mine and hopefully it can encourage anyone who thinks it's "too late" for God or for a husband. I'll explain but to anyone who wants to read further, I ask that the Holy Spirit help you to understand this testimony, because it is two-fold:






===================================================================

I grew up in the church and of all my mom's four daughters, I was the one everyone most likely expected to be married w/ children right after high school. That was THEIR plan for me, though.. after I graduated I went to college and got buck wild (not too wild).  I told myself I'd never get married and offered anyone who took the risk of taking me out or making me a girlfriend nothing but hell and damnation. I was not to be "pinned down"! 

*Fast forward to three years ago,* I "meet" my husband. I met him when I was just tired of relationships, tired of living any kind of way and just plain tired. I didn't want a man. I didn't want anyone around me, and was just about to give up on men, even God. I had been living with a "conscious" brother and his family ,who also was a self-proclaimed atheist and it got the best of me. I started to question God and it felt horrible..so at the behest of my mother through long phone calls, I started going back to church. She is one of those Prayer Warriors who have been saved most of her life. She gave me instructions on how to get right with God: _Go to church right away, bring with you a bottle of olive oil and have it blessed. Annoint your door and pray and plan to move out... FAST._ At first I didn't want to do that but I was so drained by the Enemy, I needed to do it. 

*When I went to church that day*, God revealed a lot to me. It was a church I randomly picked and I didn't know anyone there but I was familiar with the denomination. I didn't say anything yet the church members felt something during the service that made them start to pray and thank God. I was bit a bit irritated and almost turned around to go home, but I stayed. I knew there was a battle going on and my heart was racing. Sure enough, the pastor said he was compelled to pray for ALL the visitors. It was strange to me, because I'd never been prayed for as a visitor. Still, I obliged and I was the last one at the end of the line. Sure enough, when the pastor laid his hands on me the battle started. 


I was on the floor the entire service. At some point, the leaders even asked me what my name was and I kept telling them my name, confused. It was then I realized I was oppressed and that one of those spirits from the house came to church with me that day and God wasn't having any of that. Fear set in for a moment. Toward the end of the service, they got me up from the floor. They asked me to drink some holy water and I refused. They asked again, I again refused. Then I finally did ...moments later, when I came to... I felt light and refreshed, as if I'd just taken a shower. It was a very powerful experience but I was not truly afraid because I really knew what was going on. 

Service was over, and I was about to leave the church. But realized I still had that brown bag in my hand with the olive oil I'd bought at the store before service. What my mom had told me started to echo in my mind:_ "Have the pastor bless your oil..."_. I shrugged and started to leave the church but stopped and turned back to the pulpit. I quietly walked toward the pastor and asked him if he could bless my oil... he just nodded. He prayed and after he prayed, he stared me in the eyes and told me whoever it is I am living with, I must separate myself from them. Tears rolled down my face and I thanked him and left. 
*This is how I know of Attestation! I had never met or spoken to anyone at that church the entire time I was there. *

Sure enough, when I got back to the house, I anointed my bedroom door. The next day, the atheist's wife saw that I had put holy oil on my bedroom door).. All hell literally broke loose after that... so I _*had *_to move out, quickly.

*A month later I meet my DH.* 

I met him at his sister's house one day while getting my car serviced (her husband was my mechanic). He had comes over to visit his sis. We literally  stared at each other. And I told him, "Hey... I know you!" and laughed. He was an old high school classmate. Better yet, we grew up on the same street! I always knew him but never interacted with him, even in high school. I always saw him as the shy one, and he thought I talked too much.

As we talked, we realized that over the years our paths crisscrossed and we "knew" that had we hooked up in high school, we'd have years of marriage and dozens of children..  He really came along just in time...and his real name literally means "Friend of God. 

*Six months later, we married.* We talked marriage from the beginning, so there was no "dating" per se. It was a timely courtship because our pastor was speaking on fornication and sanctification at the time. 

What's ironic is I had gotten saved around age 11 and grew up in church. He never grew up in church and got saved later in life.  God used him to draw me back to him... and because of DH, I joined the first church since my old church back home, more than 20 years later. 

My family jokingly calls us Sarah and Abraham. We're both in our early 40s but he has a daughter and I am raising a teen nephew, but we are open to having more children. In James 2:23, God calls Abraham his friend.  It's an irony that keeps me and hubby laughing all the time.

So if anyone here is just tired and about to give up, I encourage you to _RUN _to God.
He'll fix everything and deliver to you a husband he's designed just for you. This is how I feel about my hubby.

Today was his birthday and we hung out all day together. He's a very modest man, but my present to him was a diamond watch he gawked at at the jewelry store when we bought our rings. The store manager knew that and he and I manage to keep the purchase a secret. He not only gave me a great deal on the price (and a discount on the inscription in the back), he gave my hubby a nice birthday card and signed it when I came to pick it up.  

I felt blessed indeed._* Thank you Lord!

*_
Shimmie, it's just a beautiful thing for you to have put up this thread when you did.

To those who are praying for a hubby... don't give up on God, he knows what he's doing! 

God bless


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

goldielocs,

I'm taking my time to read each wife's post..

I love how you tell your testimony..very engaging (and humorous at times )

Also, I cannot help but notice a few common themes in your testimony and mine... God really does fix things in our lives, and it's not until we look back that we see what he's been doing all along.... 

To God be the Glory!!

Blessings to you and your dear hubby. 







goldielocs said:


> OK- here goes...
> 
> My DH and I are actually from the same small town, but we didn't meet until we started dating as adults.  Even more ironic, he is related to my mother's husband. We didn't find that out until after we got engaged.  Anyway...here's the story...
> 
> I got saved at 17, but didn't live my life right until i had my daughter at 22.  God blessed me with that child and even before her birth, I knew it.  After having her, I promised that if I didn't get married before her 5th birthday then I would remain single.  I grew up in a family where I was the stepchild and felt like one everyday.  I was not going to let that happen to my baby.  So, when I had her I left home and we lived in an apartment. I worked and struggled for 2 years and when it was obvious I needed help, I moved back home. I didn't want to, but oh well....
> 
> I got a job as a receptionist and settled in at home.  After being there for about 2 months, one of my co-workers asked me if I was dating. It's a small town so there isn't much privacy.  I told him no and I wasn't looking.  He persisted and said he knew someone who was saved and was a nice guy.  I brushed him off and went on about my business.  The next day, he lingered around and asked again. I told him to tell the guy to call me at work during lunch if he wanted to talk to me.  I wasn't about to give him my number!
> 
> He called and we talked.  He seemed ok, but I wasn't impressed. He asked for my number and I said no, but I'll take yours.  I called about 3 or 4 days later and we had a nice conversation. We talked on the phone for 4 weeks before we set eyes on one another.  During that time, I was asking around about him.  I had my grandfather check him out. Once I got a good report back from my grandfather, I lowered my defenses a little.
> 
> We decided to meet at a basketball game at the high school.  I was suprized at how cute he was. Very nicely dressed and clean-cut.
> Ok- potential...
> 
> We started dating. We usually went to each other's churches or to family type venues because my daughter was always with us.  I wanted him to know it was a package deal.
> 
> Another thing- *the man knew the Word y'all!*  One night we were at Bible study and he just took the lesson and ran with it. I was quite impressed to say the least.  That night, my pastor's wife pulled me to the side and told me she liked him - so far.
> 
> About 5 months into dating, my the water pump in my car was leaking. I mentioned to him I needed to get it fixed- just in conversation.  Do you know, that sweet man called my mother and asked if he could come over that night and *fix my car *so I wouldn't have to pay for it???* He's a mechanic.* I didn't know anything about it until the next morning when I was heading out of the door and noticed a card and rose sitting in the front seat. That boy was good.
> 
> He didn't "sweep me off my feet," but he has always been about taking care of me.  Just writing this post is bringing up things he's done that I forgot about. Daycare bills that were already paid when I went to settle the bill, getting my daughter's hair done by a cousin when I was too busy, a certificate to a day spa for my birthday- he proved to me that he wanted to be a covering for me. I need to give him a kiss when he gets home from work...
> 
> He asked my mother and grandfather for my hand around Christmas and we got engaged the following week on New Years Day.  We planned on a year long engagement, but he was called up to go to Iraq for 18 months.  I was not a happy girl.  Even though I didn't want to, we went ahead and married 3 months later in March.  He said he wanted to make sure we were taken care of while he was gone.
> 
> The time between having my daughter to the time I met my husband was rough.  I didn't want to even get married because I was afraid my daughter wouldn't be treated fairly, *but God knew who my husband would be *and how he needed to approach me.  Looking back, I don't think it could have happened any other way than it did because I can be quite stubborn...
> 
> I hope that wasn't TMI.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

WOW!!!!!


momi, I'm so glad you shared that. 

God has given you a King! Nothing but the best for his children!

Amen and Amen!




momi said:


> cont'd...
> 
> We started seeing each other regularly - he knew that I did not believe in dating just to date.  About a year passed and still no serious talk of committment.  I asked him in a round about way where he thought the relationship was going.  He said he was waiting on God.  I quoted Amos -"How can two walk together unless they agree" and ended the relationship.  To this day that was one of the hardes things I have done.  About a month later he called out of the blue and asked me if I would go to a conference where he was preaching.  I reluctantly said yes - when we walked into the sanctuary he dropped down on one knee, broke out the ring and proposed.  I fainted.
> 
> The funny thing is...he said that he'd had the ring for 6 months but was just waiting on the right time.
> 
> That seems like a lifetime ago - but I am happy to be married to my best friend, priest, provider and protector of my home
> 
> I thank God for him.  Sorry this was so long.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

_Heyyyy..... I used to chat with VitaminD!!_




j/k  

Seriously, I'm happy to see you both serving God together and enjoying the married life! What a blessed union..   



Mrs.TheBronx said:


> I get this "note" and I click on his profile which was "Vitamin D1" at the time! I knew how they say milk does a body good... so I had to check out who was sending me this note... LOL (I was soo bad) *BTW... Neither one of us were saved at the time* so I check it out and I was like OMGosh... was he fine or was he FINE! LOL so I replied, we talked online and then over the phone... He was from PA while I was from NY. Amazingly, he just happened to be living in Queens for while doing music, so we met up! We had an awesome time. He met my mom and she thought he was too cute and was a playa... She told me, girl, he may be nice to chill with or have fun, but not bf material! That he was a playa! I fed into that thinking yeah, he is too cute... so we stopped talkin, I moved on, but ALWAYS thought about him...
> 
> 2 years passed... After I moved back to NY from FL... I was still thinking of him and decided to go back on Blackplanet (hadn't been on there in bout a year) just to see if I could relocate him. I sent him a note (thought it was impossible because it had been so long)
> 
> Anyways... He REPLIED and was excited to hear from me! That next month, I was in PA visiting him, and 2 weeks after the 1st visit I went back to PA to see him again! (I had just got my license a few months before and just got a $1000 hooptie! LOL) But I did not care; I was going on the road to see my man! LOL we loved being around each other!
> 
> Fast Forward... we decided to move together the following year and then we moved to NC in 2005, joined a church we got saved (Thank God for sending Allend) got married in 2007 and now live for Christ! YAY! So glad that He forgave us for all the years we were together not living right! (Drinking, clubbin, fornicating, cursing, pretty much just doing what we wanted living totally wrong and out of His will to be exact) But He spared us! He is so merciful! I praise His name! Thank YOU LORD!
> 
> My hubby, I call him my lil Obed-Edom, because he wants/is a part of every ministry, (Choir member, youth ministry leader, Youth Sunday school teacher, trustee, Awana leader, VBS leader, Church youth b-ball leader, attends prayer meeting, bible study, jail to visit the youth) just like Obed Edom, all just so He can be in God presence more! I am soo blessed to have him. God DID IT! I know I'm biggin up my boo, but I give all the glory to OUR Father!!  Thanks Shimmie for the thread! Made me more thankful for my gift from God!


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

wow wow wow wow wow..... I'm just being blown away by these testimonies on hubbies. God is using these strong leaders, these Men on fire for God to bring some of us to (back to) him! These testimonies are only supporting God's promise in *Matthew 6:33*:

_But seek ye first the kingdom of God,and His righteousness; and all these things shall be added unto you."
_

I'm glad that you stopped and prayed so that you could receive God's gift of a husband to you.

 You are truly blessed!




asuperwoman said:


> Hi ladies! I love threads like this for two reasons: 1) they inspire and 2) they remind me of how good God has been to me.
> 
> My story is a little different. I met my husband my freshman year in college, at a time when marriage was not the least of my worries. I actually met him at a club on the way out, he was at the door waiting on some friends of his. He asked me for my number.  It took me a year to start taking him seriously.  After that year, things sped up rather quickly. We both always knew God, but you know how some of us say we are Christians but don't resemble them? That's how we were.
> 
> Going back for just a second- before I met my husband, I had gotten out of a bad relationship with an older man who was nothing but a player. He broke my heart into little tiny pieces and after that ordeal, I prayed to God : "Lord, I pray that you send me a faithful man who loves me as much as you."   I know that's a simple request, but it is a tall order. When I think about how much God loves me and everything he will do and has done?? That's love.
> 
> Anyways, back to the story. My husband and I participated in pre-martial sex ( a big no-no) and I was pregnant at 21.  I wasn't ready to get married, but neither was my husband. My husband at the time did something that I didn't do, he got his life completely together and turned his life back over to the Lord.  I remember making fun at the change in him. I graduated from school with no problem, but the rest of my life was in disarray, emotionally I was scarred from previous events that I allowed to take over my existence. I did everything under the sun to my husband.  I mean, when i think back on how I treated him at times, I still cry. But, he kept right on loving me.  I remember one time I told him to take me off his pedestal because I never asked to be on one.  I know--  (stupid!!)
> 
> Fast forward about 5 years and my husband had taken all he could take.  He decided he was ready to move on with his life- without me. erplexed  I don't know why some of us have to lose it all in order to realize we had it all,but I was one of those people.  *It took him doing that for me to really break down and say, "Lord, have your way. Have your way in me."  I began to live for God and no other reason.  I attended the church DH belong to, not because I wanted DH back, but because that's where God told me I needed to be.*
> 
> *The change in me became evident I guess, and DH came back to me and proposed.  He told me, he had never taken me off of that pedestal and he never would. He also told me he was loving me when I didn't know how to love myself. Now that we were two complete individual*s - we could be one in marriage. Our daughter is being raised by both of her biological parents... *God has truly restored everything to me that Satan tried to rob me of. *
> 
> Of course, I said yes!!! We've been married for almost three years now.  I love that man.
> 
> _Moral of this story: God answers prayers, he wants to bless us even when we aren't neccessarily worthy of the blessing. God loves us just because and for no other reason.  You don't have to be perfect to be loved and to deserve God's favor. God is the God of second, third, fourth, and fifth chances. He takes your worst and gives you his best. All you have to do is trust him and turn it over to him. _
> 
> Sorry to go on so long.
> 
> God bless!!!


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Just beautiful.... Amen!!!

*Matthew 6:33*......



neenzmj said:


> God answered my prayers through my submission to Him.  I was, single for the first time since I was 19.  I was lonely, fearful, and looking for all the wrong things to fill the void in my life.   After being hurt and disappointed in one dating relationship after another, I surrendered my life BACK to God.  Not more than a week later, a friend told me about "this nice guy he knew."  Truly, he was a nice guy -- and he's now my husband, my best friend and my prince of almost 14 years!
> 
> SURRENDER -- that's been the motto of our marriage:  surrender to God and surrender to one another.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Momi, ITA with you on the bolded.. it's truly a lost of faith when a single woman professes that. Not only that, when she says something like this, she is speaking this confession over her life and God will not bless her with a husband because that isn't the desire of her heart.

It's also the Power of Attraction at work. When I felt not worthy of having a husband, what I attracted were men who were NOT husband material. God really doesn't work in our lives unless we belong to him...it's that simple.

bless you! 




momi said:


> This is a wonderful thread. I thank God for women of God who are are not afraid to share their feelings about marriage.  My husband is always shaking his head at me because I am forever trying to set someone up.  *Many of the unmarried ladies at my church say that they dont really want to be married.  Personally I believe they may have lost faith - this should not be the case.  When God proclaimed that He will give us the desires of our hearts (and marriage is in HIS will) the economy, potential shrinking pool of men, nor anything else can get in the way of that!*
> 
> I thank God for all of the unmarried women who are standing on God's word walking in faith, and refusing to comprimise while they wait on His promise!  I will be truly praying for you all - and the married women as well that we will continue to be women who bring glory to God by the way we love our husbands and serve The Lord.
> 
> I am rambling...


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I'm glad you took the time to share your story... 

I took the time to read it, and I'm blessed by your testimony. Your hubby is so very lucky to have you as his wife. When I read that you were disappointed when he called you a _Friend_, my jaw dropped...  ...  It really is the greatest thing for a man to call a woman his _Friend_. The ultimate compliment indeed!

God continue to bless your marriage..... 





mrselle said:


> Shimmie, I worked on this all day.  My story is too long...too, too long.  At one point I wasn't going to post, but I felt like I *needed* to tell our story.  And now I have tears in my eyes because God is so good....so very good.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> It's also the Power of Attraction at work. When I felt not worthy of having a husband, what I attracted were men who were NOT husband material. God really doesn't work in our lives unless we belong to him...it's that simple.



I couldn’t agree with this more.  When I had low self esteem, guys picked up on that and used it to their advantage.  During the time that my husband and I were not together I settled for some things that I would never dream of settling for now.  I constantly allowed myself to be the “rebound” girl or to be a fill in until the guy and his “true love” got back together.  I spent many birthdays and Valentine’s days alone.  Not because I didn’t have anyone in the picture, but because none of those guys ever regarded me as special enough to acknowledge me on such days.


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Ya'll I printed this for one of my single friends to read, and she cried - tears of joy.  She said she'd been praying for something to keep her motivated, she's a virgin at 27 and is getting "tired" of waiting, these stories helped her to remember God is faithful. 

Thank you so much for sharing, you never know who you are blessing with the words of your testimony.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Let me clarify something in my testimony so there's no confusion. I got saved early in life but never really lived a saved life until I rededicated my life in recent years. So to me, I wasn't really saved all that time...


----------



## BlessedStarlette

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Ladies this thread is so encouraging and gives us single ladies hope. I am an emotional wreck right now long story but my time will come. Special thanks to shimmie for your encouraging words and giving it to me straight. mrselle for some reason I see I am always drawn to your post. I guess because you have been through what I am going through. I dont know what else to say but your post always give me a special feeling of hope.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



BlessedStarlette said:


> Ladies this thread is so encouraging and gives us single ladies hope. I am an emotional wreck right now long story but my time will come. Special thanks to shimmie for your encouraging words and giving it to me straight.
> 
> *mrselle for some reason I see I am always drawn to your post. I guess because you have been through what I am going through. I dont know what else to say but your post always give me a special feeling of hope.*


 
  I'm so glad you're here.   Mrselle is definitely a true blessing; she's guided me in many a way.  

And you Dear One are a bright blessed and shining Star among us.    

The Glory of God glows from within and all around you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> Momi, ITA with you on the bolded.. it's truly a lost of faith when a single woman professes that. Not only that, when she says something like this, she is speaking this confession over her life and God will not bless her with a husband because that isn't the desire of her heart.
> 
> It's also the Power of Attraction at work. When I felt not worthy of having a husband, what I attracted were men who were NOT husband material. God really doesn't work in our lives unless we belong to him...it's that simple.
> 
> bless you!


 


mrselle said:


> I couldn’t agree with this more. When I had low self esteem, guys picked up on that and used it to their advantage. During the time that my husband and I were not together I settled for some things that I would never dream of settling for now. I constantly allowed myself to be the “rebound” girl or to be a fill in until the guy and his “true love” got back together. I spent many birthdays and Valentine’s days alone. Not because I didn’t have anyone in the picture, but because none of those guys ever regarded me as special enough to acknowledge me on such days.


 
The two of you are such a Testimony unto to God.   Powerful!  And you are both truly annointed to Minister to those in need.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> I am grateful to those who have shared their stories.  You women are a blessing!
> I'll share mine and hopefully it can encourage anyone who thinks it's "too late" for God or for a husband. I'll explain but to anyone who wants to read further, I ask that the Holy Spirit help you to understand this testimony, because it is two-fold:
> 
> ===================================================================
> 
> I grew up in the church and of all my mom's four daughters, I was the one everyone most likely expected to be married w/ children right after high school. That was THEIR plan for me, though.. after I graduated I went to college and got buck wild (not too wild).  I told myself I'd never get married and offered anyone who took the risk of taking me out or making me a girlfriend nothing but hell and damnation. I was not to be "pinned down"!
> 
> *Fast forward to three years ago,* I "meet" my husband. I met him when I was just tired of relationships, tired of living any kind of way and just plain tired. I didn't want a man. I didn't want anyone around me, and was just about to give up on men, even God. I had been living with a "conscious" brother and his family ,who also was a self-proclaimed atheist and it got the best of me. I started to question God and it felt horrible..so at the behest of my mother through long phone calls, I started going back to church. She is one of those Prayer Warriors who have been saved most of her life. She gave me instructions on how to get right with God: _Go to church right away, bring with you a bottle of olive oil and have it blessed. Annoint your door and pray and plan to move out... FAST._ At first I didn't want to do that but I was so drained by the Enemy, I needed to do it.
> 
> *When I went to church that day*, God revealed a lot to me. It was a church I randomly picked and I didn't know anyone there but I was familiar with the denomination. I didn't say anything yet the church members felt something during the service that made them start to pray and thank God. I was bit a bit irritated and almost turned around to go home, but I stayed. I knew there was a battle going on and my heart was racing. Sure enough, the pastor said he was compelled to pray for ALL the visitors. It was strange to me, because I'd never been prayed for as a visitor. Still, I obliged and I was the last one at the end of the line. Sure enough, when the pastor laid his hands on me the battle started.
> 
> 
> I was on the floor the entire service. At some point, the leaders even asked me what my name was and I kept telling them my name, confused. It was then I realized I was oppressed and that one of those spirits from the house came to church with me that day and God wasn't having any of that. Fear set in for a moment. Toward the end of the service, they got me up from the floor. They asked me to drink some holy water and I refused. They asked again, I again refused. Then I finally did ...moments later, when I came to... I felt light and refreshed, as if I'd just taken a shower. It was a very powerful experience but I was not truly afraid because I really knew what was going on.
> 
> Service was over, and I was about to leave the church. But realized I still had that brown bag in my hand with the olive oil I'd bought at the store before service. What my mom had told me started to echo in my mind:_ "Have the pastor bless your oil..."_. I shrugged and started to leave the church but stopped and turned back to the pulpit. I quietly walked toward the pastor and asked him if he could bless my oil... he just nodded. He prayed and after he prayed, he stared me in the eyes and told me whoever it is I am living with, I must separate myself from them. Tears rolled down my face and I thanked him and left.
> *This is how I know of Attestation! I had never met or spoken to anyone at that church the entire time I was there. *
> 
> Sure enough, when I got back to the house, I anointed my bedroom door. The next day, the atheist's wife saw that I had put holy oil on my bedroom door).. All hell literally broke loose after that... so I _*had *_to move out, quickly.
> 
> *A month later I meet my DH.*
> 
> I met him at his sister's house one day while getting my car serviced (her husband was my mechanic). He had comes over to visit his sis. We literally stared at each other. And I told him, "Hey... I know you!" and laughed. He was an old high school classmate. Better yet, we grew up on the same street! I always knew him but never interacted with him, even in high school. I always saw him as the shy one, and he thought I talked too much.
> 
> As we talked, we realized that over the years our paths crisscrossed and we "knew" that had we hooked up in high school, we'd have years of marriage and dozens of children..  He really came along just in time...and his real name literally means "Friend of God.
> 
> *Six months later, we married.* We talked marriage from the beginning, so there was no "dating" per se. It was a timely courtship because our pastor was speaking on fornication and sanctification at the time.
> 
> What's ironic is I had gotten saved around age 11 and grew up in church. He never grew up in church and got saved later in life. God used him to draw me back to him... and because of DH, I joined the first church since my old church back home, more than 20 years later.
> 
> My family jokingly calls us Sarah and Abraham. We're both in our early 40s but he has a daughter and I am raising a teen nephew, but we are open to having more children. In James 2:23, God calls Abraham his friend.  It's an irony that keeps me and hubby laughing all the time.
> 
> So if anyone here is just tired and about to give up, I encourage you to _RUN _to God.
> He'll fix everything and deliver to you a husband he's designed just for you. This is how I feel about my hubby.
> 
> Today was his birthday and we hung out all day together. He's a very modest man, but my present to him was a diamond watch he gawked at at the jewelry store when we bought our rings. The store manager knew that and he and I manage to keep the purchase a secret. He not only gave me a great deal on the price (and a discount on the inscription in the back), he gave my hubby a nice birthday card and signed it when I came to pick it up.
> 
> I felt blessed indeed._* Thank you Lord!*_
> 
> 
> Shimmie, it's just a beautiful thing for you to have put up this thread when you did.
> 
> To those who are praying for a hubby... don't give up on God, he knows what he's doing!
> 
> God bless


 
I've said this to you before, and I will say it again, yet this time with more 'understanding' 

In Arabic, the meaning of your name, is "Night Beauty".   The darkness which God delivered you from will never be a 'mark' upon your worth, your stature, your character.   For God erased that darkness, and created in and of you, the beauty that 'His' nights only can bring.  

In God's Night, there is peace, quiet, rest.

In God's Night, there is solitude and protection

In God's Night, there is renewal and wisdom's reflection

In God's Night, there is intimate communion that no other can intrude.

In God's Night, there is the treasure of secrets and Destiny to be known

In God's Night, a man and wife come together as 'One' and God's glory 
is securely surrounding them. 

In God's Night, the sun sets without anger and love most surely abounds

In God's Night, there is Laela's husband waiting for his _'Night Beauty'_ and only by him shall she be found.

Lovely Laela, God delivered you from one darkness only to place you into His Night to bless you with the man of your Dreams, who will always be 'just right'.    

Thank you for sharing your beautiful testimony.   Praise God. for you and your wonderful precious husband.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amem.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Ladies, this is no 'ordinary' Bridal Shower.    

The word of God and His Holy Spirit is flowing in here.   He's been giving me a word for each of you.   You are 'pulling' it from me.  

_Keep it flowing._


----------



## kooskoos

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> My story could read like a novel, so I'll just try to hit the highlights.
> 
> -As a freshman in college I was very young, inexperienced and naive. I liked the attention the upperclassmen were giving me, but I kept running into a common theme: they were just feeding me lines to get me into bed and I wasn't that kind of girl. One night I was sitting at my desk reading my Bible and I began to talk to God. I told him that I was ready to be in a long lasting relationship. I told him that I was ready to meet my husband and that I didn't care if we didn't get married right away, I was just ready to meet the one. A week later I met the man who would become my husband.
> 
> -We dated off and on for two years. To be honest, the relationship wasn't the best thing for me at the time. I was 18 and he was 23. I was naive and he took advantage of that. I also had very low self esteem. But I believe that God allowed me to see the man that he would become and that is why I held on to him in my heart.
> 
> -Over the next few years God really dealt with me and He grew a gift in me that kind of scared me. I would pray and hear God talking to me and He would give me dreams and visions. One night I was laying on my parents couch when I heard Him say, "It's not over between the two of you." Another time I was praying about one thing, but God lead me to pray for my ex-boyfriend. I asked God to reveal to me if he was the one for me or not. A few days later I received my answer and God communicated His answer to me in a such a way that I couldn't miss it. From there I continued to have dreams and visions. I told my closest friend what God was showing me. She was supportive to my face, but behind my back it was a different story. Eventually, God blessed me with a friend/prayer partner who has the gift of prophecy. What I was experiencing wasn't odd to her and she began to pray with me.
> 
> -The real turning point was when my future husband was in a very serious motorcycle accident. He had been in the hospital for a week before I was able to see him, so I had no idea how serious his accident was. When I finally got to see him he was in pretty bad shape. The first day I went to see him it was just me and one of his aunts. I think God wanted it that way. When I walked into his room he took one look at me and closed his eyes as if he were saying a prayer to himself. He couldn't talk much, so I just sat with him for a few minutes. Before I left I told him I wanted to pray with him. I stood on one side, his aunt on the other, we joined hands and I began to pray. When I was done, I leaned down, kissed him on his forehead and left. When I walked out of his room I had peace. Over the next few weeks, God began to deal with me. I was forced to ask myself if I would still want to marry this man if he could never walk again. It wasn't something that was easy to think about, but my answer was yes. Yes, I would still want to spend the rest of my life with this man if he could never walk again. What about if he couldn't give me children? Yes, I would still want to marry this man.
> 
> -Once he got out of the hospital he went to his parents house to finish his recovery because he was not able to care for himself. During that time I went to see him once a week. We'd spend our time together reading the Bible, talking, laughing, watching tv and I would take him out for a ride because I knew he didn't like being couped up in the house. A few days before he moved back to his house he and I had a long conversation over the phone. During that conversation he told me I had been a great friend to him and he appreciated me. I was so discouraged to hear the word "friend". When I told my prayer partner about it she told me that him calling me a friend was the ultimate compliment because a good friend is hard to come by. To her, he was learning that if I could be that good of a friend to him then I could be an even better wife.
> 
> -We continued to build our friendship. This is something we didn't do the first time we dated. There were times I would become discouraged. There were times when I felt like giving up, but God would always give a little bit of hope to hold on to. Every time I would hear from God I would write it down. During those rough times when my faith was lacking I would take out that journal and read what God had said to me. He had said, "It may seem like it's not working but it is." "You will get married." "He is your husband." "He is yours, but you can't hold him too tight. The wife can sanctify the husband." At some point I just developed a sense of complete and total peace and instead of second guessing God I began to thank Him in advance for my marriage. One night I had a dream. In that dream I was looking out of a window. It was raining. The rain stopped and to the right the sun was coming out and there was a rainbow. I looked down and there was a faucet with clear water coming out. I knew that was God's way of telling me it was time. From that moment on my relationship with my husband changed. He began calling me everyday, even when he was out of town for work. He would ask me out on dates. He was courting me. One night we were sitting on my couch watching tv when he looked at me and said "Do you forgive me for the way I treated you when you were in college." Without hesitating I told him yes. I did forgive him. He had become a different person. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was ready to be in a committed relationship with me and only me. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was working toward us getting married. What he was demonstrating to me is that he was following God and seeking God and allowing God to show him how to be a good husband. I saw no trace of the bad things in our old relationship and that made it easy to forgive him.
> 
> -On our wedding day when the pastor pronounced us husband and wife, my husband kissed me, gave me a big hug and whispered in my ear, "It's all gravy from hear, Baby" and it has been. We go through hard times together, but its during those times when I'm so glad that I waited on God and trusted and believed God. I had to believe God for my husband when no one else was believing God with me. I had to believe God when everyone else thought that I was out of touch with reality. I am constantly reminded of how good God is and how perfect His ways are because there are things my husband does for me that only God would know that I need. I'm glad I waited on God.


 
I've been truly blessed by all you amazing ladies and your stories. I do believe that God has already told me who my husband is, and Mrselle, I do think our stories are very similar. But sometimes circumstances make it hard for me to believe that God is really going to give me what I've asked for. I pray for this man EVERY DAY, and I love him with all my heart, and I pray that God writes our story to be as beautiful as all yours


----------



## Mrs.TheBronx

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> _Heyyyy..... I used to chat with VitaminD!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k
> 
> Seriously, I'm happy to see you both serving God together and enjoying the married life! What a blessed union..


 

LMBO!!!!!!!!!!! You had me for a minute there too! hehehehe


----------



## Lovie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



honeyflaava said:


> This is something that I definitely need to work on because at times I find myself being very anxious about this area of my life and spend a lot of time thinking about marriage, when I know I'm not hardly ready.
> 
> It really has stemmed from not fully surrendering this area over to God and trusting Him to be completely faithful...




I understand! Your power isnt in you. Its in HIM and his word. Its OK because we ALL hit rough patches of doubt. Thats when you bring the power of the Word into the places where you're weak.

The next time you begin to grow anxious, read this scripture aloud:

Be anxious for nothing, 
but in everything 
by prayer and supplication, 
with thanksgiving, 
let your requests be made known to God, 
and the peace of God, 
which surpasses all understanding, 
will guard your hearts and minds
through Christ Jesus.
(Philippians 4:6-7)

Then, after you have the power of the living word equipped (get out that sword!) and its working in the atmosphere, couple that with your personal prayer to God. You can give thanks for your relationship with Him, thank him for the provisions he has already made through the requests, remember others who are less fortunate and direct your energy there instead. But don't beat him over the head with the same prayer. Give him permission to let the holy spirit anoint you with peace at that plans that HE has for you, let your heart be open and true, He hears you (Jeremiah 29:11-13).

When you do that (couple the word with your speech to God through Christ), you are directly channeling your anxiety (or any other problem) and allowing him to work through it.

It works. The key is remembering to do it when you face those feelings. This applies to any challenge in life.






Lord, let us all be strong in YOU through your son Jesus Christ of Nazareth, bu always residing in fellowship with you constantly, for that is when your power moves through us and defies man made laws that we are used to operating under. Break the power of the enemy and his attacks on our hearts, family, finances, spirit, knowledge, wisdom, and goodness right now in the name of Jesus, and replace those broken areas with strong established fruits of the spirit that are untouchable. Water the good seeds in our life with your grace and uproot and destroy seeds of death that have been planted by us our in our bloodline.  Fill us with a joy and peace that surpasses all understanding, and place a special covering of love and protection over all of your girls (and men) that are waiting at your throne for an answer. We come before you fully with permission to use us according to your purpose, and not our own. Reveal your wonderful, exciting hidden secrets that are made only for us, and create a special bond much more beautiful than any marriage can be. Give us a hope greater than a man - give us a hope in the execution of your Glory.  Holy spirit, we give you permission to move and operate throughout our hearts and minds, guarding against fear and wickedness, and covering us with the helmet of salvation and an understanding of our true freedom and power in Christ Jesus in every single area of our life. Cleanse and preserve our bodies. Lord, where we have used it in ways that were unpleasing to you, we ask your forgiveness and repent specifically for what you know we regret in our hearts. Heal us and give us a desire During this season of our lives,  quickly reveal to us our blessings that are already here - help us to further appreciate our individual purpose and know how to execute our work in THIS season. As we grow, annoint us with wisdom in you be greater than any desire we could ever have in life. In Jesus Christ name, I stand in agreement with the holy spirit and all others in Christ who agree, knowing that where there are two or more gathered in your name, you are right here in the midst of us. Thank you for what you have done, and thank you for the love that you created us for. Ibelieve these words in Jeus name and I will love you always. Amen.


No worries mon!
Love ya girls!
 Now I've gotta get back to work. )


PS:.....
And regarding tears...remember and claim PS 126:5. - and be filled with happiness now!! What is faith if you have to wait for the results to be happy?


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is the BEST bridal shower that I've ever been to.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> This is the BEST bridal shower that I've ever been to.


 
  The Bestest!   Thank you Everyone!   

  :reddancer:    :reddancer:   ​


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> I understand! Your power isnt in you. Its in HIM and his word. Its OK because we ALL hit rough patches of doubt. Thats when you bring the power of the Word into the places where you're weak.
> 
> The next time you begin to grow anxious, read this scripture aloud:
> 
> Be anxious for nothing,
> but in everything
> by prayer and supplication,
> with thanksgiving,
> let your requests be made known to God,
> and the peace of God,
> which surpasses all understanding,
> will guard your hearts and minds
> through Christ Jesus.
> (Philippians 4:6-7)
> 
> Then, after you have the power of the living word equipped (get out that sword!) and its working in the atmosphere, couple that with your personal prayer to God. You can give thanks for your relationship with Him, thank him for the provisions he has already made through the requests, remember others who are less fortunate and direct your energy there instead. But don't beat him over the head with the same prayer. Give him permission to let the holy spirit anoint you with peace at that plans that HE has for you, let your heart be open and true, He hears you (Jeremiah 29:11-13).
> 
> When you do that (couple the word with your speech to God through Christ), you are directly channeling your anxiety (or any other problem) and allowing him to work through it.
> 
> It works. The key is remembering to do it when you face those feelings. This applies to any challenge in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord, let us all be strong in YOU through your son Jesus Christ of Nazareth, bu always residing in fellowship with you constantly, for that is when your power moves through us and defies man made laws that we are used to operating under. Break the power of the enemy and his attacks on our hearts, family, finances, spirit, knowledge, wisdom, and goodness right now in the name of Jesus, and replace those broken areas with strong established fruits of the spirit that are untouchable. Water the good seeds in our life with your grace and uproot and destroy seeds of death that have been planted by us our in our bloodline. Fill us with a joy and peace that surpasses all understanding, and place a special covering of love and protection over all of your girls (and men) that are waiting at your throne for an answer. We come before you fully with permission to use us according to your purpose, and not our own. Reveal your wonderful, exciting hidden secrets that are made only for us, and create a special bond much more beautiful than any marriage can be. Give us a hope greater than a man - give us a hope in the execution of your Glory. Holy spirit, we give you permission to move and operate throughout our hearts and minds, guarding against fear and wickedness, and covering us with the helmet of salvation and an understanding of our true freedom and power in Christ Jesus in every single area of our life. Cleanse and preserve our bodies. Lord, where we have used it in ways that were unpleasing to you, we ask your forgiveness and repent specifically for what you know we regret in our hearts. Heal us and give us a desire During this season of our lives, quickly reveal to us our blessings that are already here - help us to further appreciate our individual purpose and know how to execute our work in THIS season. As we grow, annoint us with wisdom in you be greater than any desire we could ever have in life. In Jesus Christ name, I stand in agreement with the holy spirit and all others in Christ who agree, knowing that where there are two or more gathered in your name, you are right here in the midst of us. Thank you for what you have done, and thank you for the love that you created us for. Ibelieve these words in Jeus name and I will love you always. Amen.
> 
> 
> No worries mon!
> Love ya girls!
> Now I've gotta get back to work. )
> 
> 
> PS:.....
> And regarding tears...remember and claim PS 126:5. - and be filled with happiness now!! What is faith if you have to wait for the results to be happy?


 
_Very Beautiful_


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



kooskoos said:


> I've been truly blessed by all you amazing ladies and your stories. I do believe that God has already told me who my husband is, and Mrselle, I do think our stories are very similar. But sometimes circumstances make it hard for me to believe that God is really going to give me what I've asked for. I pray for this man EVERY DAY, and I love him with all my heart, and I pray that God writes our story to be as beautiful as all yours



If God has given you a word, then stand on that word and believe God no matter what it looks like.  I prayed for confirmation so many  time that I’m sure I worked God’s very last nerve.  That’s how bleak my situation looked in the natural.  Sweetie, there was a time when my husband was seeing someone else.  Word got back to me that he really cared about this person and that he said he could marry someone like her.  Girl, my friend got that bit of information and couldn’t wait to run back and tell me all about it.  With that bit of news the devil meant for me to give up.  I cried, I felt like a fool and my heart was so heavy, but there was just a little bit of something on the inside of me that said, “Keep praying and seeking God.”  A few days later I saw my husband.  We spoke.  He gave me a warm hug and whispered in my ear.  He didn’t whisper anything provocative or disrespectful, just something to let me know that he remembered one tiny detail about me.  With that hug and those words I had peace and the word that my friend had given me --  I tossed it aside because it meant nothing.  There were times when all I had to go on was God’s word.  No sign….nothing.  That is how my faith got to be where it is today.  And one night I was driving home from Bible Study and God said to me, “Have I ever lied to you?  Everything that I said I would do for you I have done.  Why would I let you down now?”  And another thing, when God showed me my husband I was so new and fresh in the Lord that I shared the news with everyone and was oblivious to the fact that they thought I was an idiot and there were times when I was embarrassed, but you know what?  God meant for me to tell the people that I told.  First, the people I told couldn’t hold water, so anything I told them in “confidence” they would share it with other people.  And it’s ok, because many people got to see first hand, with their own eyes how good God is, how faithful God is and how real God is.  The people who laughed at me…..they don’t laugh at me anymore and it’s not because of anything I did; it’s because God is good.  What I went through was painful and some days I didn’t think I would make it, but a lot of times what we go through isn’t for ourselves, but for other people.  Someone is always watching and I had people watching me.  They were waiting for me to curl up and die (figuratively speaking), but God said, “Nope…I’m getting ready to show them something.”  People say all the time that they believe God and they trust God, but do they really?  God wants us to trust Him so much that when He gives us a Word, we don’t second guess it.  Sorry to be so long winded, but I say all that to say keep trusting God and keep believing God.  When you let go and trust God with your whole heart you will begin to see Him move like never before.


----------



## kooskoos

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> If God has given you a word, then stand on that word and believe God no matter what it looks like. I prayed for confirmation so many time that I’m sure I worked God’s very last nerve. That’s how bleak my situation looked in the natural. *Sweetie, there was a time when my husband was seeing someone else.* Word got back to me that he really cared about this person and that he said he could marry someone like her. Girl, my friend got that bit of information and couldn’t wait to run back and tell me all about it. With that bit of news the devil meant for me to give up. I cried, I felt like a fool and my heart was so heavy, but there was just a little bit of something on the inside of me that said, “Keep praying and seeking God.” A few days later I saw my husband. We spoke. He gave me a warm hug and whispered in my ear. He didn’t whisper anything provocative or disrespectful, just something to let me know that he remembered one tiny detail about me. With that hug and those words I had peace and the word that my friend had given me -- I tossed it aside because it meant nothing. *There were times when all I had to go on was God’s word. No sign….nothing. That is how my faith got to be where it is today.* *And one night I was driving home from Bible Study and God said to me, “Have I ever lied to you? Everything that I said I would do for you I have done. Why would I let you down now?”* And another thing, when God showed me my husband I was so new and fresh in the Lord that I shared the news with everyone and was oblivious to the fact that they thought I was an idiot and there were times when I was embarrassed, but you know what? God meant for me to tell the people that I told. First, the people I told couldn’t hold water, so anything I told them in “confidence” they would share it with other people. And it’s ok, because many people got to see first hand, with their own eyes how good God is, how faithful God is and how real God is. The people who laughed at me…..they don’t laugh at me anymore and it’s not because of anything I did; it’s because God is good. What I went through was painful and some days I didn’t think I would make it, but a lot of times what we go through isn’t for ourselves, but for other people. Someone is always watching and I had people watching me. They were waiting for me to curl up and die (figuratively speaking), but God said, “Nope…I’m getting ready to show them something.” *People say all the time that they believe God and they trust God, but do they really? God wants us to trust Him so much that when He gives us a Word, we don’t second guess it.* Sorry to be so long winded, but I say all that to say keep trusting God and keep believing God. When you let go and trust God with your whole heart you will begin to see Him move like never before.


 
Praise God...

Do not apologize for being long-winded!!!! All I wish to do right now is give you a large hug and cry these tears on your shoulder  I can't even express to you how fitting this is. I *just* (like 15 minutes ago) got denied for a job that would have paid me enough money to go and visit my bf, who lives on the other side of the country. Without this job, I didn't know how our relationship would be able to move to the next level. And he was denied a project *last week* in the same city where I live now!!!! God has told me that he's going to bring us together, but all I feel is that we're purposely being kept apart. But I've realized I don't trust God like I claim to. God really hasn't ever failed me, and I felt so let down today when I realized I have no idea what's going to happen to my financial situation, my career path, or my "love life." God is so good, because He knows just who to send and just when to send _her_ (aka YOU). 

I'm so overwhelmed that I can't really even say all that I want to say. You're a huge blessing. Know that today...you've been a HUGE BLESSING!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> If God has given you a word, then stand on that word and believe God no matter what it looks like. I prayed for confirmation so many time that I’m sure I worked God’s very last nerve.
> 
> That’s how bleak my situation looked in the natural. Sweetie, there was a time when my husband was seeing someone else. Word got back to me that he really cared about this person and that he said he could marry someone like her. Girl, my friend got that bit of information and couldn’t wait to run back and tell me all about it. With that bit of news the devil meant for me to give up. I cried, I felt like a fool and my heart was so heavy, but there was just a little bit of something on the inside of me that said,
> 
> *“Keep praying and seeking God.” *
> 
> A few days later I saw my husband. We spoke. He gave me a warm hug and whispered in my ear. He didn’t whisper anything provocative or disrespectful, just something to let me know that he remembered one tiny detail about me. With that hug and those words I had peace and the word that my friend had given me -- I tossed it aside because it meant nothing. There were times when all I had to go on was God’s word. No sign….nothing. That is how my faith got to be where it is today. And one night I was driving home from Bible Study and God said to me, “Have I ever lied to you? Everything that I said I would do for you I have done. Why would I let you down now?”
> 
> And another thing, when God showed me my husband I was so new and fresh in the Lord that I shared the news with everyone and was oblivious to the fact that they thought I was an idiot and there were times when I was embarrassed, but you know what? God meant for me to tell the people that I told. First, the people I told couldn’t hold water, so anything I told them in “confidence” they would share it with other people. And it’s ok, because many people got to see first hand, with their own eyes how good God is, how faithful God is and how real God is.
> 
> *The people who laughed at me…..they don’t laugh at me anymore*
> 
> and it’s not because of anything I did; it’s because God is good. What I went through was painful and some days I didn’t think I would make it, but a lot of times what we go through isn’t for ourselves, but for other people. Someone is always watching and I had people watching me. They were waiting for me to curl up and die (figuratively speaking), but God said, “Nope…I’m getting ready to show them something.”
> 
> People say all the time that they believe God and they trust God, but do they really? God wants us to trust Him so much that when He gives us a Word, we don’t second guess it. Sorry to be so long winded, but I say all that to say keep trusting God and keep believing God. When you let go and trust God with your whole heart you will begin to see Him move like never before.


 
Mselle, this is so true.  God says to seek Him and to pray and cease not.   

Also as for the people who didn't support you.   God promised that He has prepared a table for us in the presence of our enemies.  (Psalm 23)

They laughed at Job,  They laughed at Noah, They laughed at Elijah because he had a 'bald head'.   They laughed at Nehemiah for staying on the Wall.    

AND...... AND.... AND...

They even laughed at Jesus for staying upon the Cross until 'IT" was Finished!   

But we all know how it all turned out.   For did He not come down in the Sprit when He gave up the Ghost, and descended into hell and walked straight up to the path of satan's throne and snatched 'BACK' the crown that he stole from man.   :hardslap:  

Jesus ALWAYS redeems us.   Even when we look like 'fools' trusting Him, He always redeems us and vindicates us from being shamed.  

Because we 'choose' to 'believe' Him.  Choose to receive Him and Choose to just let all go and just Trust Him.    

Mercy!   Mercy Me!   Mercy!    I'm shouting and crying all at the same time right here.   And you started it, Mrselle.   Yes you did.   

Dear One,  This Faith that we live by; it too is by Faith and the Just live by Faith.  For it is our Faith that pleases God.   It makes Him feel that He matters to us because we have chosen to believe Him and not man.   

Praise God!   

Mrselle, you never fail to bless me with your testimonies and even your 'challenges'.   Because even in your challenges I've learned how you always triumph in Christ Jesus.   You always come through each challenge draped in fragrant delicate Rose Petals.   The thorns you simply brushed them away and kept moving in your Victory.   

I thank God for you.  

Tis More....    Not 'Tis all',  but 'Tis More'.   Just can't tell it all.  That's how blessed we are in Jesus!  

Tis More  :Rose:    Thank you Jesus!   Thank you Lord, thank you.   Ohhhh Praise God.   Praise God, Praise God!   Praise Him.  Praise Him!

I can't stop praising Him.     My Lord.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



kooskoos said:


> Praise God...
> 
> Do not apologize for being long-winded!!!! All I wish to do right now is give you a large hug and cry these tears on your shoulder  I can't even express to you how fitting this is. I *just* (like 15 minutes ago) got denied for a job that would have paid me enough money to go and visit my bf, who lives on the other side of the country. Without this job, I didn't know how our relationship would be able to move to the next level. And he was denied a project *last week* in the same city where I live now!!!! God has told me that he's going to bring us together, but all I feel is that we're purposely being kept apart. But I've realized I don't trust God like I claim to. God really hasn't ever failed me, and I felt so let down today when I realized I have no idea what's going to happen to my financial situation, my career path, or my "love life." God is so good, because He knows just who to send and just when to send _her_ (aka YOU).
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed that I can't really even say all that I want to say. You're a huge blessing. Know that today...you've been a HUGE BLESSING!!!!


I agree! mrselle you are such a blessing. My Lord I read her post and just had to walk away from the computer because exaclty what she wrote is somewhat the same thing I am experiencing. Mine situation look as bleek as it can get. In the natural it looks like there is no chance, but God has a better purpose and plan for me.


----------



## aribell

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> If God has given you a word, then stand on that word and believe God no matter what it looks like. I prayed for confirmation so many time that I’m sure I worked God’s very last nerve. That’s how bleak my situation looked in the natural. Sweetie, there was a time when my husband was seeing someone else. Word got back to me that he really cared about this person and that he said he could marry someone like her. Girl, my friend got that bit of information and couldn’t wait to run back and tell me all about it. With that bit of news the devil meant for me to give up. I cried, I felt like a fool and my heart was so heavy, but there was just a little bit of something on the inside of me that said, “Keep praying and seeking God.” A few days later I saw my husband. We spoke. He gave me a warm hug and whispered in my ear. He didn’t whisper anything provocative or disrespectful, just something to let me know that he remembered one tiny detail about me. With that hug and those words I had peace and the word that my friend had given me -- I tossed it aside because it meant nothing. There were times when all I had to go on was God’s word. No sign….nothing. That is how my faith got to be where it is today. And one night I was driving home from Bible Study and God said to me, “Have I ever lied to you? Everything that I said I would do for you I have done. Why would I let you down now?” And another thing, when God showed me my husband I was so new and fresh in the Lord that I shared the news with everyone and was oblivious to the fact that they thought I was an idiot and there were times when I was embarrassed, but you know what? God meant for me to tell the people that I told. First, the people I told couldn’t hold water, so anything I told them in “confidence” they would share it with other people. And it’s ok, because many people got to see first hand, with their own eyes how good God is, how faithful God is and how real God is. The people who laughed at me…..they don’t laugh at me anymore and it’s not because of anything I did; it’s because God is good. What I went through was painful and some days I didn’t think I would make it, but a lot of times what we go through isn’t for ourselves, but for other people. Someone is always watching and I had people watching me. They were waiting for me to curl up and die (figuratively speaking), but God said, “Nope…I’m getting ready to show them something.” People say all the time that they believe God and they trust God, but do they really? God wants us to trust Him so much that when He gives us a Word, we don’t second guess it. Sorry to be so long winded, but I say all that to say keep trusting God and keep believing God. When you let go and trust God with your whole heart you will begin to see Him move like never before.


 
A hundred thanks to you for this.


----------



## Prudent1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> I understand! Your power isnt in you. Its in HIM and his word. Its OK because we ALL hit rough patches of doubt. Thats when you bring the power of the Word into the places where you're weak.
> 
> The next time you begin to grow anxious, read this scripture aloud:
> 
> *Be anxious for nothing,
> but in everything
> by prayer and supplication,
> with thanksgiving,
> let your requests be made known to God,
> and the peace of God,
> which surpasses all understanding,
> will guard your hearts and minds
> through Christ Jesus.
> (Philippians 4:6-7)*
> 
> Then, after you have the power of the living word equipped (get out that sword!) and its working in the atmosphere, couple that with your personal prayer to God. You can give thanks for your relationship with Him, thank him for the provisions he has already made through the requests, remember others who are less fortunate and direct your energy there instead. But don't beat him over the head with the same prayer. Give him permission to let the holy spirit anoint you with peace at that plans that HE has for you, let your heart be open and true, He hears you (Jeremiah 29:11-13).
> 
> When you do that (couple the word with your speech to God through Christ), you are directly channeling your anxiety (or any other problem) and allowing him to work through it.
> 
> It works. The key is remembering to do it when you face those feelings. This applies to any challenge in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord, let us all be strong in YOU through your son Jesus Christ of Nazareth, bu always residing in fellowship with you constantly, for that is when your power moves through us and defies man made laws that we are used to operating under. Break the power of the enemy and his attacks on our hearts, family, finances, spirit, knowledge, wisdom, and goodness right now in the name of Jesus, and replace those broken areas with strong established fruits of the spirit that are untouchable. Water the good seeds in our life with your grace and uproot and destroy seeds of death that have been planted by us our in our bloodline.  Fill us with a joy and peace that surpasses all understanding, and place a special covering of love and protection over all of your girls (and men) that are waiting at your throne for an answer. We come before you fully with permission to use us according to your purpose, and not our own. Reveal your wonderful, exciting hidden secrets that are made only for us, and create a special bond much more beautiful than any marriage can be. Give us a hope greater than a man - give us a hope in the execution of your Glory.  Holy spirit, we give you permission to move and operate throughout our hearts and minds, guarding against fear and wickedness, and covering us with the helmet of salvation and an understanding of our true freedom and power in Christ Jesus in every single area of our life. Cleanse and preserve our bodies. Lord, where we have used it in ways that were unpleasing to you, we ask your forgiveness and repent specifically for what you know we regret in our hearts. Heal us and give us a desire During this season of our lives,  quickly reveal to us our blessings that are already here - help us to further appreciate our individual purpose and know how to execute our work in THIS season. As we grow, annoint us with wisdom in you be greater than any desire we could ever have in life. In Jesus Christ name, I stand in agreement with the holy spirit and all others in Christ who agree, knowing that where there are two or more gathered in your name, you are right here in the midst of us. Thank you for what you have done, and thank you for the love that you created us for. Ibelieve these words in Jeus name and I will love you always. Amen.
> 
> 
> No worries mon!
> Love ya girls!
> Now I've gotta get back to work. )
> 
> 
> PS:.....
> And regarding tears...remember and claim PS 126:5. - and be filled with happiness now!! What is faith if you have to wait for the results to be happy?



Lovie,
Wow!! I am speechless right now and believe me that's hard to accomplish.  God is so good! I have been blessed by reading everyone's comments but the passage of scripture you have here is something God specifically said to me a while back. I have not been standing on his word but I am totally rejuvenated now. And the prayer you included- awesome just awesome...

Thanks for being obedient and posting here. Shimmie you are so correct. God's spirit is all up in here. God bless you too Shimmie. :Rose:


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Mselle, this is so true.  God says to seek Him and to pray and cease not.
> 
> Also as for the people who didn't support you.   God promised that He has prepared a table for us in the presence of our enemies.  (Psalm 23)
> 
> They laughed at Job,  They laughed at Noah, They laughed at Elijah because he had a 'bald head'.   They laughed at Nehemiah for staying on the Wall.
> 
> AND...... AND.... AND...
> 
> They even laughed at Jesus for staying upon the Cross until 'IT" was Finished!
> 
> But we all know how it all turned out.   For did He not come down in the Sprit when He gave up the Ghost, and descended into hell and walked straight up to the path of satan's throne and snatched 'BACK' the crown that he stole from man.   :hardslap:
> 
> Jesus ALWAYS redeems us.   Even when we look like 'fools' trusting Him, He always redeems us and vindicates us from being shamed.
> 
> Because we 'choose' to 'believe' Him.  Choose to receive Him and Choose to just let all go and just Trust Him.
> 
> Mercy!   Mercy Me!   Mercy!    I'm shouting and crying all at the same time right here.   And you started it, Mrselle.   Yes you did.
> 
> Dear One,  This Faith that we live by; it too is by Faith and the Just live by Faith.  For it is our Faith that pleases God.   It makes Him feel that He matters to us because we have chosen to believe Him and not man.
> 
> Praise God!
> 
> Mrselle, you never fail to bless me with your testimonies and even your 'challenges'.   Because even in your challenges I've learned how you always triumph in Christ Jesus.   You always come through each challenge draped in fragrant delicate Rose Petals.   The thorns you simply brushed them away and kept moving in your Victory.
> 
> I thank God for you.
> 
> Tis More....    Not 'Tis all',  but 'Tis More'.   Just can't tell it all.  That's how blessed we are in Jesus!
> 
> Tis More  :Rose:    Thank you Jesus!   Thank you Lord, thank you.   Ohhhh Praise God.   Praise God, Praise God!   Praise Him.  Praise Him!
> 
> I can't stop praising Him.     My Lord.




Shimmie, as usual you are right on time.  That verse from Psalm 23 is the very verse that I thought about just before our wedding reception began.  My husband and I were sitting at the table with our attendants, I looked at my bridesmaids and they were in awe.  Keep in mind, three of them waited until the night before the wedding to get their dresses altered just in case something happened (they never told me this, but I knew).  

They laughed at Job.  You know my connection to that name.  

Praise Him, Shimmie Praise Him for your time is coming soon.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



BlessedStarlette said:


> I agree! mrselle you are such a blessing. My Lord I read her post and just had to walk away from the computer because exaclty what she wrote is somewhat the same thing I am experiencing. Mine situation look as bleek as it can get. In the natural it looks like there is no chance, but God has a better purpose and plan for me.



I read your post and started crying.  I had to walk away from the computer and go into another room to praise God.  God is doing something in me.  I don't know what it is, but He is working.  For the first time in my life I really want Him to use me and I'm so very glad that you are blessed.  (((((((hugs))))))


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



kooskoos said:


> Praise God...
> 
> Do not apologize for being long-winded!!!! All I wish to do right now is give you a large hug and cry these tears on your shoulder  I can't even express to you how fitting this is. I *just* (like 15 minutes ago) got denied for a job that would have paid me enough money to go and visit my bf, who lives on the other side of the country. Without this job, I didn't know how our relationship would be able to move to the next level. And he was denied a project *last week* in the same city where I live now!!!! God has told me that he's going to bring us together, but all I feel is that we're purposely being kept apart. But I've realized I don't trust God like I claim to. God really hasn't ever failed me, and I felt so let down today when I realized I have no idea what's going to happen to my financial situation, my career path, or my "love life." God is so good, because He knows just who to send and just when to send _her_ (aka YOU).
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed that I can't really even say all that I want to say. You're a huge blessing. Know that today...you've been a HUGE BLESSING!!!!




(((((hugs)))))  Do not fret.  I've been in this situation too and God told me point blank that if He wanted us to be together my husband could move to another continent and He would still make it happen.  I know you are upset about not getting the job, but it wasn't for you and God has something ten times better for you.  The same is true for your boyfriend.  You say you feel like the two of you are purposely being kept apart and that is true.  Look at that word.....purposely.....purpose.  There is a purpose for all of this.  God is preparing you right now.  He needs you all to Himself.  I know its hard, but just rest in this place where He has you.  It will all come together for you.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Goodness this has GROWN! I am so loving these right now. I got sit and take my time reading these. WOW! God is so Good!


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



asuperwoman said:


> Hi ladies! I love threads like this for two reasons: 1) they inspire and 2) they remind me of how good God has been to me.
> 
> My story is a little different. I met my husband my freshman year in college, at a time when marriage was not the least of my worries. I actually met him at a club on the way out, he was at the door waiting on some friends of his. He asked me for my number. It took me a year to start taking him seriously. After that year, things sped up rather quickly. We both always knew God, but you know how some of us say we are Christians but don't resemble them? That's how we were.
> 
> Going back for just a second- before I met my husband, I had gotten out of a bad relationship with an older man who was nothing but a player. He broke my heart into little tiny pieces and after that ordeal, I prayed to God : "Lord, I pray that you send me a faithful man who loves me as much as you." I know that's a simple request, but it is a tall order. When I think about how much God loves me and everything he will do and has done?? That's love.
> 
> Anyways, back to the story. My husband and I participated in pre-martial sex ( a big no-no) and I was pregnant at 21. I wasn't ready to get married, but neither was my husband. My husband at the time did something that I didn't do, he got his life completely together and turned his life back over to the Lord. I remember making fun at the change in him. I graduated from school with no problem, but the rest of my life was in disarray, emotionally I was scarred from previous events that I allowed to take over my existence. I did everything under the sun to my husband. I mean, when i think back on how I treated him at times, I still cry. But, he kept right on loving me. I remember one time I told him to take me off his pedestal because I never asked to be on one. I know--  (stupid!!)
> 
> Fast forward about 5 years and my husband had taken all he could take. He decided he was ready to move on with his life- without me. erplexed I don't know why some of us have to lose it all in order to realize we had it all,but I was one of those people. It took him doing that for me to really break down and say, "Lord, have your way. Have your way in me." I began to live for God and no other reason. I attended the church DH belong to, not because I wanted DH back, but because that's where God told me I needed to be.
> 
> The change in me became evident I guess, and DH came back to me and proposed. He told me, he had never taken me off of that pedestal and he never would. He also told me he was loving me when I didn't know how to love myself. Now that we were two complete individuals - we could be one in marriage. Our daughter is being raised by both of her biological parents... God has truly restored everything to me that Satan tried to rob me of.
> 
> Of course, I said yes!!! We've been married for almost three years now. I love that man.
> 
> _Moral of this story: *God answers prayers, he wants to bless us even when we aren't neccessarily worthy of the blessing. God loves us just because and for no other reason. You don't have to be perfect to be loved and to deserve God's favor. God is the God of second, third, fourth, and fifth chances. He takes your worst and gives you his best. All you have to do is trust him and turn it over to him. *_
> 
> Sorry to go on so long.
> 
> God bless!!!


 

No sorry! Girl you so blessed me with this post! This is why we serve an AWESOME God!


----------



## kooskoos

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> (((((hugs)))))  Do not fret.  I've been in this situation too and God told me point blank that if He wanted us to be together my husband could move to another continent and He would still make it happen.  I know you are upset about not getting the job, but it wasn't for you and God has something ten times better for you.  The same is true for your boyfriend.  You say you feel like the two of you are purposely being kept apart and that is true.  Look at that word.....purposely.....purpose.  There is a purpose for all of this.  God is preparing you right now.  He needs you all to Himself.  I know its hard, but just rest in this place where He has you.  It will all come together for you.



YOU'RE RIGHT, YOU'RE RIGHT, YOU'RE RIGHT! There is a purpose for all of this...thank you so much for what you've said to me today. I'm SPEECHLESS...


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



momi said:


> This is a wonderful thread. I thank God for women of God who are are not afraid to share their feelings about marriage. My husband is always shaking his head at me because I am forever trying to set someone up. Many of the unmarried ladies at my church say that they dont really want to be married. Personally I believe they may have lost faith - this should not be the case. When God proclaimed that He will give us the desires of our hearts (and marriage is in HIS will) the economy, potential shrinking pool of men, nor anything else can get in the way of that!
> 
> I thank God for all of the unmarried women who are standing on God's word walking in faith, and refusing to comprimise while they wait on His promise! I will be truly praying for you all - and the married women as well that we will continue to be women who bring glory to God by the way we love our husbands and serve The Lord.
> 
> I am rambling...


 

No you are not rambling! You blessed me with this post.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> I am grateful to those who have shared their stories.  You women are a blessing!
> I'll share mine and hopefully it can encourage anyone who thinks it's "too late" for God or for a husband. I'll explain but to anyone who wants to read further, I ask that the Holy Spirit help you to understand this testimony, because it is two-fold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===================================================================
> 
> I grew up in the church and of all my mom's four daughters, I was the one everyone most likely expected to be married w/ children right after high school. That was THEIR plan for me, though.. after I graduated I went to college and got buck wild (not too wild).  I told myself I'd never get married and offered anyone who took the risk of taking me out or making me a girlfriend nothing but hell and damnation. I was not to be "pinned down"!
> 
> *Fast forward to three years ago,* I "meet" my husband. I met him when I was just tired of relationships, tired of living any kind of way and just plain tired. I didn't want a man. I didn't want anyone around me, and was just about to give up on men, even God. I had been living with a "conscious" brother and his family ,who also was a self-proclaimed atheist and it got the best of me. I started to question God and it felt horrible..so at the behest of my mother through long phone calls, I started going back to church. She is one of those Prayer Warriors who have been saved most of her life. She gave me instructions on how to get right with God: _Go to church right away, bring with you a bottle of olive oil and have it blessed. Annoint your door and pray and plan to move out... FAST._ At first I didn't want to do that but I was so drained by the Enemy, I needed to do it.
> 
> *When I went to church that day*, God revealed a lot to me. It was a church I randomly picked and I didn't know anyone there but I was familiar with the denomination. I didn't say anything yet the church members felt something during the service that made them start to pray and thank God. I was bit a bit irritated and almost turned around to go home, but I stayed. I knew there was a battle going on and my heart was racing. Sure enough, the pastor said he was compelled to pray for ALL the visitors. It was strange to me, because I'd never been prayed for as a visitor. Still, I obliged and I was the last one at the end of the line. Sure enough, when the pastor laid his hands on me the battle started.
> 
> 
> I was on the floor the entire service. At some point, the leaders even asked me what my name was and I kept telling them my name, confused. It was then I realized I was oppressed and that one of those spirits from the house came to church with me that day and God wasn't having any of that. Fear set in for a moment. Toward the end of the service, they got me up from the floor. They asked me to drink some holy water and I refused. They asked again, I again refused. Then I finally did ...moments later, when I came to... I felt light and refreshed, as if I'd just taken a shower. It was a very powerful experience but I was not truly afraid because I really knew what was going on.
> 
> Service was over, and I was about to leave the church. But realized I still had that brown bag in my hand with the olive oil I'd bought at the store before service. What my mom had told me started to echo in my mind:_ "Have the pastor bless your oil..."_. I shrugged and started to leave the church but stopped and turned back to the pulpit. I quietly walked toward the pastor and asked him if he could bless my oil... he just nodded. He prayed and after he prayed, he stared me in the eyes and told me whoever it is I am living with, I must separate myself from them. Tears rolled down my face and I thanked him and left.
> *This is how I know of Attestation! I had never met or spoken to anyone at that church the entire time I was there. *
> 
> Sure enough, when I got back to the house, I anointed my bedroom door. The next day, the atheist's wife saw that I had put holy oil on my bedroom door).. All hell literally broke loose after that... so I _*had *_to move out, quickly.
> 
> *A month later I meet my DH.*
> 
> I met him at his sister's house one day while getting my car serviced (her husband was my mechanic). He had comes over to visit his sis. We literally stared at each other. And I told him, "Hey... I know you!" and laughed. He was an old high school classmate. Better yet, we grew up on the same street! I always knew him but never interacted with him, even in high school. I always saw him as the shy one, and he thought I talked too much.
> 
> As we talked, we realized that over the years our paths crisscrossed and we "knew" that had we hooked up in high school, we'd have years of marriage and dozens of children..  He really came along just in time...and his real name literally means "Friend of God.
> 
> *Six months later, we married.* We talked marriage from the beginning, so there was no "dating" per se. It was a timely courtship because our pastor was speaking on fornication and sanctification at the time.
> 
> What's ironic is I had gotten saved around age 11 and grew up in church. He never grew up in church and got saved later in life. God used him to draw me back to him... and because of DH, I joined the first church since my old church back home, more than 20 years later.
> 
> My family jokingly calls us Sarah and Abraham. We're both in our early 40s but he has a daughter and I am raising a teen nephew, but we are open to having more children. In James 2:23, God calls Abraham his friend.  It's an irony that keeps me and hubby laughing all the time.
> 
> So if anyone here is just tired and about to give up, I encourage you to _RUN _to God.
> He'll fix everything and deliver to you a husband he's designed just for you. This is how I feel about my hubby.
> 
> Today was his birthday and we hung out all day together. He's a very modest man, but my present to him was a diamond watch he gawked at at the jewelry store when we bought our rings. The store manager knew that and he and I manage to keep the purchase a secret. He not only gave me a great deal on the price (and a discount on the inscription in the back), he gave my hubby a nice birthday card and signed it when I came to pick it up.
> 
> I felt blessed indeed._* Thank you Lord!*_
> 
> 
> Shimmie, it's just a beautiful thing for you to have put up this thread when you did.
> 
> To those who are praying for a hubby... don't give up on God, he knows what he's doing!
> 
> God bless


 

So beautiful, just a beautiful testimony of how God can move.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

By reading these posts. I am so renewed and refreshed. This is the best wedding shower every. All these posts are so beautiful. I am just crying. One day very shortly I am stating this by FAITH! I too will post as well b/c y'all know in my location. I am praying for my future hubby! God is so good!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Great thread.  I know what it means to wait, and wait. . .and wait some more!  I've been very close to giving up, but I can't.  These stories give me hope!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> (((((hugs))))) Do not fret. I've been in this situation too and God told me point blank that if He wanted us to be together my husband could move to another continent and He would still make it happen. I know you are upset about not getting the job, but it wasn't for you and God has something ten times better for you.
> 
> The same is true for your boyfriend. You say you feel like the two of you are purposely being kept apart and that is true.
> 
> Look at that word.....purposely.....purpose. There is a purpose for all of this. God is preparing you right now. He needs you all to Himself. I know its hard, but just rest in this place where He has you. It will all come together for you.


 
Mrselle, you are a 'straight up' Vessel of the Lord.   The Holy Spirit is flowing all through each and every one of your posts, ministering to everyone.  

I can feel your 'heart' in here.   Your spirit is 'full'.  It's overflowing with the love and the power of God, with healing in it's wings.  You're 'full' and it's coming forth so smoothly and so healing and so strong.  Glory!   

I'm just sitting here reading and being blessed by the "Spirit of God" in this place.  

Every woman in this 'place' is just giving of themselves without holding back.  The Holy Spirit has not been 'quenched'; His presence is here among us in this entire forum.   

As Laela has 'annointed' this forum as *"ForHim"...* and it is exactly so, "For Him".


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

:Rose:  *Time for a Shower Treat, Everyone*  :Rose:

*Enjoy!* 

Homemade Lemonade with Fresh Lemons






A Yummie Lemon Dessert​ 


 
'Dainty' Ladies Shower Cakes.... 
You know the ones you eat with your pinkie in the air.  ​ 


 
Here's the Table Setting for our 'Bridal Shower'



 
  WELCOME LADIES   

This is all for each of you

_"God has prepared a Table for us in the Presence of our enemies"_

_Let's Celebrate_
​


----------



## jamaicalovely

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Just wanted to say this was an awesome thread!   I don't spend much time in this forum as much as I should, but I'm glad I was led to this thread this evening.   Your posts were powerful and full of great testimonies.

I don't have a marriage prayer testimony, per se'.   Quite frankly I've given up on praying on things related to marriage lately.   I realize it is lack of faith and I'm ashamed of that.   I did not pray for my husband, but I know someone has interceded on our behalf to bring us together again after college though we broke up in high school.   Also, I know someone is praying for us while we have had thoughts on ending our union quite a few times.   I believe this person's prayer is so strong that God blessed us with a precious gift we are expecting in December when doctors said it would never happen.    Through trials and tribulations, we are still here.    I'm sure it will be revealed soon as to why.   I also believe that our prayer warrior will be revealed too.  

Thank you all for your wonderful testimonies.   Know that you are blessing someone on the other end.  Thank you all for reminding us (single or married) about faith and the power of God's word.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



jamaicalovely said:


> Just wanted to say this was an awesome thread! I don't spend much time in this forum as much as I should, but I'm glad I was led to this thread this evening. Your posts were powerful and full of great testimonies.
> 
> I don't have a marriage prayer testimony, per se'. Quite frankly I've given up on praying on things related to marriage lately. I realize it is lack of faith and I'm ashamed of that. I did not pray for my husband, but I know someone has interceded on our behalf to bring us together again after college though we broke up in high school. Also, I know someone is praying for us while we have had thoughts on ending our union quite a few times. I believe this person's prayer is so strong that God blessed us with a precious gift we are expecting in December when doctors said it would never happen. Through trials and tribulations, we are still here. I'm sure it will be revealed soon as to why. I also believe that our prayer warrior will be revealed too.
> 
> Thank you all for your wonderful testimonies. Know that you are blessing someone on the other end. Thank you all for reminding us (single or married) about faith and the power of God's word.


"Many waters cannot 'quench' love..."  (Song of Solomon)

JamaicaLovely, you and your husband share a bond and a love which is just like God our Father.  No matter the distance, the travel, or signs of any flood, your love can never be 'quenched', put out, extinquished, nor a disipitated vapor... 

It is forever....   Congratulations on your New Baby.  Another life and love, never quenced; no matter what the 'challenge' life may bring.  

Forever Love, Forever the two of you plus your baby soon to come.  Blessings to you, In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, the table, drinks, flowers and dessert are beautiful.  I just feel like we are all gathered together in spirit.  

Highlyfavored, you should pick up a copy of "The Power of a Praying Wife." I say a heartfelt prayer each night for my husband to be.  I ask the Holy Spirit to lead me and I pray whichever prayer I open up to.

Jamaicalovely, congrats!!! congrats!!! congrats!!!


----------



## CinnaMocha

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This thread came at just the right time, Lord knows I needed a word relating to this...thanks a million...


----------



## aribell

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

A little story about God's faithfulness.  Earlier this week, I was picking up my younger brother (who is still a kid) and his friends from camp.  But I was running a little behind.  I got there maybe 10 minutes late, then the camp staff took another 10 to get the kids.  

When they got to the car, my brother had the most terrible scowl on his face, aimed directly at me!  He exclaimed, "Where were you?  We thought you had forgotten about us!"  In my mind I was like, "I can't believe this kid.  Ten minutes!"  But I only asked him, "When have I _ever_ forgotten about you?"  He couldn't give an answer.  All he could say was, "Well...it took you a really long time."

As soon as I challenged my brother's thought that I had forgotten about him, I knew that the Lord has the same exchange with me.  We can get discouraged so easily (and then cop an attitude) when He doesn't act right when we expect Him to, begin to assume that all is lost.  But all is never lost, because _when has he ever forgotten about you?_  He hasn't!  What need have you ever genuinely had that He did not meet?  We could fill a whole other thread with stories of God's faithfulness in other areas.  Surely if He is concerned with providing us jobs, transportation, mending our families, He is completely mindful of providing a spouse.

The Lord is faithful.


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

*Ladies this thread is truly truly amazing and what gets me is marriage has now been one of my main thoughts these past few weeks as something in my present and near future whereas before it was something I wanted in my future sometime. So it is such a blessing to me to have this thread at this crucial point in my life. Thank you Jesus *


----------



## kweenameena

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Lady Kweena, you have a blessing to share too....   Share whatever God places upon your heart.  And thanks pretty lady...


Awww Shim, I have nothing to share. I want this thread to stay positive. 
I'm going thru a divorce right now so this is really encouraging me for my next marriage. This thread gives me hope that I'll be blessed with a man who'll share the work with me and love me unconditionally. This thread is beautiful and still has me boo-hooing even though I've read it more than once!


----------



## Lovie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Highly Favored8 said:


> By reading these posts. I am so renewed and refreshed. This is the best wedding shower every. All these posts are so beautiful. I am just crying. One day very shortly I am stating this by FAITH! I too will post as well b/c y'all know in my location. I am praying for my future hubby! God is so good!




I stand in agreement with you. AND while we're at it I'm going to agree with you on him coming correct with the ring bling you have in your Avatar! Love it!!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



kweenameena said:


> Awww Shim, I have nothing to share. I want this thread to stay positive.
> I'm going thru a divorce right now so this is really encouraging me for my next marriage. This thread gives me hope that I'll be blessed with a man who'll share the work with me and love me unconditionally. This thread is beautiful and still has me boo-hooing even though I've read it more than once!


 
   What a beautiful heart you have.  I praise God for your new life,  to be happily married and not far off.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



nicola.kirwan said:


> A little story about God's faithfulness. Earlier this week, I was picking up my younger brother (who is still a kid) and his friends from camp. But I was running a little behind. I got there maybe 10 minutes late, then the camp staff took another 10 to get the kids.
> 
> When they got to the car, my brother had the most terrible scowl on his face, aimed directly at me! He exclaimed, "Where were you? We thought you had forgotten about us!" In my mind I was like, "I can't believe this kid. Ten minutes!" But I only asked him, "When have I _ever_ forgotten about you?" He couldn't give an answer. All he could say was, "Well...it took you a really long time."
> 
> As soon as I challenged my brother's thought that I had forgotten about him, I knew that the Lord has the same exchange with me. We can get discouraged so easily (and then cop an attitude) when He doesn't act right when we expect Him to, begin to assume that all is lost. But all is never lost, because _when has he ever forgotten about you?_ He hasn't! What need have you ever genuinely had that He did not meet? We could fill a whole other thread with stories of God's faithfulness in other areas. Surely if He is concerned with providing us jobs, transportation, mending our families, He is completely mindful of providing a spouse.
> 
> The Lord is faithful.


Beautiful and so on time.  

_"Delay is not Denial..."_  

The _'Perfect'_ Wedding Cake, takes a little while to Bake.... then Decorate",  just the way you and God ordered.


----------



## goldielocs

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> goldielocs,
> 
> I'm taking my time to read each wife's post..
> 
> I love how you tell your testimony..very engaging (and humorous at times )
> 
> Also, I cannot help but notice a few common themes in your testimony and mine... God really does fix things in our lives, and it's not until we look back that we see what he's been doing all along....
> 
> To God be the Glory!!
> 
> Blessings to you and your dear hubby.


 

I noticed the same thing.  I told my DH about this thread and how I was talking about him.  That man was blushing for the next hour. You should have seen him.  

Take care and be blessed.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

wow! Nicola... thanks for listening to the Holy Spirit and posting this!!! 

Your practical example is truly a testament to God's faithfulness toward us. Sometimes I've been like your little brother with God and have asked what's taking him so long but I know better and have faith in him.  In God's eyes I was born yesterday and no nothing... so why even ask him why, like Job did?

Girl, you just made my day with this. God bless you!!! 





nicola.kirwan said:


> A little story about God's faithfulness.  Earlier this week, I was picking up my younger brother (who is still a kid) and his friends from camp.  But I was running a little behind.  I got there maybe 10 minutes late, then the camp staff took another 10 to get the kids.
> 
> When they got to the car, my brother had the most terrible scowl on his face, aimed directly at me!  He exclaimed, "Where were you?  We thought you had forgotten about us!"  In my mind I was like, "I can't believe this kid.  Ten minutes!"  But I only asked him, "When have I _ever_ forgotten about you?"  He couldn't give an answer.  All he could say was, "Well...it took you a really long time."
> 
> As soon as I challenged my brother's thought that I had forgotten about him, I knew that the Lord has the same exchange with me.  We can get discouraged so easily (and then cop an attitude) when He doesn't act right when we expect Him to, begin to assume that all is lost.  But all is never lost, because _when has he ever forgotten about you?_  He hasn't!  What need have you ever genuinely had that He did not meet?  We could fill a whole other thread with stories of God's faithfulness in other areas.  Surely if He is concerned with providing us jobs, transportation, mending our families, He is completely mindful of providing a spouse.
> 
> The Lord is faithful.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> I stand in agreement with you. AND while we're at it I'm going to agree with you on him coming correct with the ring bling you have in your Avatar! Love it!!


 

Thank you again. 


In Jesus name! Amen!


----------



## p31woman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, 

This thread is beautiful!  

DH and I just got married on August 2nd...Here is our story....

DH and I have been friends since 1998 (middle school) He is the cousin of one of my Best Friends. When I met my best friend, he would always tell me…”Man, p31woman, you have got to meet my cousin, he is this and he is that.” Now my friend wasn’t trying to set me up with my now DH, but I guess he knew that we all would have fun together. 

A few months before I was introduced to DH, my Best Friend invited me to start going to his church with him and his folks every Sunday. I liked it so much that I started going on Monday nights as well. (Youth Meetings were held Monday Nights) My Mom was REALLY cool about this. She knew I didn’t like the church we were attending at the time and I wanted so bad to be active in a church, that she let me go and was ok with me even joining that Church. I was soo happy to be active in a Youth Ministry and have a good close relationship to my Pastor. (Mind you I was in 8th grade. Most kids go to church with their folks till God knows when. I guess my Mom could see my excitement about God and church build that she was just grateful I was happy.)

Now you may wonder what this has to do with the story. Well, DH's Grandfather was the Pastor of that church. Mt. Olive Baptist Church was where DH and I met for the very first time. As soon as I met him, I thought he was cute, but I don’t recall any feelings being there. From that point on, the 3 amigos were in business and we had A TON of fun. 

Fast Forward to 2003. I graduated High School and was preparing to start College. It was during this time that I think DH and I got much closer. My best friend chose to go to a college about 3 hours from home. I decide to stay in the city and go to one of the Universities about 45 minutes from home. DH had graduated before us and began working with his Father, in the family business. DH and I got to cultivate our friendship more and more during this time because I stayed local so we spent more and more time hanging out, just the two of us. 

In early 2004, I had broken up with my then boyfriend and DH was right there for me listening to me boo hoo and all that 1st heartbreak nonsense. During that time, he was actually trying to reconnect with an old gf and I tried to help him get her back. It is so ironic because there we were putting all our energy into other people who were not meant for us, and little did we know, the one God had for us was staring us in the face. But regardless, nothing more than friendship surfaced in our relationship. 

It wasn’t until late 2004 & early 2005 that we began to feel something tug at our heart strings. I say we, because we started catching feelings at what seems like the exact same time. I had grown tired of the undercover flirting. We both could feel that there was something between us. I mean I have NEVER felt something that strong before. Both of us were too scared to say anything and I was concerned about our friendship. Nevertheless, I sent him a text one night after we had come back from the movies that said… 

"I like you. It’s ok if you don’t feel the same I just had to get that off of my chest.”
To which he replied,

“I was waiting on you to say something!”

You will not believe the feeling of relief I felt when he confirmed my belief. 
After that we began dating.  I still remember the day DH told me he loved me. It was so cute I still remember it word for word to this day… 


Him: Do you love me?
Me: (scared) Please don’t do this!
Him: Do you love me?
Me: Do you love me?
Him: I asked you first
Me: (playing, not trying to show my true emotions) yeah, I love you like that Brotherly……..Agape…….Christian type love
Him: oh ok
Me: Do you love me?
Him: Yes
Me: (Hyperventilating) What kind of love is it?
Him: Its real serious
*2 minutes of silence pass by*
Me: Martavis, I love you
Him: I love you too
(Mind you we were 20 & 22…not 5 and 7 like we sounded)
Now comes the testimony to God’s faithfulness:

In October of 2005, DH and I stopped dating, and yeah it was kind of on bad terms. He had a lot going on in his life and I kinda felt like he needed to handle what he had going on. Even before things got troublesome, DH would always say…”You know what is meant to be will be. If God has something for us, He is going to make a way, even if its not when or how we want or wish for the way to be made.” Because of all the things going on, we stopped talking, stopped calling….stopped everything. This was the hardest time of my life. Not only did I gfeel like I had lost a very dear friend, I lost a love as well. I cried everyday, all day for a long time and even when the tears became less frequent, my heart still ached. I just knew my now DH was supposed to be my Husband and I knew we were meant to be but from the looks of the situation, I began to think he wasn’t to be mine…but THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!

In July of 2006, I got an 8 message text from DH expressing his still strong love for me, how he missed me and was sorry for everything that happened between us. What is funny is that I had everything planned out that I would say to him if we ever talked again and none of it was ladylike. But when we actually talked there was no anger. Only forgiveness and still very real love. (I attribute that to God and our foundation of true friendship) We talked about 2 times a month after that on the phone until Nov of 2006 when He asked to take me out. I did allow the meeting and well…lets just say we have been together ever since.

I know God had His mighty hand in our relationship. I honestly believe that DH & I had to go through somethings apart from each other in order to prepare us for what God had in store for us. I believe now, that we are more solid and in love than in the beginning. 

My pastor once said…sometimes God has to take you through some lessons before He gives you the very thing you ask for. If He were to give it to you before you learned the lesson, you may not be able to hold on to His blessing. 

Well, DH and I have been holding on to this blessing and never looked back, all the while thankful for our friendship, our relationship, and more importantly our God. It is so funny to us because my Mother LOVES him and I remember many days while we were just friends that my mother would tell me..”That’s such a niiiiccce young man, why aren't ya'll dating” and ironically, DH said his Father would always ask him why we were not dating as well. 

We are now Husband and Wife and it feels great!

Hold on ladies, God has a plan, just be patient...it's worth the wait!!!!

I speak from experience of knowing the yearning and sometimes pain and frustration of wanting to have the one God had for me already!! 

He is coming!


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



p31woman said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> This thread is beautiful!
> 
> DH and I just got married on August 2nd...Here is our story....
> 
> DH and I have been friends since 1998 (middle school) He is the cousin of one of my Best Friends. When I met my best friend, he would always tell me…”Man, p31woman, you have got to meet my cousin, he is this and he is that.” Now my friend wasn’t trying to set me up with my now DH, but I guess he knew that we all would have fun together.
> 
> A few months before I was introduced to DH, my Best Friend invited me to start going to his church with him and his folks every Sunday. I liked it so much that I started going on Monday nights as well. (Youth Meetings were held Monday Nights) My Mom was REALLY cool about this. She knew I didn’t like the church we were attending at the time and I wanted so bad to be active in a church, that she let me go and was ok with me even joining that Church. I was soo happy to be active in a Youth Ministry and have a good close relationship to my Pastor. (Mind you I was in 8th grade. Most kids go to church with their folks till God knows when. I guess my Mom could see my excitement about God and church build that she was just grateful I was happy.)
> 
> Now you may wonder what this has to do with the story. Well, DH's Grandfather was the Pastor of that church. Mt. Olive Baptist Church was where DH and I met for the very first time. As soon as I met him, I thought he was cute, but I don’t recall any feelings being there. From that point on, the 3 amigos were in business and we had A TON of fun.
> 
> Fast Forward to 2003. I graduated High School and was preparing to start College. It was during this time that I think DH and I got much closer. My best friend chose to go to a college about 3 hours from home. I decide to stay in the city and go to one of the Universities about 45 minutes from home. DH had graduated before us and began working with his Father, in the family business. DH and I got to cultivate our friendship more and more during this time because I stayed local so we spent more and more time hanging out, just the two of us.
> 
> In early 2004, I had broken up with my then boyfriend and DH was right there for me listening to me boo hoo and all that 1st heartbreak nonsense. During that time, he was actually trying to reconnect with an old gf and I tried to help him get her back. It is so ironic because there we were putting all our energy into other people who were not meant for us, and little did we know, the one God had for us was staring us in the face. But regardless, nothing more than friendship surfaced in our relationship.
> 
> It wasn’t until late 2004 & early 2005 that we began to feel something tug at our heart strings. I say we, because we started catching feelings at what seems like the exact same time. I had grown tired of the undercover flirting. We both could feel that there was something between us. I mean I have NEVER felt something that strong before. Both of us were too scared to say anything and I was concerned about our friendship. Nevertheless, I sent him a text one night after we had come back from the movies that said…
> 
> "I like you. It’s ok if you don’t feel the same I just had to get that off of my chest.”
> To which he replied,
> 
> “I was waiting on you to say something!”
> 
> You will not believe the feeling of relief I felt when he confirmed my belief.
> After that we began dating.  I still remember the day DH told me he loved me. It was so cute I still remember it word for word to this day…
> 
> 
> Him: Do you love me?
> Me: (scared) Please don’t do this!
> Him: Do you love me?
> Me: Do you love me?
> Him: I asked you first
> Me: (playing, not trying to show my true emotions) yeah, I love you like that Brotherly……..Agape…….Christian type love
> Him: oh ok
> Me: Do you love me?
> Him: Yes
> Me: (Hyperventilating) What kind of love is it?
> Him: Its real serious
> *2 minutes of silence pass by*
> Me: Martavis, I love you
> Him: I love you too
> (Mind you we were 20 & 22…not 5 and 7 like we sounded)
> Now comes the testimony to God’s faithfulness:
> 
> In October of 2005, DH and I stopped dating, and yeah it was kind of on bad terms. He had a lot going on in his life and I kinda felt like he needed to handle what he had going on. Even before things got troublesome, DH would always say…”You know what is meant to be will be. If God has something for us, He is going to make a way, even if its not when or how we want or wish for the way to be made.” Because of all the things going on, we stopped talking, stopped calling….stopped everything. This was the hardest time of my life. Not only did I gfeel like I had lost a very dear friend, I lost a love as well. I cried everyday, all day for a long time and even when the tears became less frequent, my heart still ached. I just knew my now DH was supposed to be my Husband and I knew we were meant to be but from the looks of the situation, I began to think he wasn’t to be mine…but THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!
> 
> In July of 2006, I got an 8 message text from DH expressing his still strong love for me, how he missed me and was sorry for everything that happened between us. What is funny is that I had everything planned out that I would say to him if we ever talked again and none of it was ladylike. But when we actually talked there was no anger. Only forgiveness and still very real love. (I attribute that to God and our foundation of true friendship) We talked about 2 times a month after that on the phone until Nov of 2006 when He asked to take me out. I did allow the meeting and well…lets just say we have been together ever since.
> 
> I know God had His mighty hand in our relationship. I honestly believe that DH & I had to go through somethings apart from each other in order to prepare us for what God had in store for us. I believe now, that we are more solid and in love than in the beginning.
> 
> My pastor once said…sometimes God has to take you through some lessons before He gives you the very thing you ask for. If He were to give it to you before you learned the lesson, you may not be able to hold on to His blessing.
> 
> Well, DH and I have been holding on to this blessing and never looked back, all the while thankful for our friendship, our relationship, and more importantly our God. It is so funny to us because my Mother LOVES him and I remember many days while we were just friends that my mother would tell me..”That’s such a niiiiccce young man, why aren't ya'll dating” and ironically, DH said his Father would always ask him why we were not dating as well.
> 
> We are now Husband and Wife and it feels great!
> 
> Hold on ladies, God has a plan, just be patient...it's worth the wait!!!!
> 
> I speak from experience of knowing the yearning and sometimes pain and frustration of wanting to have the one God had for me already!!
> 
> He is coming!



That is an awesome testimony.  I love the fact that the two of you were such good friends before the relationship moved any further.  Congratulations on your wedding!!


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

p31woman, wow!!! wow to all of the testimonies here.  Sometimes I think that a period of separation or the fact that they aren't doing right means that it's not of God.  

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful testimony.  
Ladies, I have been crying with each of these stories.  They're all so beautiful and show God's faithfulness.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



p31woman said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> This thread is beautiful!
> 
> DH and I just got married on August 2nd...Here is our story....
> 
> DH and I have been friends since 1998 (middle school) He is the cousin of one of my Best Friends. When I met my best friend, he would always tell me…”Man, p31woman, you have got to meet my cousin, he is this and he is that.” Now my friend wasn’t trying to set me up with my now DH, but I guess he knew that we all would have fun together.
> 
> A few months before I was introduced to DH, my Best Friend invited me to start going to his church with him and his folks every Sunday. I liked it so much that I started going on Monday nights as well. (Youth Meetings were held Monday Nights) My Mom was REALLY cool about this. She knew I didn’t like the church we were attending at the time and I wanted so bad to be active in a church, that she let me go and was ok with me even joining that Church. I was soo happy to be active in a Youth Ministry and have a good close relationship to my Pastor. (Mind you I was in 8th grade. Most kids go to church with their folks till God knows when. I guess my Mom could see my excitement about God and church build that she was just grateful I was happy.)
> 
> Now you may wonder what this has to do with the story. Well, DH's Grandfather was the Pastor of that church. Mt. Olive Baptist Church was where DH and I met for the very first time. As soon as I met him, I thought he was cute, but I don’t recall any feelings being there. From that point on, the 3 amigos were in business and we had A TON of fun.
> 
> Fast Forward to 2003. I graduated High School and was preparing to start College. It was during this time that I think DH and I got much closer. My best friend chose to go to a college about 3 hours from home. I decide to stay in the city and go to one of the Universities about 45 minutes from home. DH had graduated before us and began working with his Father, in the family business. DH and I got to cultivate our friendship more and more during this time because I stayed local so we spent more and more time hanging out, just the two of us.
> 
> In early 2004, I had broken up with my then boyfriend and DH was right there for me listening to me boo hoo and all that 1st heartbreak nonsense. During that time, he was actually trying to reconnect with an old gf and I tried to help him get her back. It is so ironic because there we were putting all our energy into other people who were not meant for us, and little did we know, the one God had for us was staring us in the face. But regardless, nothing more than friendship surfaced in our relationship.
> 
> It wasn’t until late 2004 & early 2005 that we began to feel something tug at our heart strings. I say we, because we started catching feelings at what seems like the exact same time. I had grown tired of the undercover flirting. We both could feel that there was something between us. I mean I have NEVER felt something that strong before. Both of us were too scared to say anything and I was concerned about our friendship. Nevertheless, I sent him a text one night after we had come back from the movies that said…
> 
> "I like you. It’s ok if you don’t feel the same I just had to get that off of my chest.”
> To which he replied,
> 
> “I was waiting on you to say something!”
> 
> You will not believe the feeling of relief I felt when he confirmed my belief.
> After that we began dating. I still remember the day DH told me he loved me. It was so cute I still remember it word for word to this day…
> 
> 
> Him: Do you love me?
> Me: (scared) Please don’t do this!
> Him: Do you love me?
> Me: Do you love me?
> Him: I asked you first
> Me: (playing, not trying to show my true emotions) yeah, I love you like that Brotherly……..Agape…….Christian type love
> Him: oh ok
> Me: Do you love me?
> Him: Yes
> Me: (Hyperventilating) What kind of love is it?
> Him: Its real serious
> *2 minutes of silence pass by*
> Me: Martavis, I love you
> Him: I love you too
> (Mind you we were 20 & 22…not 5 and 7 like we sounded)
> Now comes the testimony to God’s faithfulness:
> 
> In October of 2005, DH and I stopped dating, and yeah it was kind of on bad terms. He had a lot going on in his life and I kinda felt like he needed to handle what he had going on. Even before things got troublesome, DH would always say…”You know what is meant to be will be. If God has something for us, He is going to make a way, even if its not when or how we want or wish for the way to be made.” Because of all the things going on, we stopped talking, stopped calling….stopped everything. This was the hardest time of my life. Not only did I gfeel like I had lost a very dear friend, I lost a love as well. I cried everyday, all day for a long time and even when the tears became less frequent, my heart still ached. I just knew my now DH was supposed to be my Husband and I knew we were meant to be but from the looks of the situation, I began to think he wasn’t to be mine…but THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!
> 
> In July of 2006, I got an 8 message text from DH expressing his still strong love for me, how he missed me and was sorry for everything that happened between us. What is funny is that I had everything planned out that I would say to him if we ever talked again and none of it was ladylike. But when we actually talked there was no anger. Only forgiveness and still very real love. (I attribute that to God and our foundation of true friendship) We talked about 2 times a month after that on the phone until Nov of 2006 when He asked to take me out. I did allow the meeting and well…lets just say we have been together ever since.
> 
> I know God had His mighty hand in our relationship. I honestly believe that DH & I had to go through somethings apart from each other in order to prepare us for what God had in store for us. I believe now, that we are more solid and in love than in the beginning.
> 
> My pastor once said…sometimes God has to take you through some lessons before He gives you the very thing you ask for. If He were to give it to you before you learned the lesson, you may not be able to hold on to His blessing.
> 
> Well, DH and I have been holding on to this blessing and never looked back, all the while thankful for our friendship, our relationship, and more importantly our God. It is so funny to us because my Mother LOVES him and I remember many days while we were just friends that my mother would tell me..”That’s such a niiiiccce young man, why aren't ya'll dating” and ironically, DH said his Father would always ask him why we were not dating as well.
> 
> We are now Husband and Wife and it feels great!
> 
> Hold on ladies, God has a plan, just be patient...it's worth the wait!!!!
> 
> I speak from experience of knowing the yearning and sometimes pain and frustration of wanting to have the one God had for me already!!
> 
> He is coming!


 
My God!   The tears just 'broke'.   I am so happy for you and your husband.    I love the way your relationship was developed.   You literally had a 'Cornerstone',  Jesus as your foundation which kept the two of you sealed together as one,  throughout your journey to your Marriage. 

Your husband treasures you.   And you know what?  He will never measure you towards any other., for no other will ever 'measure up' to who and what you are to him.   

Each day you fulfill what he has desired in his life.  You've taken Proverbs 31 into Proverbs, everlasting.   God bless you both, for always. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## pearlygurl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This thread has me   I used to pray for my future husband on a regular basis but I got discouraged and stopped. I had no prospects at the time and I started to believe that I was wasting my time. And at the time it seemed like people all around me were getting married left and right. After reading this thread, I've decided to start praying for my future husband again. I'm trusting that God will bring the man He designed especially for me into my life.


----------



## delitefulmane

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> :Rose:  *Time for a Shower Treat, Everyone*  :Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> WELCOME LADIES
> 
> This is all for each of you
> 
> _"God has prepared a Table for us in the Presence of our enemies"_
> 
> _Let's Celebrate_
> ​



Thanx Shimmie!!  The first thing that can to my mind when I saw all of this was "OOOOOOOOOO""! LOL 


I want to also say that I have been truly blessed by ALL of your testimonies ladies!!

 As a virgin at 21, it is hard to imagine what marriage will be like because it seems like the guys my age do not uphold it is sacred. Seems like they can't see the forest for the trees. I have even wondered is it worth waiting? Will I regret waiting? But God is answered my questions with some of the stories in here!! Praise the Lord. 

This thread has encouraged me in so many ways. It just goes to show how God uses different people to show us just how omnipotent he is. 

KEEP THEM COMING!! I AM TAKING NOTES!   ​


----------



## p31woman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



delitefulmane said:


> Thanx Shimmie!!  The first thing that can to my mind when I saw all of this was "OOOOOOOOOO""! LOL
> 
> 
> I want to also say that I have been truly blessed by ALL of your testimonies ladies!!
> 
> As a virgin at 21, it is hard to imagine what marriage will be like because it seems like the guys my age do not uphold it is sacred. Seems like they can't see the forest for the trees. I have even wondered is it worth waiting? Will I regret waiting? But God is answered my questions with some of the stories in here!! Praise the Lord.
> 
> This thread has encouraged me in so many ways. It just goes to show how God uses different people to show us just how omnipotent he is.
> 
> KEEP THEM COMING!! I AM TAKING NOTES!


 
I read your post and I had to let you know that..

THERE ARE MEN THAT STILL VALUE A WOMAN'S VIRGINITY!

I KNOW A GOOD NUMBER OF THEM...in Atlanta...lol  I hear them complain all the time that they can't find women who value themselves and honor themselves by their actions, style of dress etc.  Just be patient and continue to focus on God and yourself.  Keep being that treasured thing because trust me, my guy friends are out there looking for someone just like YOU!


----------



## PaleoChick

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This thread has really been touching to read. I had given up complete hope of being married at all. I thought I was being teased. Why would I have this desire, this thought and no one who I thought would want me? My SO is so cold and distant. He claims he can't talk to me about deep personal things. I have tried to be there for him. I have tried to be open. I have been completely naked (in a figurative sense) and nothing. It hurts so bad, and the stress has shut my periods down. I needed to read this, to have hope that there is someone out there for me. I don't think I am with him now, but I don't know what to do. I don't feel I can stay just to hang out to see if he will ask me. A part of it is my own pride. "Why should the next chick benefit from all my hard work?" that kind of thing. I just think I have to let go and let God, but I am so scared...I just ask for some prayer. I appreciate all the tales, and I hope to read more. Thank you.


----------



## kweenameena

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



SunkistDiva said:


> This thread has really been touching to read. I had given up complete hope of being married at all. I thought I was being teased. Why would I have this desire, this thought and no one who I thought would want me? My SO is so cold and distant. He claims he can't talk to me about deep personal things. I have tried to be there for him. I have tried to be open. I have been completely naked (in a figurative sense) and nothing. It hurts so bad, and the stress has shut my periods down. I needed to read this, to have hope that there is someone out there for me. I don't think I am with him now, but I don't know what to do. I don't feel I can stay just to hang out to see if he will ask me. A part of it is my own pride. *"Why should the next chick benefit from all my hard work?" *that kind of thing. I just think I have to let go and let God, but I am so scared...I just ask for some prayer. I appreciate all the tales, and I hope to read more. Thank you.


Why should your future DH have to wait because your current SO is in his place?
I sometimes feel that way about my current DH but then I remember that I'm blocking my blessing of my new DH....the one that God had for me all along! The one that will actually want to be here. The one who is looking for me!!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hey Shimmie! Hey Ladies!

My story is very long, but I'll come and share it eventually even if its just a condensed version.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

That is a beeeauuuuutiful cake!!! :wow:




Shimmie said:


> Beautiful and so on time.
> 
> _"Delay is not Denial..."_
> 
> The _'Perfect'_ Wedding Cake, takes a little while to Bake.... then Decorate",  just the way you and God ordered.


----------



## kooskoos

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



nicola.kirwan said:


> A little story about God's faithfulness. Earlier this week, I was picking up my younger brother (who is still a kid) and his friends from camp. But I was running a little behind. I got there maybe 10 minutes late, then the camp staff took another 10 to get the kids.
> 
> When they got to the car, my brother had the most terrible scowl on his face, aimed directly at me! He exclaimed, "Where were you? We thought you had forgotten about us!" In my mind I was like, "I can't believe this kid. Ten minutes!" But I only asked him, "When have I _ever_ forgotten about you?" He couldn't give an answer. All he could say was, "Well...it took you a really long time."
> 
> As soon as I challenged my brother's thought that I had forgotten about him, I knew that the Lord has the same exchange with me. We can get discouraged so easily (and then cop an attitude) when He doesn't act right when we expect Him to, begin to assume that all is lost. But all is never lost, because _when has he ever forgotten about you?_ He hasn't! What need have you ever genuinely had that He did not meet? We could fill a whole other thread with stories of God's faithfulness in other areas. Surely if He is concerned with providing us jobs, transportation, mending our families, He is completely mindful of providing a spouse.
> 
> The Lord is faithful.


 
This was right on TIME!!!


----------



## kooskoos

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



p31woman said:


> Now comes the testimony to God’s faithfulness:
> 
> In October of 2005, DH and I stopped dating, and yeah it was kind of on bad terms. He had a lot going on in his life and I kinda felt like he needed to handle what he had going on. Even before things got troublesome, DH would always say…”You know what is meant to be will be. If God has something for us, He is going to make a way, even if its not when or how we want or wish for the way to be made.” Because of all the things going on, we stopped talking, stopped calling….stopped everything. This was the hardest time of my life. Not only did I gfeel like I had lost a very dear friend, I lost a love as well. I cried everyday, all day for a long time and even when the tears became less frequent, my heart still ached. I just knew my now DH was supposed to be my Husband and I knew we were meant to be but *from the looks of the situation, I began to think he wasn’t to be mine…but THE DEVIL IS A LIAR!!!!*
> 
> In July of 2006, I got an 8 message text from DH expressing his still strong love for me, how he missed me and was sorry for everything that happened between us. What is funny is that I had everything planned out that I would say to him if we ever talked again and none of it was ladylike. *But when we actually talked there was no anger. Only forgiveness and still very real love.* (I attribute that to God and our foundation of true friendship) We talked about 2 times a month after that on the phone until Nov of 2006 when He asked to take me out. I did allow the meeting and well…lets just say we have been together ever since.
> 
> *I know God had His mighty hand in our relationship. I honestly believe that DH & I had to go through somethings apart from each other in order to prepare us for what God had in store for us. I believe now, that we are more solid and in love than in the beginning. *
> 
> *My pastor once said…sometimes God has to take you through some lessons before He gives you the very thing you ask for. If He were to give it to you before you learned the lesson, you may not be able to hold on to His blessing. *
> 
> Well, DH and I have been holding on to this blessing and never looked back, all the while thankful for our friendship, our relationship, and more importantly our God. It is so funny to us because my Mother LOVES him and I remember many days while we were just friends that my mother would tell me..”That’s such a niiiiccce young man, why aren't ya'll dating” and ironically, DH said his Father would always ask him why we were not dating as well.
> 
> We are now Husband and Wife and it feels great!
> 
> *Hold on ladies, God has a plan, just be patient...it's worth the wait!!!!*
> 
> I speak from experience of knowing the yearning and sometimes pain and frustration of wanting to have the one God had for me already!!
> 
> He is coming!


 
Thank you sooooooo much for your testimony!!!! I feel you ladies have each lived a little piece of my life . Thank you for giving me increasing my faith p31woman--that's truly what you are!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> That is a beeeauuuuutiful cake!!! :wow:


 
Isn't it beautiful?  Elegant?  I couldn't stop looking at it.  It's too beautiful to cut; let alone eat.     I guess I'll have to have an 'ugly' cake for my guests and this one will be encased in a glass display.    

I'm going to re-create this cake with square gift boxes covered with silk, satin, lace and pearls.   I make Bridal bouquets, so I can use this cake as a display.   I have some silver 'rosettes' in my supply bins which will be perfect for this.  

I love Weddings and Decorations.


----------



## phynestone

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is a very beautiful thread. I've kind of turned off the light in this part of my life, but I guess I can keep a nightlight on (smile).


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I feel so ready...ready to love, to be loved, ready to take care of my husband, ready to help, ready to give.  

Some day I will share my story.  For now, I'd lilke to share this.  I'm 30 something and my mom, whom I love dearly, never, ever mentions anything about me getting married, dating, etc.  She never even inquires if I met a man or had a date.  I live in L.A. alone, so you'd think mom would be a little interested, right. Lol!!

Anyway, just recently mom and I were on the phone talking. She said, "I was having breakfast with your nephew this morning and I saw your husband." She changed the subject and kept talking.  I said, "wait, back up.  You met who? what? You saw one of my friends?"  She said, "No, God let me see your husband today."

Now, I almost fell off the chair because mom never mentions anything about me having a man.  She's over protective and I love her dearly, but... 

She goes on to say, "I was sitting there with your nephew and suddenly it was like I caught a glimpse in the spirit.  You brought your husband home.  I was staring him down, trying to see your body language, but you told me you loved him and I knew he was your husband."  She said God gave her a vision of this. 

Mom said that he wasn't even intimidated by her questions and that I was very happy. 

Again, I almost fell out of the chair.  Of course moms tried to brush past the subject and I told her that I needed her to patiently give me details.  I praised God because this made me feel like I'm closer than I've ever been.  God has really done some work on me.  I see the changes.  I feel like a wife.  He's working on me.  I know I'll never be a finished project while I live on this earth, but I feel like something's happening.  

Of course I had to ask mom what he looked like.  She gave me a few details.  She knows I adore Ray Allen (Boston Celtics).  So, she goes on to say that my husband is alot more attractive than Ray.  Awww!!

Ladies, there is/was someone in my life.  The situation looks sooo dim.  Only God could resurrect it.  I cut all ties.  Tired of the in between, etc.  Whoever God has and chooses for me is the one that I want. 

Okay, wanted to share. Back to the wives!!


----------



## Renewed1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



SunkistDiva said:


> A part of it is my own pride. "Why should the next chick benefit from all my hard work?" that kind of thing. I just think I have to let go and let God, but I am so scared...


 
Sunkist I've been there in my last relationship.  I KNEW that he wasn't the one but I didn't let him go because "of all of my hard work".  The end results was *10 years* of heartache, I compromised my body, mind and soul.  Just to keep a relationship that wasn't meant to be.  

After we broke up it took me about 4 years to completely heal, because I GAVE so much of myself in the relationship.  

It's not worth it.  Pray and ask God if this relationship is not within HIS will to remove your feelings for him quickly and remove him from your life quickly. 

Once I said that prayer, we broke up and I never looked back.


----------



## Renewed1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, thank you for this thread.  I feel renewed and refresh.  I feel that God is preparing me for my husband.  I'm not quite finish yet, but I feel before the summer next year I will be.  

But I prayed a specific prayer to God that all old relationships will not resurrect.  I only had two, in my life so no big deal.  I know they won't. 

I have been praying for my future husband as well.  Lately I've been praying this prayer ALOT.  At first I had no idea why, but I'm leaving it all in God's hands.  Although the guy in my little picture up there would be ideal..  hehehhe

This is a prayer that Prettyfaceabnd (I think that's right) posted:

[pray]"Lord God, your Word declares that if I delight myself in you—if I enjoy and seek your pleasure above mine—you'll give me the desires of my heart (Psalm 37:4). Desiring a husband is neither evil nor selfish because marriage is honorable (Hebrews 13:4). At the beginning of creation, you proclaimed, "It is not good that man should be alone" and then you created Eve to be a suitable partner for Adam (Genesis 2:18). In the name of Jesus, I ask that you would protect the husband—a suitable partner—you have chosen for me. Because the covenant of marriage is sacred (Mark 10:9), I ask for a man of God. Please give me a husband whose love for me is only outmatched by his love for you; a man who will cherish me and build me up (Proverbs 31:28); a man who will honor me (I Peter 3:7) and our marriage vows; a man who will be a good father and provider; a man whom I will be attracted to physically, emotionally, and spiritually; a man who will love me as Christ loved the church (Ephesians 5:25). Keep me from attaching myself to another man out of desperation. I will not settle for a relationship that's second best, convenient, or one that feeds my insecurities. Guard my purity and give me the patience to wait. And when I meet him, confirm to me that he is the one. Release from me the baggage of past relationships, and prepare me for the man You have chosen to be my husband. Free me from any hindrances to a healthy and godly marriage: insecurities, habitual sins, selfishness, and emotional hurts. Dispel my unrealistic expectations that set me up for disappointment. I place my trust in you rather than my partner. In this period of waiting, I will look to you alone to be my companion and best friend. You are the one who redeems my life from the pit, who crowns me with love and compassion, who satisfies my desires with good things (Psalm 103:4-5). I will not be anxious, but as I present my requests to you, flood me with the peace that surpasses all understanding so my heart and my mind are guarded in Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:6,7). In this request, I commit myself to trust you and do good, to dwell in the land and feed on your faithfulness. I commit my way to you and trust that you will bring it to pass (Psalm 37:35). Amen" [pray]
(author unknown)


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



SunkistDiva said:


> This thread has really been touching to read. I had given up complete hope of being married at all. I thought I was being teased. Why would I have this desire, this thought and no one who I thought would want me? My SO is so cold and distant. He claims he can't talk to me about deep personal things. I have tried to be there for him. I have tried to be open. I have been completely naked (in a figurative sense) and nothing.
> 
> It hurts so bad, and the stress has shut my periods down. I needed to read this, to have hope that there is someone out there for me. I don't think I am with him now, but I don't know what to do. I don't feel I can stay just to hang out to see if he will ask me.
> 
> A part of it is my own pride.
> 
> *"Why should the next chick benefit from all my hard work?"* that kind of thing.
> 
> I just think I have to let go and let God, but I am so scared...I just ask for some prayer. I appreciate all the tales, and I hope to read more. Thank you.


 
Fear not to let go for as you do so, you will land upon the wings of an angel who will carry you safely into the arms of God your Father. 

You need never fear another reaping the benefits of your hard labor...God promises you this.      Shall I prove it?  Better yet, shall God prove it? 

Look at what He says in Isaiah 65 ... 

21 And they shall build houses, and inhabit them; and they shall plant vineyards, and eat the fruit of them. 

22 They shall not build, and *another* inhabit; they shall not plant, and *another* eat: for as the days of a tree are the days of my people, and *mine elect shall long enjoy the work of their hands. 
*
23 *They shall not labour in vain*, nor bring forth for trouble; for they are the seed of the blessed of the LORD, and their offspring with them. 

24 *And it shall come to pass, that before they call, I will answer; and while they are yet speaking, I will hear. *

SunkistDiva... you will enjoy the fruit of your labour, not someone else.  When you leave, your blessings go with you.  They cannot stay where they are not appreciated, for there is no substance or life to keep them flowing.  

Just as the 'fig tree', they will wither and die for you are not there to 'water' them and keep them alive.   No one can come in behind you and reap the benefits of all you've given.   A 'man' has to stand on his 'own' merits, not lean on what he has not earned.  He has too much weight leaning against a pillar no longer there. 

Psalm 1:1-3

1 Blessed is the man that walketh not in the counsel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners, nor sitteth in the seat of the scornful. 
2 But his delight is in the law of the LORD; and in his law doth he meditate day and night. 
3 And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper. 

SunkistDiva, a man has to 'stand' on his own merits, otherwise he becomes a failure and cannot prosper.   

You need not worry about what some other woman may get from him. If he truly has something to give, then you would not be the one doing all of the giving.   Another woman will only be doing the same, giving her all and ending up with nothing.   

The longer you stay, the more you'll be drained and the longer you'll delay what God truly has for you, which is far, far better.   

Blessings to you.  :Rose:


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> I feel so ready...ready to love, to be loved, ready to take care of my husband, ready to help, ready to give.
> 
> Some day I will share my story.  For now, I'd lilke to share this.  I'm 30 something and my mom, whom I love dearly, never, ever mentions anything about me getting married, dating, etc.  She never even inquires if I met a man or had a date.  I live in L.A. alone, so you'd think mom would be a little interested, right. Lol!!
> 
> Anyway, just recently mom and I were on the phone talking. She said, "I was having breakfast with your nephew this morning and I saw your husband." She changed the subject and kept talking.  I said, "wait, back up.  You met who? what? You saw one of my friends?"  She said, "No, God let me see your husband today."
> 
> Now, I almost fell off the chair because mom never mentions anything about me having a man.  She's over protective and I love her dearly, but...
> 
> She goes on to say, "I was sitting there with your nephew and suddenly it was like I caught a glimpse in the spirit.  You brought your husband home.  I was staring him down, trying to see your body language, but you told me you loved him and I knew he was your husband."  She said God gave her a vision of this.
> 
> Mom said that he wasn't even intimidated by her questions and that I was very happy.
> 
> Again, I almost fell out of the chair.  Of course moms tried to brush past the subject and I told her that I needed her to patiently give me details.  I praised God because this made me feel like I'm closer than I've ever been.  God has really done some work on me.  I see the changes.  I feel like a wife.  He's working on me.  I know I'll never be a finished project while I live on this earth, but I feel like something's happening.
> 
> Of course I had to ask mom what he looked like.  She gave me a few details.  She knows I adore Ray Allen (Boston Celtics).  So, she goes on to say that my husband is alot more attractive than Ray.  Awww!!
> 
> Ladies, there is/was someone in my life.  The situation looks sooo dim.  Only God could resurrect it.  I cut all ties.  Tired of the in between, etc.  Whoever God has and chooses for me is the one that I want.
> 
> 
> Okay, wanted to share. Back to the wives!!



Yodie, I'm feelin' your mama.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Changed said:


> Shimmie, thank you for this thread. I feel renewed and refresh. I feel that God is preparing me for my husband. I'm not quite finish yet, but I feel before the summer next year I will be.
> 
> But I prayed a specific prayer to God that all old relationships will not resurrect. I only had two, in my life so no big deal. I know they won't.
> 
> I have been praying for my future husband as well. Lately I've been praying this prayer ALOT. At first I had no idea why, but I'm leaving it all in God's hands. Although the guy in my little picture up there would be ideal.. hehehhe
> 
> This is a prayer that Prettyfaceabnd (I think that's right) posted:
> 
> [pray]"Lord God, your Word declares that if I delight myself in you—if I enjoy and seek your pleasure above mine—you'll give me the desires of my heart (Psalm 37:4). Desiring a husband is neither evil nor selfish because marriage is honorable (Hebrews 13:4).
> 
> At the beginning of creation, you proclaimed, "It is not good that man should be alone" and then you created Eve to be a suitable partner for Adam (Genesis 2:18).
> 
> In the name of Jesus, I ask that you would protect the husband—a suitable partner—you have chosen for me. Because the covenant of marriage is sacred (Mark 10:9), I ask for a man of God. Please give me a husband whose love for me is only outmatched by his love for you; a man who will cherish me and build me up (Proverbs 31:28); a man who will honor me (I Peter 3:7) and our marriage vows; a man who will be a good father and provider; a man whom I will be attracted to physically, emotionally, and spiritually; a man who will love me as Christ loved the church (Ephesians 5:25).
> 
> Keep me from attaching myself to another man out of desperation. I will not settle for a relationship that's second best, convenient, or one that feeds my insecurities. Guard my purity and give me the patience to wait. And when I meet him, confirm to me that he is the one.
> 
> Release from me the baggage of past relationships, and prepare me for the man You have chosen to be my husband. Free me from any hindrances to a healthy and godly marriage: insecurities, habitual sins, selfishness, and emotional hurts. Dispel my unrealistic expectations that set me up for disappointment. I place my trust in you rather than my partner.
> 
> In this period of waiting, I will look to you alone to be my companion and best friend. You are the one who redeems my life from the pit, who crowns me with love and compassion, who satisfies my desires with good things (Psalm 103:4-5).
> 
> I will not be anxious, but as I present my requests to you, flood me with the peace that surpasses all understanding so my heart and my mind are guarded in Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:6,7).
> 
> In this request, I commit myself to trust you and do good, to dwell in the land and feed on your faithfulness. I commit my way to you and trust that you will bring it to pass (Psalm 37:35). Amen" [pray]
> (author unknown)


 
This is absolutely Beautiful.  I love this post and this prayer.  Thank you, for sharing this, 'Changed'.   

I set my heart in total agreement for every woman who is a Bride-to-be.  That God will bless each of you with His fulfilling love and marriage, eternally.   

With the right man, and you will each be at the right place at the right time;  not too early and most definitely not too late.   You and your future have a special date that no one can break.  And it's all in the Plans and the very Heart of God our Father who never fails to 'betrothe' His beautiful daughters.  

With all of my heart...for each of you I pray.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

My story is an emotional one, much like p31s story. We went through some stuff before we received the promise. I think I'm just going to cut & paste from some PMs I shared with a very special member. I may come back later and delete part of the testimony, because it is very personal and I don't like to share it. But it is a major demonstration of His power and I want you all to know that God does things in a way so that you will absolutely KNOW for sure that it is HIM working.

Back in a second...


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I met my husband way back in 1993! We were in a high school AP Chemistry class together. I was a senior. He was a junior. We were not at all interested in each other. I was a well-known senior at our fairly large high school and couldn't be bothered with a junior. We were friendly, that's about it. But what's funny is that after we started dating (later in life), he showed me a drill team picture that I'd given him and a place that I had signed in his autograph book. I must've thought I was all that to be giving him a picture! I think I thought it was a really cute picture of myself. I didn't even remember giving it to him!

Fast forward to summer of 1998. I had one year left of college, but I was home for the summer. I remembered a wonderful church that one of my favorite high school teachers had started. I'd had a chance to visit there a couple of times when I was 15 and I really wanted to join. My mother told me that as long as I was a minor under her roof, I would continue to be a member of the highly traditional, United Methodist church that she'd grown up in and that I was now growing up in. There was little growth there. But in 1998, while I was home from college that summer I realized that I was old enough to go and join the church of my choice! I started to attend my high school teacher's church every Sunday. I would go to church with my mom and then hit the late service at the other church. I noticed many faces from high school, understandable since our high school teacher was the pastor of the church. David (my husband) was a member there. We got a chance to talk and catch up one Sunday after church. He was telling me that he had one year left of college and I was telling him that I did too. I told him that after graduation, I planned to enter the Dallas Alternative Teacher Certification program. He said that he was planning to do the same! But no... this is not where it all started either.

One Sunday, a few weeks before I was to head back to college I was sitting in the church pew after service was over. I don't remember why I was still sitting there, but I remember that I had my head down and the word *husband* popped into my head and as it did, I remember looking up and David was crossing 2 pews in front of me. I thought to myself that that was so weird and I dismissed it citing that he was not my type.

I headed back to college for my 5th and final year...


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I returned home in May of 1999, so so grateful to my Lord for letting me make it through that difficult university! So many days, I wondered if I would indeed graduate from there. Three days after graduating, I started the Alternative Certification (AC) program as planned. I remembered that David said he was going to try to get into the AC program also. But I didn't think I would run into him. There were several divisions in the program, depending on what one wanted to teach and what college credits one had in a particular area. Me--I was going for elementary education. But sure enough, David was too and we ran into each other the first day of the program. So as it goes, we were seeing each other each Sunday at church, each Monday night at Bible study, AND every day Monday through Friday as we worked toward earning our teaching certifications that summer. Still didn't think anything of it, nothing special, nice to know someone in the program, that was all.

About mid June, I had a dream about David. It was one of those dreams that makes you think twice (thrice, four times, etc.) about a person. It wasn't sexual or anything like that, but it definitely impacted my thoughts about David. I prayed about it and again told myself that he was not my type. I dismissed it a few days later.

Near the end of June, I saw David one Sunday after church and we spoke as normal, but when he spoke to me he said "Hey Sweet Pea" and everything in my heart went wild. I didn't let it show on the outside, but for some reason, his little salutation had gotten to me in a new way, a good way. I walked to my car with my heart all smiling and a voice within clearly said "that's your husband." And so the "he's not my type" argument came up again, but much weaker. Maybe God knows better than me...


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I prayed. My prayers were more prayers of thanks than prayers of "what should I do" because I felt like God had clearly spoken to me on this. I was not looking for companionship at the time and I felt like this was a special unexpected blessing from God. Shortly after, our pastor preached a sermon about God giving you the desires of your heart. I loved that scripture and had always interpreted as God blessing you with what you desire, because you are honoring him. Also, I felt like that meant your desires would somehow be pure, God honoring desires because your relationship with Him changes your heart and your desires. However, my pastor explained it in a new way, he said that God would actually GIVE you the DESIRES. In other words, God would put certain desires in your heart so that he could fulfill them. I was in tears during that sermon, because again 1) David wasn't my type and 2)I wasn't looking for/longing for companionship/marriage at the time that God spoke to me about David. So I felt like God had put desires in my heart regarding this.

There was a time in my life when I decided that I never wanted to be married. My parents are divorced--they divorced when I was 2. But even when I was in college, I could still see conflict between the two of them because of the divorce (dealing with child support issues). So I decided I wasn't even going there. While I was a college student, I found a wonderful church there and they did a Bible study for young adults weekly and most of our topics centered around dating and future marriage and I learned, thank you Jesus, that I didn't have to be afraid of marriage. I just had to honor God and follow His plan toward marriage and he would cover me, breaking generational curses and all. So I prayed that I could one day have a marriage built and centered on Him, one that was blessed and joyful, one that would last. I was by no means where God wanted me to be and little did I know what the process would be for this prayer to be answered. God had to do some things in me, because my parents' divorce affected me in ways that I had not realized and even with good Bible teaching and understandings about marriage, God still had to work on MY heart and get me to see Him as the redeemer of the effects of my parents' failed marriage on me. Yes, I was only 2 when they divorced so having divorced parents was kind of the "norm" for me. It was a way of life, but God's plan included 2 parents, a man and a woman married, in the home to nurture and raise children and when that doesn't happen there are repercussions. God can fix that, but it is a process.

So back to David and I in summer of 1999

 I liked him! It was fun to like someone. I wondered if he felt the same way. I remember praying almost daily just saying thanks to God and also wanting God to guide me on next steps. David and I exchanged graduation pictures, both black and white photos with scriptures on them. --not that all of the coincidences meant something (or did they?!) but I am such an analytical person, I couldn't help but notice it. He would walk me to my car daily. An older woman in the program, Ms. Tamara, approached me one day after he'd walked me to my car. I'd become fond of Ms. Tamara, but never mentioned that I liked David. And she just busts out talking about how sweet both of us are and that she was praying for us to get together.

One day, something silly happened but it was MAJOR at the time. David had worn a baseball cap that day. We were very casual each day at the program. And so I jokingly pulled the cap off his head. He became visibly upset/annoyed and asked me to please give him his hat back. So I did, but I was so heartbroken that he'd gotten annoyed with me like that. I went home and cried. It's funny now, we laugh about it now. But you know in those beginning stages where you like someone, every little thing can make you or I prayed and asked God to work it out. Right when I finished praying a David's Bridal (Bridal shop) commercial came on the TV. I laughed at God's sense of humor. I was thinking David (my hubby's name) and bridal together surely had to be God telling me to calm down.

I went to work (the AC program) and went out of my way to avoid David. You know how us females do. But why did he pop his head into one of my sessions and tell me "they" wanted to see me in the office. Ugh! My plan to avoid him had failed. Why did they have to send him of all people? When we got into the hallway, he told me that he lied and no one really wanted to see me except him. ***where is the melt smiley*** Do you know this man gave me a card and inside he had written an apology and explained that he hadn't combed his hair the previous day and that he was just in one of those moods and that he was so sorry for snapping at me. Well, hot dog--go God! So all was well.

The last day of the program was his birthday. I'd gotten him a card and also put a sign on the door that I knew he'd come in that said happy birthday. I don't advise that! I was trying too hard girl. But the sign didn't say my name on it or anything. He came in and gave me a huge hug and I gave him his card. We were all in our final session and this clear girl who happened to be married made this comment "He is so cute--if I wasn't married..." and she kind of didn't finish it but of course I made an inference. Girl, the sista in me wanted to rise up and tell her to step off but I didn't. I remained Christ-like.

I had prayed really hard that this particular day, his b-day and the last day of the program, would be a special day. I had even fasted. But I didn't have much of an appetite during those days anyway--I was so head over heels, ya know. Anyway, he walked me out to my car and he gave me a letter he'd written me. He listed 21 things about God, us, and our lives as future teachers on the letter. (21, because his b-day was on the 21st). One of the things he'd put on there was his phone number and then the last thing said "This is just the beginning." Girl, my heart must've jumped up to Heaven when I read that.

A group of us (not including him, ladies only) went out to eat afterwards at my FAVORITE Mexican restaurant, but I did not eat one bite. I was so in la la land by that time.
__________________


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I called him that evening. I don't advise that! I was way too quick to call, but I was slick. I did the whole "I have your number, but you don't have mine." thing. But I will say he was super-happy that I'd called him. And after that, with him having my number and all , I didn't have to call him again for a while. He called me each day and we would talk and maybe even discuss a few scriptures that we thought were meaningful--not necessarily relationship scriptures, just good scriptures that had meant something to us individually at various times in our lives.

We went on our first official "date" on my birthday which was August 7th. I was so nervous. We went to Celebration station, a place where you go and play games, fun, casual first date. He came to the door with a rose for me and one for mom and a card for me and a T-shirt that said Spirit on it, but it looked like the Sprite logo. It was cute. I remember him holding my hand at the game place and I felt so special.

When he brought me back home, I remember us hugging for a really really really long time. We had a lot of hugs like that. But if I were advising a young sister, I would tell her to stick to sideways hugs for a while. I loved hugging him, don't get me wrong but looking back I just see how the sideways hugs may have been better, at least at first. We didn't kiss for a while which is good. I might even advise that a young couple wait for engagement or even the alter to share a first kiss. But he was such a gentleman and I thought that was wonderful. Within a month of that first date, I got my first "I love you" from him. I was on Things were so great, so perfect. It was amazing. I spent so much time just thanking God and crying because I couldn't believe God loved me this much to send this wonderful man into my life. Many days I didn't feel worthy. David had a different background than I did. He came from a 2-parent home, son of a preacher, and I could sense that David had never been sexually active.
I, on the other hand, did go through a season of promiscuity before I "rewrapped" my gift and decided to become celibate until marriage. I always thought I would have to find a guy that would "tolerate" my celibacy, but God showed me that I didn't have to have someone that tolerated it. I could have someone that agreed with it and wouldn't have it any other way!

Things were wonderful. BUT one day, instead of walking me to my car after Monday night service, David rushed off saying he had to do something (I forgot). I knew. I sensed it. Everything within me just FELT that something wasn't right. Woman's intuition, Holy Spirit--it let me know something was wrong. I just knew it. It felt awful. I tried calling him and couldn't even get in touch with him. I felt like he wasn't returning my calls. What was up? I cried. I asked God what was going on. I asked if I had been mistaken when God told me this was my husband. I was confused. Maybe I was mistaken. Finally, David called...


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

correction: this was on a Sunday night that David finally called

So he starts with the "we need to talk." Oh Lord, here it comes! He tells me that we'll have to put the breaks on our blossoming romance and that we'll only be able to be friends. Now prior to this, we had talked about courtship and our courtship leading to covenant eventually and all that so this was quite a blow, but he said the Lord had spoken to him on it and that he wasn't supposed to be dating right now. God , I thought you told me otherwise about me and David. I was so so so confused. I'd never shared with David that *I believed* God had spoken to me about David being my husband. But I took David at his word when he told me God had spoken to him. I wasn't a new Christian per say, but I was new to a church with the kinds of teachings my new church had. We learned about the Holy Spirit, praise, worship, God speaking, supernatural, all of that that I'd never learned about in my stagnant traditional Methodist church. So I didn't have a lot of experience with other people telling me "God said." I just took it for what it was.

"I know this is confusing," he told me "but we'll get confirmation in the Word tomorrow night." (at Monday evening Bible study) By this time, the school year had started and we were each teaching (sixth grade ) at separate schools so we didn't have to see each other or anything like we had in the summer. He told me we should just trust God on this. We got off the phone and I put my head into my pillow and cried and just asked God to help.

Monday morning, I got up and wen to work--boy I was craving a Minute Maid orange soda really bad for some reason--but I drove on. He and I would usually talk as we each drove to work but this morning there was no phone call. After we each got off work, we'd usually talk on the way home but not on this day. I went to church Monday evening so downtrodden. As I approached the building, two little girls that I didn't know ran up to me excitedly and hugged me. I thought to myself, surely David told them what I looked like and told them to hug me to lift my spirits. I later found out that he didn't. I think God was just trying to send me some sunshine. God is a sweetie! We sang "I'm looking for a miracle" during praise and worship. I shol' was! The message was about Jonah and the whale. I was trying to hard to make it fit what I was going through, because David said we would receive confirmation but um Yeah, it wasn't happening. I still wanted my Minute Maid orange soda too! I walked to my car alone and conversed with myself about where I would stop to get my Minute Maid orange. I decided not to stop at the convenient stores closest to mom's house (where I lived @ the time) because mom lives in the hood and I didn't feel like hearing any "Hey l'il mamas" that night. I decided to go on home. But one the way home, I noticed a Texaco pretty close to the church, but I'd never really noticed it before. BINGO! I pulled in and saw a couple of brothers that I recognized from church. I got out and spoke to them and then and ONLY THEN did I notice that David was standing with this brothers! Oh Lord--I walked so fast into that store. I'm all talkin' to God in the store. Why is he here? I'm just trying to get my orange soda. Girl, they didn't have any orange soda! Well, shoot I gotta get somethin' or it's gonna look like I came here just for him and I didn't even see him 'til I got out of the car real good... I got a Dr. Pepper.

When I came out, he was waiting for me. He had his hands in his pocket and he was looking like a little puppy dog. He had the most intense, yet softest look on his face. I can't even explain the look. I get goose bumps just thinking about it now. The look said a lot. One of the things it was saying was "I want to be with you so bad, but I'm just trying to obey what God told me." That was the only time that I ever saw that look from him. It was a one-time only special I guess. He asked how I was. I tried to be cool and said "okay" or "fine" or something like that. I asked how he was doing and his voice said "alright" but his tone said "confused" "missing you" "sorry to hurt you." God, what was that about????????


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

The next day at work, I wrote him a letter--7 pages long. I don't even remember what I put in it, but I wrote it. I didn't know when I was going to give it to him. I turned my phone on after work, hoping he'd call but figuring he wouldn't. He didn't call while I was driving home. When I got home, the house phone rang within a few minutes of me being there and it was him asking if he could see me. Of course I said yes, real cool but wanted to scream and stuff.  He came and he pulled out a 7 1/2 page letter that he had written me that day.

Of course I gave him my letter. We read letters. We talked. He told me he was glad to have seen me at the store last night and he said that he was going home and he saw some of the bros he knew from church over there and he stopped to talk to them because he was feeling sad and he wanted to talk to them and get some help because obeying God seemed so hard sometimes.

When he left, much hadn't changed but I was glad to have seen him and exchange letters. I could sense that God was up to something. Surprisingly, it didn't take me long to get "ok" with us just being friends. I know that was God helping me to be at peace. The next Monday night after church, I stopped to get gas. I ran into Sister Marcy from church. Marcy and I actually knew each other a little bit from high school. She said "how are you?" I said "fine" and then she looked at me real serious and said "No, really, how are you?" Okay, Marcy knew something. She said she wanted to talk to me, but not at the gas station, so I invited her to Mom's house not too far away. She told me that she knew what was going on and she said she knew why. Why? I asked her--she gave me a one word answer "people." Errr? She repeated it. Okay, so I was thinking some bros at the church told David not to date me. Wow, they don't even know me I thought. She told me that this was a spiritual war and not a flesh war and she said that I would need to fight it with prayer, praise, and worship. I thanked her and she left. I tried to fight the war, but I was really confused. God is not the author of confusion so really what was going on. I didn't know. That night, I gave up on my spiritual warfare really fast and I called David and flat out said "what is the real reason that you said we had to just be friends?" He was quite word-shy. i didn't get a lot out of him. I was through trying. I decided pretty much whatever. I wasn't mad at him--I just didn't want to spend the effort. I didn't want to feel the way I'd felt a week before. Okay, so I made a mistake--God did not tell me this was my husband, I guess I heard Him wrong. Oh well
__________________
I continued to live my life...


for the next week I went to Austin, TX (where I'd gone to college) for my sorority chapter's 40th anniversary reunion. I was having the time of my life. It was good to go back as a graduate and see all of my sorors that I loved dearly and had had so many fun times with! I stayed all weekend. On Saturday morning, I got a call from David. It was another "I need to talk to you." But he sounded so up beat. "I just need you to really trust me, okay and things are going to be just fine okay." He sounded really sure of himself and he said we would talk when I got back in town.

Oh dang, students are coming in then I'm gonna take lunch but I'll be back I promise. 

______________

I'm back for a second...

By the way, I know this is long but I think it is important to kind of help you see the whole picture the way it happened the good and the bad.

Remember in your thread, I talked about satan opposing Godly relationships. That isn't going to necessarily happen to you but I like to give people the heads up in case they do go through some opposition. It doesn't necessarily mean that you are on the wrong path. But we definitely experience opposition on our journey to marriage.

I got back in town on Sunday and went to our last service at church. we had four services and the last one started at 1:30, so I was able to make it there. After church, David and I went up the the balcony so we could talk. David explained to me that while he was in college there was this one sister that treated him like a little brother and would "look out for him" and sometimes even give him money. Seem harmless, right? She was about 8 years older than us so at this time I was 23, he was 22 and she was just at 30. Anyway, he said that this sister had told him that God told her that he wasn't allowed to date anyone right now. He said he didn't have any reason to not trust her since she had been such a friend before. He said some of his bros at church and our pastor had helped him to see that she was OUT OF ORDER with what she did. So I accepted his explanation and we agreed to continue our courtship. He said he wanted to take me out somewhere really special that evening. Then he was surprised and he said "Don't you want to know who I'm talking about?" But I already knew.

How did I know? Remember Marcy? It wasn't Marcy, but I had gone to Marcy a couple of times to get my hair done and once when I was sitting in Marcy's chair, she was telling me how hard it can be to date a brother from church because church people like to get all up in your biz. She was telling me to stay prayed up about it and then she said "How does Sister T treat you?" weird question, but I thought about it and I said ya know one time she made a really sarcastic remark to me about David and she rolled her eyes when she said it. (and I didn't even really know Sister T too well). Marcy didn't say much more, but I understood that I was to watch out. So I'm sure you have figured out that Sister T was the one that went with the "God said" message for David not to date anyone.

David and I resumed but Sister T would call him and say "Are you doing what *God[/i] told you to do?" David said she was getting on his nerves and he was trying to keep his distance from her, but she would use all kinds of excuses to call him. They had a mutual church friend who had back slidden and went to jail. She called him like the sky had fallen in when the guy went back to jail. She would give him "reminders" about not dating. Remember satan comes as an angel of light, she would say. That hurt, because it was like she was calling me satan. It was like she was saying that because I'm attractive and (seemingly)Christian, I'm from satan. I even questioned myself. David tried his best to ignore her.*


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

As a Christian couple, not having sex, I assumed that marriage would happen for us sooner than later. My impatience started to get the best of me. David would say that it wasn't time yet, that we had to wait on God's timing, that he didn't have peace about us getting married yet. He assured me that we would get married but we would have to wait on God. I didn't like this. I didn't understand how God was going to say "GO" on this. We got into a big argument and David pulled out the "God said" letters that Sister T had given him. He started to entertain her words again. She had a strong hold on him, some kind of way, she did. She had a Jezebel spirit. (I later learned from a few seasoned sisters). I learned that anytime that David and I would disagree, he would pull out her letters. It would upset me. What did she have over him? I was wise enough to know that she wanted him for herself, but one day at church she told him "I'm not saying that she (me) isn't the one, I'm just saying that she isn't the one right now." Okay, I'd caught her red handed. I told David that God was not the author of confusion and that HE was the same yesterday, today, and forever so if HE had earlier said that I was "an angel of light" on Sister T's letter, why would I later be "the one, just not right now." Hmmm?

But still, she had something over him. It was definitely a spiritual stronghold. It was quite scary if I'm being honest with you. I wanted so bad to get married not realizing that he really WASN'T ready. If he wasn't strong enough to figure out that this woman was a fraud, he was not ready to be a husband! God was working on some things in me too, especially patience. Impatience was not a new character trait for me. We're in year 2000 by the way.

David asked me to marry him and I was so happy... but only for a little bit. I realized that he'd only done it to make me happy. That's how much he loved me.

I had been spending more time talking to my dad since college graduation. I'd always been a daddy's girl and loved my dad, but we never had had the conversations we were having now. My mom had a lot of bitterness after the divorce and would speak negatively of my dad in my presence and she shared too much with me about the wrong things he did in their marriage. Have you seen the movie Not Easily Broken? I could so identify with the story of the mom poisoning her daughter and it affecting her daughter in her relationships.

I finally got to ask my dad about his side. I'm not saying mom lied. It's just that *I[/i] didn't need to hear about what went wrong between them. But dad had a side too and he told me that mom felt she had to always be in control and if she wasn't she'd get upset. He explained how her background and upbringing contributed to this. He said he understood, but that they couldn't continue to live together. I recognized the control-freak in me. (remember God was answering my prayer to have a healthy, lasting, blessed marriage so he was working on me). I high-tailed it to David's after this conversation with my dad. I gave him back the ring and I said I don't want it like this. (meaning I was relinquishing my need to control regarding our engagement/marriage). I said I wanted it when we were both ready. He told me he loved me so much and reminded me that we would be husband and wife one day.

In 2001, he told me that he felt it was "time" and we got engaged and all we had to do was wait for a new pre-marital counseling session to start. We didn't set a date. At my church, you have to complete your counseling before you can set a date which I think is GREAT. (didn't love it at the time, but totally get it now). I was so happy. So how did God let David know that it was time? He said he'd felt God's peace about it. This was summer of 2001. A new pre-marital session was announced in December of 2001, but we didn't go. We broke up.

back in a bit...*


----------



## Renewed1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> *You need not worry about what some other woman may get from him. If he truly has something to give, then you would nt beo the one doing all of the giving. Another woman will only be doing the same, giving her all and ending up with nothing. *
> 
> The longer you stay, the more you'll be drained and the longer you'll delay what God truly has for you, which is far, far better.
> 
> Blessings to you. :Rose:


 
So true. Everything I invested in my ex-bf were undone, the moment I walked away from him.  His family told him, that he revert back to his old ways BEFORE we ever started dating.  It was like God took everything I gave him.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

He said he was feeling that we still needed to wait. What? A few months earlier, he'd said that God had given him peace about us going forward. We'd gotten engaged and everything. I was heartbroken. And rather than play this back and forth game, I ended the relationship. I'd never felt so hurt in my life. I called my dad crying like a baby and he did his best to console me, but he could only do so much.

I knew (and had been told) that Sister T was constantly praying against our relationship and that she had recruited two other old miserable sisters to pray with her. Why would God let such an evil prayer work I wondered? Sister T, already the loudest shouter in the church was shouting louder than ever and jumping and running around the church like crazy. I figured she knew we had broken up. She probably asked someone in the pre-marital counseling class if we were in there too. I'd heard that Sister T was employing witchcraft in effort to separate David and I.

I could see it. David's parents had told him. My mom had told him. Our pastor had told him twice. His friends at church had told him that Sister T had other "plans" for him. But with all of us telling him, if he couldn't see it then was he ready to be a husband? Probably not, but I was so so so heartbroken.

This was the end of 2001. In 2002, I was invited to 8 weddings and attended 7--no joke. God and His sense of humor, I tell ya! My stepmom, a very spiritual woman told me to take notes when I went to those weddings.

It seemed like David and I kept in touch almost regularly. The longest we went without talking was 6 weeks when I refused to answer the phone when he called. We were broken up, but I was still trying to get him to see about Sister T and I got tired of trying to convince him. I eventually left the church, because I couldn't stand to see her and her sneaky way of gloating.

I had joined Mary Kay a little before the break up and that kept me occupied a lot. I met so many uplifting women. I knew that God had put me in MK at that time for a reason. I didn't stick with it, but at that time in my life, I needed to be around those ladies. They had so many stories of tragedy and triumph. My stuff paled in comparison. I guess around 2003, I started to feel better. My BFF and I took a trip to NYC and I had the time of my life. It was just what I needed. I really wasn't wanting to date, but I was open to it again. When we got back from NYC, you know who called and said he thought I'd moved and he didn't know how to get in touch with me and he was so sad. He asked me out and I said yes, determined to guard my heart very well. A few weeks and a few more "dates" later, the topic of marriage surfaced (from him). Well, I was refusing to go back to our church, because I knew Sister T was still there and she would try to keep messing things up for us. He pleaded with me to come back to the church and I told him no that I'd been burned there. I realized that there was no way we would ever marry with me going to a different church, so I said we should quit while we're ahead. I didn't want to go through the pain again by dragging it out longer than it should've been. Oh well...

At the beginning of 2004, I started working on my Master's which I don't know if I would've done if I'd been married at that time. I was having trouble with the principal I worked for and decided to step out on faith and look for other jobs. The school district I wanted to work for was geographically out of my stomping ground and out of my comfort zone, but I decided that if I got a job there I'd pack up my apartment and move near my new job.

I landed the job and I was thrilled to be moving. My life was happy. It was the first time in a long time that I didn't feel like I was under the weight of Sister T, David's uncertainty, and a church I'd been wounded in. I felt free and independent. I'd planned to sign a 1-year lease, but the apartment complex special rate was for 9-months, so I signed a 9 month and as mom and I were moving my things in to the new place, I stopped and said "this is temporary." I don't know why but at this moment, I just feel like I'll only be here temporarily. My mom got worried and I said "no mom, it's a good feeling." I love my new locale though. The apartment and area were beautiful. Shopping and dining and everything a girl could love were just moments away. The school was awesome. Almost all the kids were super-smart and ALL of the parents were involved. It was almost teacher Utopia.

My cousin and I had spoken in late 2003 and she said "I remember that you said God told you David was your husband & that really stuck with me." I said "yeah, girl I know but I guess I made a mistake on that one."
She said "well, that really stuck with me." I'm thinking okay, whatever.

So back to 2004 and me having the bravery to up and move and branch out. I was having a good time, but of course David popped back into my mind and back into my life. My goodness, it was hard to keep him out of my life and me out of his. We started talking more regularly and I ended up telling him that I still loved him. Shoot! Where did that come from? He told me we'd been through so much and he didn't want to put me through anymore heartache. Was he turning me way after I'd confessed my love for him? That didn't feel good! But it took him less than 24 hours to show up at my door-step telling me he wanted to try again. We had a lot to talk about.


God had broken me for the purpose of strengthening me and changing my character. Afterall, I'd prayed for a healthy, lasting, blessed marriage. You can't say that prayer and expect it to happen overnight I learned.

Some friends of ours had just had a baby. They invited me to the christening (at the church I'd left because of Sister T and her mess.) It was hard to go back there, but sad at the same time. I saw so many faces of people I'd come to admire and take up friendships with--some who'd cared to call me and say "don't leave because of her" or "I'm praying for you." Our friends that had had the baby, the wife always called me and always remained a constant friend even though I'd met her through David. Her hubby and David are booty buddies! She stayed in touch with me and would visit me periodically. It felt sad to see that I wasn't around for most of her pregnancy and such. Why had I let this lady run me off? I'm human I guess. But it was nice to have people praying for me.

I started back going to the church, slowly but surely. After just a few weeks, guess what happened.

You will not believe this next part. David called me one night when I was chillin' at my new beautiful apartment and said that Sister T had given him this tape of a sermon (not from our church) about obedience and it made him wonder if it was okay for us to be together. ARE YOU SERIOUS? I really thought we had gotten passed this and that he had figured her out. Funny how she didn't give him this tape until I showed up again. I made sure that we were not seen together at church, but I guess my mere presence scared her and made her think he could possibly still love me and so she dug her claws in again.

I didn't even argue. I said I am NOT going to do this. Absolutely NOT! Maybe it really just isn't supposed to happen for us.

"I don't know what she has on me" he told me a few days later. He showed up at my apartment with almost the same puppy dog look from that other time. It was nice to hear that he recognized that this woman had some kind of spiritual hold on him. He said "I don't know why I let her do that again, but I want you and I'm not going to let anything else get in the way of us." I was real cool about it and said "okay." But I knew some things that I didn't know before--I'd read some of those books I talked about earlier!

I let him initiate everything. I still made sure that we were never seen together at church--I didn't want people in our business, especially not Sister T. I didn't want her to have a clue that we were together. I didn't get my hopes up, but somehow it seemed that he had really found the ability to be unaffected by Sister T. I was proud of the growth and maturity I saw in him.

Around October, he told me he wanted to talk to my parents. He wanted to apologize for breaking my heart and also ask their permission to marry me. Now remember, my parents are divorced so he had to go to two separate houses. Dad lives out of town so he had to make a little drive to get to dad's. I didn't press it. He knew my mom's # and I gave him my dad's number and didn't ask any further. I actually had to hear it from my parents that he'd come to visit them. My mom was very guarded understandably.

My stepmom talked about how proud of him she was (she knew our whole story) and she said she could definitely tell he had matured. My dad talked about how much he knew David loved me. I guess this was some time in November. David threw some BIG hints that he wanted to propose on New Year's Eve. I played it cool though. I was letting him initiate, even conversations about marriage and engagement.

I think what happens next will take your breath away...
__________________


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

*This is probably the post that I will delete later, please don't quote this one*

We are getting to the last part of this.

So we are in 2004 and David has gone to speak to my parents, gotten their blessing, and hinted that he will propose on New Year's Eve.

I had a dream about Sister T, and in my dream I was at peace with her. One Monday night I was at church and someone walked by and hugged me. We hug a lot at my church. I didn't know who it was at first, but when I realized that it was her for some reason I hugged her closer to me. When I let go I smiled at her and held her hand for a minute. And... I felt at peace with her. She had no idea of what was going on between David and I though and I still wouldn't have felt comfortable with her knowing.

This next part is something I DO NOT share often or with a lot of people, because I never want it to seem like I am gloating and also because frankly it's kind of scary. God is real and that can be scary sometimes. I'm almost ready to cry now just thinking about it, because it's just like God really is real.

*deleted

I didn't know what to think. I found the timing so so so eerie. But it was good to know that it didn't take her being out of the picture for David to find his strength and break away from her.

*deleted

I called my stepmom shortly after *deleted*and I said "I have some shocking information to share with you. *deleted*." (my step mom knew all about her and had even been to the church and seen her) My stepmom was shocked but then she said "Oh yeah, it's time." (referring to David and I) I knew that if David and I ever did get married, Sister T would always be a thorn in our side, probably even causing problems in our marriage. But it didn't come to that.

We were engaged on New Year's Eve though I was sick with an upper respiratory infection. We started our pre-marital counseling in Feb. '05 and were married in July '05--6 whole years after our love story began!

I would not have chosen a 6-year wait. I would not have chosen the rocky road we endured, but everything the devil meant for bad God used it for good. All the times David said we needed to wait and all the times he said he wasn't ready, I didn't realize that I wasn't ready either--I just wanted to be married, but God had to fix and change some things in me too, not just David. God had to fix these things if i really wanted my prayer answered, if I really wanted the curse of divorce not to be upon me, if I really wanted a peaceful, happy, blessed, lasting union.

People always talk about marriage is so hard. Mine is not. It is beautiful, and I know it is because we waited and let God work the works he needed to work in each of us separately and as a unit. It's not about the wedding, but we had a beautiful, nonextravagant, wedding. For weeks, our wedding guests told us and our parents that they'd never been to anything like it and that they could feel God's presence.

I got to learn so much about God in this process. God showed me Himself in so many ways. I got closer to my earthly father who assured me before I got married that my marriage would be fine. "Your mama and I didn't have what you and David have starting out--God." It was like the reassurance I needed all my life to get out of the chains of my parents' divorce.

My husband is a wonderful husband. I am so glad he was patient enough to let God develop him into who he is now. God hooked me up with the right dude! I do not like to do laundry, but David is one that gets up every Saturday morning and does laundry. He does dishes too! It's the little things that help me see that God matched us up quite well.

It will be 4 years in July that we've been married. It has flown by, doesn't seem like it. I thank God and praise Jesus for my husband and the marriage He has blessed us with. And I believe that the best is yet to come.

When I was going through all of the mess, I knew that God would want me to help others one day with my testimony of overcoming. I hope this has helped you in some way. I hope you can see the big picture that I wanted to share in this LENGTHY PM.

God will make it worth your while!

ETA: I have edited out the portions that I did not feel comfortable leaving. My point is not to keep anyone from knowing what happened, in fact you will probably be able to read between the lines and infer some things. That is fine, it's just that *I* did not feel comfortable leaving certain information on here permanently. Thanks


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

*This is extra, but this was part of our PM conversation and I thought I should share it too*

Wow, that gave me chills.

I am thrilled for you that just reading my story has led you to make some new, yet oh so important decisions. When it is time and when the one God is preparing for you comes along, you will be PRAISING God that your last relationship didn't work out. That is just how things work with God. The latter shall be greater than your past. It is true. I remember discovering that scripture when I was going through things with David.

I believe by the decisions you have decided to make, you have just set yourself up for an AWESOME marriage. It is nice to be loved and respected. It is nice to love coming home to your spouse. It is nice to laugh and be goofy with your spouse. It is nice to be so protected by a man. It is nice to have few disagreements and when you do, they are fair and you love each other more afterwards. It is nice to be able to let people know marriage doesn't have to be hard like so many people say it is. It is nice to shine for God through your marriage. It is nice when your parents tell you "He is such a good husband. I don't worry about you with him around."

It is nice to not be the control-freak I used to be. It is nice to have my impatience more in check. It is nice to tell myself "you don't have to be right all the time." It is nice to be less selfish than I was before I was married. It is nice that God gave me someone that loves me no matter what I did in the past.

It's nice to have someone that lets me get a puppy even though they don't want one! It's nice that he is now in love with the puppy and feeds it every morning so I can sleep a few extra minutes. It is nice to have someone that won't complain about having to find his own dinner when I'm gone to doctoral classes OR studying for doctoral classes.

It is nice to have peace and love in my home. We bought our house 2 1/2 years ago. Our house is nice, but smaller compared to the homes of most of our peers that we each graduated college with. But we tell each other that we love the house because we get to have each other in the house.

So again, my lovely sister--you are setting yourself up for a blessed marriage with your wise decisions. Too many people rush in. After it was all said and done, I thanked God for loving me enough to basically force me to wait. I can't imagine the disaster I would've made if I'd done it my way in my time.

One day, you'll be PMing me your story about your special guy and how your deciding to hold off for now was hard, but that it paid off!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> I feel so ready...ready to love, to be loved, ready to take care of my husband, ready to help, ready to give.
> 
> Some day I will share my story. For now, I'd lilke to share this. I'm 30 something and my mom, whom I love dearly, never, ever mentions anything about me getting married, dating, etc. She never even inquires if I met a man or had a date. I live in L.A. alone, so you'd think mom would be a little interested, right. Lol!!
> 
> Anyway, just recently mom and I were on the phone talking. She said, "I was having breakfast with your nephew this morning and I saw your husband." She changed the subject and kept talking. I said, "wait, back up. You met who? what? You saw one of my friends?" She said, "No, God let me see your husband today."
> 
> Now, I almost fell off the chair because mom never mentions anything about me having a man. She's over protective and I love her dearly, but...
> 
> She goes on to say, "I was sitting there with your nephew and suddenly it was like I caught a glimpse in the spirit. You brought your husband home. I was staring him down, trying to see your body language, but you told me you loved him and I knew he was your husband." She said God gave her a vision of this.
> 
> Mom said that he wasn't even intimidated by her questions and that I was very happy.
> 
> Again, I almost fell out of the chair. Of course moms tried to brush past the subject and I told her that I needed her to patiently give me details. I praised God because this made me feel like I'm closer than I've ever been. God has really done some work on me. I see the changes. I feel like a wife. He's working on me. I know I'll never be a finished project while I live on this earth, but I feel like something's happening.
> 
> Of course I had to ask mom what he looked like. She gave me a few details. She knows I adore Ray Allen (Boston Celtics). So, she goes on to say that my husband is alot more attractive than Ray. Awww!!
> 
> Ladies, there is/was someone in my life. The situation looks sooo dim. Only God could resurrect it. I cut all ties. Tired of the in between, etc. Whoever God has and chooses for me is the one that I want.
> 
> Okay, wanted to share. Back to the wives!!


   Wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Yodie.    

Wait a minute....  I gotta get back up.      I mean  this is POWERFUL!   Go Mom, Go Mom....Praise God!  Thank God for Mom and the Holy Spirit.  

Now I gotta 'shout'...      

This is truly a blessing.   I'm in total agreement for God's ultimate and soon to appear 'Reveal' in real life.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

Praise God!   :Rose:   Thank you Father God so much for Yodie's husband.  Thank you for guarding him; guarding his heart and guarding his precious soul.  

Bless them in abundance in the fullness of you and all of who you are.  Wherever he is right now, let him feel your presence and the heart of his wife, Yodie.   Let him 'know' her in the 'Spirit'... 'Your Spirit' and not that of any other.   

Father remove him from the bees in the garden who seek his nector for it is not for them.   You have saved and preserved his all for 'you' and for precious Yodie.  

Father let him sleep with the desire to 'know' her as his wife and to be with her for a long, healthy and precious life filled with the presence of you.   

Father let them be drawn to one another by your 'Spirit' for it is not by might, nor by power, but by your Spirit, saith you that all things will be.   

For this we praise and thank you Father God, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


Lord....thank you for Yodie's Bridal Trouseau.... 'Father, 'you know', filled with all of those 'girl' things and dainties that only a woman dreams of.  The little things, that make girls feel like girls and women feel like women. Thank you, Dad.  

Father, I pray this pray for all of the ladies and their 'husbands'.  In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   Thank you, Lord for hearing our prayers.  Amen. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Changed said:


> So true. Everything I invested in my ex-bf were undone, the moment I walked away from him. His family told him, that he revert back to his old ways BEFORE we ever started dating. It was like God took everything I gave him.


 
  Changed.  Amen.  


Ummmm, I had a major typo in my post. :blush3:   I was typing way too fast.  

It should read:   

_then you *would not be* the one doing all of the giving_


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Supergirl said:


> My story is an emotional one, much like p31s story. We went through some stuff before we received the promise. I think I'm just going to cut & paste from some PMs I shared with a very special member. I may come back later and delete part of the testimony, because it is very personal and I don't like to share it. But it is a major demonstration of His power and I want you all to know that God does things in a way so that you will absolutely KNOW for sure that it is HIM working.
> 
> Back in a second...


 
Supergirl, thank you so much for coming to 'our' Bridal Shower.  

 I truly appreciate you taking the time and giving your heart to share with us.    Blessings to you and your hubby.  :Rose:

Off to read your testimony.  I know it's a true blessing.


----------



## mswoman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks for sharing your testimony! I could not sleep until I read the whole thing... Some times it seems that God is taking long but He is working on us daily. I thought that I would have moved and been married by now. But I would not have been finished with school, so I have to wait one more year. In the mean while I am continually working on me for my future husband and I pray that God is working on him to be designed for me.



Supergirl said:


> He said he was feeling that we still needed to wait. What? A few months earlier, he'd said that God had given him peace about us going forward. We'd gotten engaged and everything. I was heartbroken. And rather than play this back and forth game, I ended the relationship. I'd never felt so hurt in my life. I called my dad crying like a baby and he did his best to console me, but he could only do so much.
> 
> 
> My stepmom talked about how proud of him she was (she knew our whole story) and she said she could definitely tell he had matured. My dad talked about how much he knew David loved me. I guess this was some time in November. David threw some BIG hints that he wanted to propose on New Year's Eve. I played it cool though. I was letting him initiate, even conversations about marriage and engagement.
> 
> I think what happens next will take your breath away...
> __________________


----------



## mswoman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I also wanted to add a plug for plentyoffish.com for those of you whom are not dating. 

It's a free online site that was created by a Marcus, Black man although all races are on there. My sister met her future husband on this site because I referred her to it. May you be blessed and wise by listening to GOD!


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl, thanks for sharing. I read your testimony and I knew before you even wrote it that Sister T had passed.  That's unfortunate, but God won't let anyone or anything stand in the way of his purpose.  I'm glad that you have a beautiful marriage.  

Ladies, let's cut that beautiful cake Shimmie posted.


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Wooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, Yodie.
> 
> Wait a minute.... I gotta get back up.  I mean this is POWERFUL! Go Mom, Go Mom....Praise God! Thank God for Mom and the Holy Spirit.
> 
> Now I gotta 'shout'...
> 
> This is truly a blessing. I'm in total agreement for God's ultimate and soon to appear 'Reveal' in real life. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> Praise God! :Rose: Thank you Father God so much for Yodie's husband. Thank you for guarding him; *guarding his heart* and guarding his precious soul.
> 
> Bless them in abundance in the fullness of you and all of who you are. Wherever he is right now,* let him feel your presence and the heart of his wife, Yodie. Let him 'know' her in the 'Spirit'... 'Your Spirit' and not that of any other. *
> 
> *Father remove him from the bees in the garden who seek his nector for it is not for them*. You have saved and preserved his all for 'you' and for precious Yodie.
> 
> Father let him sleep with the desire to 'know' her as his wife and to be with her for a long, healthy and precious life filled with the presence of you.
> 
> Father let them be drawn to one another by your 'Spirit' for it is not by might, nor by power, but by your Spirit, saith you that all things will be.
> 
> For this we praise and thank you Father God, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.
> 
> 
> Lord....thank you for Yodie's Bridal Trouseau.... 'Father, 'you know', filled with all of those 'girl' things and dainties that only a woman dreams of. The little things, that make girls feel like girls and women feel like women. Thank you, Dad.
> 
> Father, I pray this pray for all of the ladies and their 'husbands'. In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. Thank you, Lord for hearing our prayers. Amen. :Rose:


 
Shimmie, you have such personal prayers for all of us.  Beautiful and very much appreciated.  I praise God for letting my mom see this.  God has been whispering to me, "There's Life in What Looks Dead." Hence, my siggie. 

I'm praying for you, your marriage and your family too.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl!   Who knew?   Yesterday, when I invited you to 'our' Bridal Shower', I knew you had a 'blessing' to share with us.   But what I didn't know is how Blessed and Beautiful your testimony would be.   

I started crying when you and David met after college and started your AC classes together.    And I'm still crying.   

It's 2:21 in the morning, and I could not stop reading your testimony.  I'm so glad that I did.  It's powerful.  

I cannot wish you and David more joy and happiness.  Your lives were meant to be as 'One'.   God said that He would 'reprove' kings for our sake.  He surely proved this with a ' woman' who would not let up on God's plans for your lives as One.    

God gave you His Word and whenver someone or something attempts to interfere with it's course, God will remove it.  He surely will.   And why is that?  

Because _"God 'watches' over His word to perform it."_

_Jeremiah 1: _

_8 Be not afraid of their faces: for I am with thee to deliver thee, saith the LORD. 
9 Then the LORD put forth his hand, and touched my mouth. And the LORD said unto me, Behold, I have put my words in thy mouth. 
10 See, I have this day set thee over the nations and over the kingdoms, to root out, and to pull down, and to destroy, and to throw down, to build, and to plant. 
11 Moreover the word of the LORD came unto me, saying, Jeremiah, what seest thou? And I said, I see a rod of an almond tree. _
_12 Then said the LORD unto me, Thou hast well seen: for_* I will hasten my word to perform it. *

*Isaiah 55....*

_10 For *as the rain *cometh down, and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither, but watereth the earth, and maketh it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: 
_
*11 So shall my word be that goeth forth out of my mouth: it shall not return unto me void, but it shall accomplish that which I please, and it shall prosper in the thing whereto I sent it. 
*
_12 For ye shall go out with joy, and be led forth with peace: the mountains and the hills shall break forth before you into singing, and all the trees of the field shall clap their hands. 
13 Instead of the thorn shall come up the fir tree, and instead of the brier shall come up the myrtle tree: and it shall be to the LORD for a name, for an everlasting sign that shall not be cut off. _

Supergirl, God gave you His word and He kept it....and He kept you and David and He always will keep you and no one can take you from the palm of His hands nor the deepest part of His loving heart.   

_In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. _

_God Bless you... :Rose: _
* 


*


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> Shimmie, you have such personal prayers for all of us. Beautiful and very much appreciated. I praise God for letting my mom see this. God has been whispering to me, "There's Life in What Looks Dead." Hence, my siggie.
> 
> I'm praying for you, your marriage and your family too.


 
  Thank you Beautiful Bride to be...   I 'receive' your blessed prayers.

As for your 'siggie'...  Exekiel 37...

Can these dry bones live?     

Lord you know.   

Prophesy.   

The 'dry bone's came to life... full life.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mswoman said:


> Thanks for sharing your testimony! I could not sleep until I read the whole thing... Some times it seems that God is taking long but He is working on us daily. I thought that I would have moved and been married by now. But I would not have been finished with school, so I have to wait one more year. In the mean while I am continually working on me for my future husband and I pray that God is working on him to be designed for me.


 


yodie said:


> Supergirl, thanks for sharing. I read your testimony and I knew before you even wrote it that Sister T had passed. That's unfortunate, but God won't let anyone or anything stand in the way of his purpose. I'm glad that you have a beautiful marriage.
> 
> Ladies, let's cut that beautiful cake Shimmie posted.


 
Supergirl's post is POWERFUL!   My Lord, I couldn't go to bed... 

It's was worth staying up for.  Praise God!

Yodie, isn't that cake beautiful?    Too pretty to cut, but it can be as the five loaves and fishes, it will never run out.  All of us will be able to have a slice and enjoy it.   

I'll see you Angels later this morning.    Sweet sleep and dreams of Jesus and your husbands.


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, 

I have received "There's still life in what looks dead" three times from the Lord.

First time - my sweet twin brother sent me roses. I love to keep these after they die. I think of it as beauty caught in time. Roses were very dead.

Was praying about the man that I believe God said is to be the husband. This was one of my Hannah moments. After I prayed, I sat to read my word. Holy spirit said look up. I looked at those dead roses and there was a new, baby branch on them. That's when I first heard "there's still life in what looks dead." I took a picture and will post another day. God is amazing. 

2nd time - had a dream. Had a pet, ugly pet. Kinda looked like an aardvark and no one else could love this pet but me. Well, my pet escaped and I just knew he had died. I was distraught. Family member kept telling me to look out the window for it, but I wouldn't. I knew it was dead. There was no hope, so I didn't look. Finally, I looked and there my pet was, just barely holding onto a tree and looking for me. My heart was so full because he was alive. He saw me, jumped down and landed, safely, on all fours and ran to me. "There's still life in what looks dead."

3rd time - I was praying and seeking God about my husband, career. Sometimes after I pray and ask God to give me a word, I just open the bible and he speaks.  I opened to Ezek 37, "can these dry bones live?" Again, there's still life in what looks dead. Ez 37 is what I received recently and you just shared it again. 

Wow!!

Number 2 and number 3 happened within the last month. Then mom shared what she did. 

I'm grateful that God loves us all enough to send us his word and then confirm it in the creative way that he sometimes chooses.

Good night ladies. Look forward to reading more testimonies of God's awesome faithfulness tomorrow.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl, I’ve been at work for 1 ½ hours and have not done a lick of work (well…I did do one thing) because I’ve been reading your testimony.  Your testimony is so very powerful.  I found myself nodding in agreement because I can relate to a lot of what you said.  I found myself trying not to tear up because I can relate to a lot of the feelings you had while God was preparing you.  Like you, I was *wanted* to get married years before it happened, but I was not *ready* to get married and God knew that.  All I can say is I thank God I was obedient because His timing is perfect and I got married at the perfect time.  God is so good.  

About Sister T…that is scary, but it just shows that God is real and He is not to be played with.  

Ladies, with each post that I read God is giving me something that I’ve been missing and needing for so long; renewed hope and renewed joy.  These testimonies are awesome.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

WOW.

Yodie.. yodie.. yodie... _that's all I can say!_ 







yodie said:


> I feel so ready...ready to love, to be loved, ready to take care of my husband, ready to help, ready to give.
> 
> Some day I will share my story.  For now, I'd lilke to share this.  I'm 30 something and my mom, whom I love dearly, never, ever mentions anything about me getting married, dating, etc.  She never even inquires if I met a man or had a date.  I live in L.A. alone, so you'd think mom would be a little interested, right. Lol!!
> 
> Anyway, just recently mom and I were on the phone talking. She said, "I was having breakfast with your nephew this morning and I saw your husband." She changed the subject and kept talking.  I said, "wait, back up.  You met who? what? You saw one of my friends?"  She said, "No, God let me see your husband today."
> 
> Now, I almost fell off the chair because mom never mentions anything about me having a man.  She's over protective and I love her dearly, but...
> 
> She goes on to say, "I was sitting there with your nephew and suddenly it was like I caught a glimpse in the spirit.  You brought your husband home.  I was staring him down, trying to see your body language, but you told me you loved him and I knew he was your husband."  She said God gave her a vision of this.
> 
> Mom said that he wasn't even intimidated by her questions and that I was very happy.
> 
> Again, I almost fell out of the chair.  Of course moms tried to brush past the subject and I told her that I needed her to patiently give me details.  I praised God because this made me feel like I'm closer than I've ever been.  *God has really done some work on me.  I see the changes.  I feel like a wife.  He's working on me.  I know I'll never be a finished project while I live on this earth, but I feel like something's happening*.
> 
> Of course I had to ask mom what he looked like.  She gave me a few details.  She knows I adore Ray Allen (Boston Celtics).  So, she goes on to say that my husband is alot more attractive than Ray.  Awww!!
> 
> Ladies, there is/was someone in my life.  The situation looks sooo dim.  Only God could resurrect it.  I cut all ties.  Tired of the in between, etc.  Whoever God has and chooses for me is the one that I want.
> 
> Okay, wanted to share. Back to the wives!!


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> Supergirl, I’ve been at work for 1 ½ hours and have not done a lick of work (well…I did do one thing) because I’ve been reading your testimony.  Your testimony is so very powerful.  I found myself nodding in agreement because I can relate to a lot of what you said.  I found myself trying not to tear up because I can relate to a lot of the feelings you had while God was preparing you.  Like you, I was *wanted* to get married years before it happened, but I was not *ready* to get married and God knew that.  *All I can say is I thank God I was obedient because His timing is perfect and I got married at the perfect time. * God is so good.
> 
> About Sister T…that is scary, but it just shows that God is real and He is not to be played with.
> 
> Ladies, with each post that I read God is giving me something that I’ve been missing and needing for so long; renewed hope and renewed joy.  These testimonies are awesome.



I didn't understand what that meant until I lived it. Now I am in a place where I would NEVER want to do anything outside of his timing, because I know the blessing of waiting for His timing. It is humbling to know how much He loved me, so much so to make me wait when I thought I knew what was best. I don't believe that David and I would have the marriage (kind of marriage) we have if I'd acted when *I* thought it should happen. God saved me from myself! It makes me cry.

Yodie, girl you made me get chills when you said you knew about Sis T before you read it. The magnitude of that event still has the power to just stop me in my tracks. 

Shimmie & MrsW, thanks for the love. Y'all seemed to have really been able to "feel" my testimony!  Shimmie, I'm glad you asked me to share. As I posted earlier, I always knew that I didn't go through any of that just for myself. I knew God would want me to help others. Hallelujah!


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Morning ladies.

Supergirl, thanks for referencing "when you thought you shouldve gotten married." Speaks volumes!! Just think of how Ms. T wouldve interfered w/your marriage and how it may have caused strife and a series of back and forth. God didn't want that.

I love how you loved David throughout. 

All of you ladies that have experienced a waiting period have helped me to see that there's always a purpose behind the wait. 

I'm so glad I didn't marry someone years ago. I wouldve destroyed their life. I wasn't ready.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Supergirl said:


> I didn't understand what that meant until I lived it. Now I am in a place where I would NEVER want to do anything outside of his timing, because I know the blessing of waiting for His timing. It is humbling to know how much He loved me, so much so to make me wait when I thought I knew what was best. I don't believe that David and I would have the marriage (kind of marriage) we have if I'd acted when *I* thought it should happen. God saved me from myself! It makes me cry.
> 
> Yodie, girl you made me get chills when you said you knew about Sis T before you read it. The magnitude of that event still has the power to just stop me in my tracks.
> 
> Shimmie & MrsW, thanks for the love. Y'all seemed to have really been able to "feel" my testimony!  Shimmie, I'm glad you asked me to share. As I posted earlier, I always knew that I didn't go through any of that just for myself. I knew God would want me to help others. Hallelujah!


Supergirl,  God's timing is perfect.  I'm just amazed with how He arranged for you to be here with us.   My God!   My God!

What seemed to be one issue (when I asked you to have the other thread closed (Thomas Weeks) ),  was a path of God's perfect timing to lead you here to join us.   Not only did  you graciously accept my invitation, but you brought a full 'Banquet' to the table.   You brought us a gift running over with wisdom, blessings and an annointing upon you that surpasses the hurts any of us have endured in our lives.  

The Lord blessed me with this scripture this morning.   And it so fits what you and the others here have shared and endured.

_"Many are the affictions of the Righteous, but the Lord shall deliver them out of them 'ALL'."   (Psalm 34:19 KJV)_

_People who do what is right may have many problems, but the Lord will solve them all.   (Psalm 34:19 NCV)_

Supergirl, I *MUST *share this scripture for it is most befitting your powerful testimony.     Regarding Sister T ...

_I Peter 3:_

_*12 For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil. *_

_*13 And who is he that will harm you, if ye be followers of that which is good? 
*_
_14 But and if ye suffer for righteousness' sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled; 
_
_15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear: 
_
_16 Having a good conscience; that, whereas they speak evil of you, as of evildoers, they may be ashamed that falsely accuse your good conversation in Christ. 
_
_17 For it is better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing. 
_
Supergirl, God 'had this' all along.  He gave this woman a chance to get things right and she chose not to.   And do not think for one moment that you and David were her 'first' victims.   She had practice and this was her 'vice' and she chose to nurture it rather than to worship God and leave the two of you alone.   

When she was 'running' and 'shouting' in Church, she wasn't praising God, she was praising herself, her own self works and that of the enemy.   She was defiling the Altar and the House of God and the perfect will of God and she would not let go.  

I am very sorry for her departure - but she killed herself for her disobedience and rebellion-and for the 'god' she chose to serve.  

She became so pre-occupied with destroying you and David, that it controlled her blood vessels; they were 'constricted' which developed into a stroke and killed her.   

God could have saved her, but she was too far gone into her cohabitation with her form of witchcraft.   She became her own god and it killed her.  

If you choose satan as your god, he will surely kill you (_speaking in general tense of 'you', no one personally_).  he doesn't care.  he doesn't care at all.   

*I'm still Ministering Marriage but it's very important to share this...*

The spirit that she was in connection with 'sits' in every Church and it takes *'consistant' *intercession to subdue them and to keep them under control.   This is why every Church needs to have 'intercessory' prayer before each service begins, before the congregation arrives and the Pastor has to know the spirit of each and every intercessor.   

For those who pray and know about this, after a while, your spirit will 'instantly' go into intercession, the Holy Spirit has you on target. 

Remember in Proverbs when God warns the 'son' against the seductress woman?   These persons (mostly women) are set to seduce the leadership and the leaders to be birthed into the Ministry to hinder and to abort the call of God on their lives.     

I won't go much deeper into this (maybe in another thread), but the point that I need to make is important to everyone here.   When you see your husband or husband to be, begin to act 'strange' and he seems lost or helpless,   IMMEDIATELY seek the Lord.   Fast, pray and annoint your husband with oil.   Seek God's voice and direction.   Surround your husband (future) with prayer and subdue those spirits of witchcraft.  

This is another reason for allowing God to be in your Marriage.   He has made you and your husband 'fitly joined' to one another (Ephesians 2) drawn nigh to one another by the Blood of Jesus. and any spirit which shall try to rise up against you is rendered null and void!  

It cannot cross the Bloodline of Jesus Christ.   

Ladies please remember this and do not allow it to make you paranoid.   God is always in control, but there are still influences that satan thrives to toss in our direction.   (Ephesians 6 - the principalities).

Now... BEFORE you EVER allow ANY woman to pray with or for you about your husband,   LISTEN TO ME!   PLEASE!   

Before you allow any woman to pray with you or for your husband, ask God to cleanse her spirit.   Ask Him to cleanse yours as well.   

Again, please do not allow this to make you paranoid.   God's word protects you.  (I Peter 3:12-17 - the verses above vs. 12 speaks of Marriage).   

However, when you are aaking women in your 'environment' to pray for your husband, just make sure God has her spirit in check.   She could be another Sister T or have a negative spiritual influence that she is unware of. 

Note:   Anyone reading this post and thinks, they cannot trust going to Church because of situations like Sister T, please don't allow this to hinder you.    If nothing else, you have the power of God to overcome all Sister T's and like spirits.    

The worse place for you to be is outside of Church where there are Sister T's all around you and no prayers to protect you.  Church is always the best place to be.  It's your sanctuary, your haven of rest. your 'Armour of God' gets reinforced in Church under the word of God and His annointing flowing upon you.   

STAY in Church!   Fight the good fight of Faith and Conquer.  For you have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ who loves you.    :Rose:


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you for this.  I love how you are quoting scriptures.  This is right on time.  I read your post the first time and I wanted to shout, but I’m at work and I’m not really a “shouter”.  I keep going back and reading it because these scriptures are so powerful..  

Reading some of these testimonies has caused me to remember some things that people were doing when my husband and I were engaged.  I won’t get into it, but my in-laws were doing some stuff (a few people in particular).  I didn’t realize it at the time.  I think my husband and I had been married for about a year before I fully realized what had been going on.  God protected us and He has continued to protect us.  Even the first few years after we were married they were doing stuff.  One time my mother-in-law gave my husband a tape of a sermon.  The title of the sermon was “Sleeping with the Enemy.”  My first thought was, “Wow!  That’s bold.”  But I chose to give her the benefit of the doubt and decided that the reason she gave my husband that tape was because it was preached by one of his old classmates.  I don’t think he ever listened to the sermon.  

Shimmie, if you feel lead, start that other thread.  This is so important.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Supergirl,  God's timing is perfect.  I'm just amazed with how He arranged for you to be here with us.   My God!   My God!
> 
> What seemed to be one issue (when I asked you to have the other thread closed (Thomas Weeks) ),  was a path of God's perfect timing to lead you here to join us.   Not only did  you graciously accept my invitation, but you brought a full 'Banquet' to the table.   You brought us a gift running over with wisdom, blessings and an annointing upon you that surpasses the hurts any of us have endured in our lives.
> 
> The Lord blessed me with this scripture this morning.   And it so fits what you and the others here have shared and endured.
> 
> _"Many are the affictions of the Righteous, but the Lord shall deliver them out of them 'ALL'."   (Psalm 34:19 KJV)_
> 
> _People who do what is right may have many problems, but the Lord will solve them all.   (Psalm 34:19 NCV)_
> 
> Supergirl, I *MUST *share this scripture for it is most befitting your powerful testimony.     Regarding Sister T ...
> 
> _I Peter 3:_
> 
> _*12 For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil. *_
> 
> _*13 And who is he that will harm you, if ye be followers of that which is good?
> *_
> _14 But and if ye suffer for righteousness' sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled;
> _
> _15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:
> _
> _16 Having a good conscience; that, whereas they speak evil of you, as of evildoers, they may be ashamed that falsely accuse your good conversation in Christ.
> _
> _17 For it is better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing.
> _
> Supergirl, God 'had this' all along.  He gave this woman a chance to get things right and she chose not to.   And do not think for one moment that you and David were her 'first' victims.   She had practice and this was her 'vice' and she chose to nurture it rather than to worship God and leave the two of you alone.
> 
> When she was 'running' and 'shouting' in Church, she wasn't praising God, she was praising herself, her own self works and that of the enemy.   She was defiling the Altar and the House of God and the perfect will of God and she would not let go.
> 
> I am very sorry for her departure - but she killed herself for her disobedience and rebellion-and for the 'god' she chose to serve.
> 
> She became so pre-occupied with destroying you and David, that it controlled her blood vessels; they were 'contricted' which developed into a stroke and killed her.
> 
> God could have saved her, but she was too far gone into her cohabitation with her form of witchcraft.   She became her own god and it killed her.
> 
> If you chose satan as your god, he will surely kill you.  he doesn't care.  he doesn't care at all.
> 
> *I'm still Ministering Marriage but it's very important to share this...*
> 
> The spirit that she was in connection with 'sits' in every Church and it takes *'consistant' *intercession to subdue them and to keep them under control.   This is why every Church needs to have 'intercessory' prayer before each service begins, before the congregation arrives and the Pastor has to know the spirit of each and every intercessor.
> 
> For those who pray and know about this, after a while, your spirit will 'instantly' go into intercession, the Holy Spirit has you on target.
> 
> Remember in Proverbs when God warns the 'son' against the seductress woman?   These persons (mostly women) are set to seduce the leadership and the leaders to be birthed into the Ministry to hinder and to abort the call of God on their lives.
> 
> I won't go much deeper into this (maybe in another thread), but the point that I need to make is important to everyone here.   When you see your husband or husband to be, begin to act 'strange' and he seems lost or helpless,   IMMEDIATELY seek the Lord.   Fast, pray and annoint your husband with oil.   Seek God's voice and direction.   Surround your husband (future) with prayer and subdue those spirits of witchcraft.
> 
> This is another reason for allowing God to be in your Marriage.   He has made you and your husband 'fitly joined' to one another (Ephesians 2) drawn nigh to one another by the Blood of Jesus. and any spirit which shall try to rise up against you is rendered null and void!
> 
> It cannot cross the Bloodline of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Ladies please remember this and do not allow it to make you paranoid.   God is always in control, but there are still influences that satan thrives to toss in our direction.   (Ephesians 6 - the principalities).
> 
> Now... BEFORE you EVER allow ANY woman to pray with or for you about your husband,   LISTEN TO ME!   PLEASE!
> 
> Before you allow any woman to pray with you or for your husband, ask God to cleanse her spirit.   Ask Him to cleanse yours as well.
> 
> Again, please do not allow this to make you paranoid.   God's word protects you.  (I Peter 3:12-17 - the verses above vs. 12 speaks of Marriage).
> 
> However, when you are aaking women in your 'environment' to pray for your husband, just make sure God has her spirit in check.   She could be another Sister T or have a negative spiritual influence that she is unware of.
> 
> Note:   Anyone reading this post and thinks, they can trust going to Church because of situations like Sister T, please don't allow this to hinder you.    If nothing else, you have the power of God to overcome all Sister T's and like spirits.
> 
> The worse place for you to be is outside of Church where there are Sister T's all around you and no prayers to protect you.
> 
> STAY in Church!   Fight the good fight of Faith and Conquer.  For you have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ who loves you.    :Rose:



Thank you for this.  I love how you are quoting scriptures.  This is right on time.  I read your post the first time and I wanted to shout, but I’m at work and I’m not really a “shouter”.  I keep going back and reading it because these scriptures are so powerful..  

Reading some of these testimonies has caused me to remember some things that people were doing when my husband and I were engaged.  I won’t get into it, but my in-laws were doing some stuff (a few people in particular).  I didn’t realize it at the time.  I think my husband and I had been married for about a year before I fully realized what had been going on.  God protected us and He has continued to protect us.  Even the first few years after we were married they were doing stuff.  One time my mother-in-law gave my husband a tape of a sermon.  The title of the sermon was “Sleeping with the Enemy.”  My first thought was, “Wow!  That’s bold.”  But I chose to give her the benefit of the doubt and decided that the reason she gave my husband that tape was because it was preached by one of his old classmates.  I don’t think he ever listened to the sermon.  

Shimmie, if you feel lead, start that other thread.  This is so important.


----------



## aribell

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

 I am in awe of this thread, the true women of God present, and the power of God being proclaimed.  Thank you for sharing.  I wish you all the greatest of blessings.

ETA:  Maybe this should be a sticky?  I think it would be great to have it be there so that whenever there is a new testimony, we can continue to add to it.


----------



## BlessedStarlette

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Delete.........


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> Thank you for this. I love how you are quoting scriptures. This is right on time. I read your post the first time and I wanted to shout, but I’m at work and I’m not really a “shouter”. I keep going back and reading it because these scriptures are so powerful..
> 
> Reading some of these testimonies has caused me to remember some things that people were doing when my husband and I were engaged. I won’t get into it, but my in-laws were doing some stuff (a few people in particular). I didn’t realize it at the time. I think my husband and I had been married for about a year before I fully realized what had been going on. God protected us and He has continued to protect us. Even the first few years after we were married they were doing stuff. One time my mother-in-law gave my husband a tape of a sermon. The title of the sermon was “Sleeping with the Enemy.” My first thought was, “Wow! That’s bold.” But I chose to give her the benefit of the doubt and decided that the reason she gave my husband that tape was because it was preached by one of his old classmates. I don’t think he ever listened to the sermon.
> 
> Shimmie, if you feel lead, start that other thread. This is so important.


   I feel 'more than lead' and it's going to come forth.   

Not now...    

I'm just waiting until it flows and it's the Holy Spirit flowing through me.   And no one has anything to fear.  It won't be 'deep' neither of the occult.  It's in the Bible.   Clear as water.  

God tells us to beware of satan's devices.... 

Want to know something?  Let's get any and all 'fear' out of the way.   satan and his teamwork is nothing to be afraid of.   Neither is a witch anything to fear.   It is they who fear YOU, woman of God!   Man of God!   Nothing!    

You're going to love this scripture...    Yes you will, I promise .  . . 

5 The LORD hath broken the staff of the wicked, and the sceptre of the rulers. 
6 He who smote the people in wrath with a continual stroke, he that ruled the nations in anger, is persecuted, and none hindereth. 

Okay.... Look at this.  satan will never be able to intimidate you again...   Look....   

(Note:  I'm sharing the key points *but please read Isaiah 14*)

12 How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! how art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations! 

Here it is...   

15 Yet thou shalt be brought down to hell, to the sides of the pit. 

*16 They that see thee shall narrowly look upon thee, and consider thee, saying,  Is this the man that made the earth to tremble, that did shake kingdoms; *
*
*17 That made the world as a wilderness, and destroyed the cities thereof; that opened not the house of his prisoners? 

Okay....  let's paraphrase it.   I've got my vaseline on my face and my earrings are off.   We finally see who the enemy has been all along.   And this is my paraphrase of Isaiah 14, verse 16.  Here goes: 

_Excuse Me ? ! ?   YOU"RE the one who was causing all of this trouble; all this time I was intimidated by YOU?   You're a punk, a puny little punk, you're cowering in fear right now, because you were never had any power over me in the first place.   _

_Everything you ever did was in 'secrret' , in the dark, in hiding where no one could see you coming.   But NOW... you've been exposed and I clearly see that you are nothing."_

God is awesome, isn't He?   He exposes satan so that we can stand up to him and not fear him or what he attempts to do.  

*For the record, I don't know it all; I never will, and I will not profess to;  but what I do know, what I have learned and what I've been taught and given, what I have lived, I will share.   :Rose:*

*Here are a few (only a few  ) starters in defeating / binding witchcraft from your Marriage.    *

The word of God tells us over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over ... YES and over and over again, that God protects us from all evil.   So, why is He protecting us?    

Because the evil is there seeking whom it may devour in divers places and formats.  

*Marriage is the #1 Attack zone of satan ---- especially in the Church.* 

he can seek to destroy anyone's life, but Marriage represents the ultimate Covenant that God has made with us.   If satan can devalue the committment a Marriage between a man and his wife, then it also devalues his committment to the Marriage he (the Husband and/or the wife) has with Jesus.    

It all ties in.    It's a trail and it traces all the way to the Cross.   The Cross which defeated satan and what he has been trying to devalue.

Marriage is extremely important to God.   These are not just words.    

Remember when he punished Miriam and Aaron for complaining and disrepecting Moses' (Black) wife?    God wasn't playing 'then' and he is not playing now.  

One last thing.   Women who are married to men who have been married before and / or have children from past relationships; ask God to cut those ties to those women; cut the ties from their mothers and sisters.   Not family or love of family, but those 'controlling' ties; those soul ties.  

Ask God to sever them and to bless them away from your marriage.   Ask God to bless the father/children relationships in a Holy union between him and his children, yet one that honors his marriage with you.   I'm sharing this with whomever this applies to.   God will tell you what and how to do this.   He will.   He wants your marriage to endure, forever, allowing no man to put asunder.      

Do not strive with any family members, let God contend with them for He contends with those who contend with you.   God knows how to relate to them and to bring and keep family harmony and peace.  

Ask God to replensish and bless your finances to allow for expenses for all of your children involved.   Ask God to keep the spirit of greed from all members and to do as unto the Lord.  

There's a Marriage that God will always protect and that's the Marriage which is dedicated to Him.    So do this in your prayer times.   Dedicate yourself, your husband, all the children, family members and your Marriage unto the Lord.    God will be in Covenant with you and it will never be rescinded.   (Psalm 89)

_"Tis More' ..._ :Rose:

Let's get back to our 'Bridal Shower" .  I'm looking forward to more Marriage testimonies.   

Let's get this party started....    

Praise Jesus!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



BlessedStarlette said:


> I have seen first hand that this thing is real. A quick story my sister had this happen to her and her boyfreind. For a man who was so dotting, loving, caring and attended church every week with my sister. I knew something was up when all of a sudden he just wasnt acting him self . Ladies you know when something dosent feel right, come to find out there was/is another woman in the picture. Last I heard they got married.
> 
> My sister was devistated because this man was just great in the sence of saying he was a good man to her. I just hope and pray he is safe and Ok. However, there is more to this than just him dipping out and finding a next woman. Shimmie if you dont feel to post that other thread , it's understandable but if you can shed some knowledge on the subject in a PM to me it's greatly appreciated.


 
Angel, this kind of stuff happens all the time.   Especially in Churchs.  It actually happens 'more' in the world, but it's not recognized for what it is.   There is no spiritual discernment of it.   

In Church there is so much occurring in the spiritual realm, that the enemy slips in with 'counterfeiters' in the spirit, who 'appear' like saints, but they are not.   

You can detect it.   It's easy.       By allowing the Holy Spirit to show you.  And He will.   He always will.    And you want to know how your response will always be?    In love and fearless.    Some witches will try and intimidate you, but it doesn't work.    

The 'Mothers' of the Church are the ones who will teach you how to discern *by way of prayer and intercession and the word of God*.   I learned from my Pastor's mother and the other older Mother's in my first Church.   I never understood why they would talk about this, but it was key.     

It's nothing to focus on.   Our focus must always be on Jesus and to stay in worship, love and praises unto Him.    Don't go to Church on a witch hunt or to be fearful of who is or who might be or who could be.     This is what satan wants you to do, so that you will be distracted from the Holy Spirit.   

Always, always, ALWAYS, keep your focus on the Holy Spirit and 'forget' about who satan is using.   The biggest fear that satan and witchcraft has is your solid worship of God because this is how they are defeated and how they depart from you.   

One of the biggest signs of witchcraft in a woman is a jealous and a competitive spirit and a spirit that manipulates and seduces a man away from a woman other than she.   

Stay in worship and do not ever be fearful or intimidated.  Stay peaceful and loving and flowing with the Holy Spirit of God.   

I learned from the older Mothers in Church that they (*the Mothers and intercessors*) are quiet and loving and peaceful in their prayers and you'd never know that inside they were destroying the works of the devil all along.   

To anyone reading this... Please do not go to Church looking or 'fearing' that a witch is there.    Don't do this.    I have news for you.  They are EVERYWHERE!   Walmart, Tar'get, the train, the bus, the restuarant watitresses, the pharmacy, the bakery, Starbucks, everywhere.   

They cannot harm you.  They are simply distractions from your focus on God.    They do have a tendency to keep you busy in prayer.   You can handle it.   This is just keeping you 'aware' of stuff when you see it happening.    The mess (control) that they put on men, can be broken in minutes, by the power of the Holy Spirit.   

Now you can understand why 'men' behave strangely 'all of a sudden'.   But it can be destroyed.   Quite easily.   Quite calmly.   Most definitely safely.  

By the Blood of Jesus   :Rose:


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

THANK YOU Supergirl for sharing your testimony.  It was so powerful.  I LOVE reading stories like these because when you're going through a situation, you can't really envision how glorious the end result will be.  But reading the stories on this thread give me renewed hope.  God is showing Himself to me more and more through threads like these in different forums.  It's as if He's saying, "it's not over til I say it is.  Just hold on."


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl...I can't read all of your posts cuz I'm just way too tired and I have to work but I've read at least two in full...and that is the road I'm walking on right now. I'm trying to hard not to doubt that God keeps telling who it is, and I want to scream it at him so bad and I can't. It's like the other person is just praying so hard against it and sometimes I don't understand why they even can do that. It's just like I dunno. I just keep questioning God and all week I keep questioning him and then I finally just came in the thread and saw your post. I dunno, it's just scary sometimes how he really will answer you.


----------



## JinaRicci

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

You ladies are all wonderful- every one of you that posted- married or single touched me so much.  Your testimonies were more than inspiring- they took my faith to a higher level.  I got chills reading some of the same things you asked God, the same conversations- it brought tears to my eyes and made me say "Wow" the whole time.  This is so encouraging- thank you so very much. 

I believe that God has shown me my husband but I am running.  I'm so scared of making another relationship mistake that it's like I'm not completely trusting God about this- some day I'll share my testimony. The thing is this guy has no idea what's going on-at least I don't think so-we don't even live in the same city.  Sometimes I feel that this info that God has shared makes me feel like a crazy person.  I don't even like talking about it.  It came out of nowhere, it doesn't even make sense. and I don't like not knowing why. Why would God tell me this?!! erplexed

So I keep praying for God to just reveal and He always has an answer ready for every question I have.  I have said to God that I think it's just about testing my faith- nothing more and it's really someone else He has in mind.  I will even bring up other men and say 'now what about him?'   God is so very patient with me.... 

One time I even went out of town with a friend- different state hours away and of course I thought 'oh maybe I'll meet some nice guys at church.'  When I walked into that little church in that little town, who do you think was the first person I saw?  I said to God "You have got to be kidding me!" I still can't believe that happened but I still put it down as just coincidence.  I have tried so very hard to put it out of mind. 

Reading this thread has encouraged me to trust God in this situation- to completely turn over all my fears in this area to Him and just be willing to wait.  After reading how God showed up for each one of you because of your faith no matter what, I have to say my faith is renewed and I thank God for each one of you.


----------



## mrselle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



JinaRicci said:


> One time I even went out of town with a friend- different state hours away and of course I thought 'oh maybe I'll meet some nice guys at church.'  When I walked into that little church in that little town, who do you think was the first person I saw?  I said to God "You have got to be kidding me!" I still can't believe that happened but I still put it down as just coincidence.  I have tried so very hard to put it out of mind.



With God there are no coincidences.


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



mrselle said:


> With God there are no coincidences.


 


MRSELLE! Your post also, was like screaming at me because  I asked the same thing, to just get to know my future husband and we could even help me each other. But I had to come back from being in another city for school to home. And I forgot I even asked for that until a while after I known him and was trying to figure something else out. The first time I heard God speak to me actually.


----------



## metro_qt

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

All these posts were amazingly beautiful.
What if i would like God to introduce me to my husband? (we can just be friends... acquaintances...for now if it's not the right timing for anything else)
I've asked, and so far no luck... just silence....


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

nevermind.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl--------



I had to lay my hat here, I saw this b/c I read of a sister in Christ who has been prayed against by 3 women, I mean they were praying against her negative day in day out!  Well my sister prayed and just was kind to them whenever she was in their presence. She explained to me within 1 year the 3 of them died! I mean they were praying against my sister in Christ and God had her back. She stood on God and God took care of her situation b/c these women who used their prayers for the negative. This is why we have to stayed prayed up! Walk in Forgiveness and Allow, Allow God to fight for his people. He will always fight for us and with God on our side we win!


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Supergirl---------------

constantly praying against our relationship and that she had recruited two other old miserable sisters to pray with her. Why would God let such an evil prayer work I wondered? Sister T, already the loudest shouter in the church was shouting louder than ever and jumping and running around the church like crazy. I figured she knew we had broken up. She probably asked someone in the pre-marital counseling class if we were in there too. I'd heard that Sister T was employing witchcraft in effort to separate David and I.


I had to hang my hat here again I beleive this to be so true! Goodness yes! However, We serve an AWESOME God and we must follow his presence! No matter what people try to throw you God is a "sheild for us'.


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Still on Supergirls post! I can relate about being prayed against! Her posts are truly blessing me! I will be back. Still reading!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Highly Favored8 said:


> Supergirl--------
> 
> 
> 
> I had to lay my hat here, I saw this b/c I read of a sister in Christ who has been prayed against by 3 women, I mean they were praying against her negative day in day out! Well my sister prayed and just was kind to them whenever she was in their presence. She explained to me within 1 year the 3 of them died! I mean they were praying against my sister in Christ and God had her back. She stood on God and God took care of her situation b/c these women who used their prayers for the negative. This is why we have to stayed prayed up! Walk in Forgiveness and Allow, Allow God to fight for his people.


All of this is true Highly Favored....all true.   God does not play games.  He protects His Children from ALL evil.   'All'.  I've personally lived this and can testify to it.  

You see we are covered by the Blood of Jesus.  And because of our relationship with God, the Blood destroys any and every evil that would try and come against us.  Even when someone tries to malign us with false rumors or accusations or they try to set others against us.   

The evil they pray or attempt to do has a boomerang effect.  *It returns upon them.*  And far worse then their 'attempt' against the Child of God.   There are so many scriptures and Biblical accounts to confirm this. 

*Numbers 5:24*

_And he shall cause the woman to drink the bitter water that causeth the *curse; *and the water that causeth the curse shall enter into her, and become bitter.... 
_
"The curse 'causeless' shall not come, it will return from whence it came..."

_"..... and *because they hired against thee* Balaam the son of Beor of Pethor of Mesopotamia, to *CURSE* thee. 
5 Nevertheless the LORD thy God would not hearken unto Balaam; *but the LORD thy God turned the CURSE into a blessing unto thee, because the LORD thy God loved thee. 
*_
"The very trap that one sets against a Child of God, turns against them who devises the evil...

*Esther 9:* 

24 Because Haman the son of Hammedatha, the Agagite, the enemy of all the Jews, had devised against the Jews to destroy them, and had cast Pur, that is, the lot, to consume them, and to destroy them; 

25 *But when Esther came before the king, he commanded by letters that his wicked device, which he devised against the Jews, should return upon his own head, and that he and his sons should be hanged on the gallows. 

*Sister T, had a chance to change her heart.  God gives everyone a chance to change from evil to good.  Especially when they are sitting under the Word to hear and to know better.  She wouldn't listen; her heart was waxed cold against the voice of God...

_Remember therefore from whence thou art fallen, and repent, and do the first works; or else I will come unto thee quickly, and will remove thy candlestick out of his place, except thou repent.  (Revelation 2:5)_

*MARRIAGE:*

*God honors Covenant and Marriage is a Covenant that God will surely protect. * 

Marriage represents who He is and How faithful His love is for us.  Anything or anyone who tries to interfere with our Marriages or our individual lives God intervenes and does not waste a moment to do so.


Ladies, all of this ties into our 'Bridal Shower'.   It does.   Because you see, God leaves no stones unturned.  He's covering not just blessing those with husbands, but truly placing His Blessings upon each of us and keeping us 'aware' of what's out there.  Yet not to fret about it.  For ultimately, God is the Only One in Control and He always will be.   

Praise Him!   :Rose:   Bless His Holy and Wonderful Name.  Bless His name. :Rose:   Jesus.


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Supergirl,  God's timing is perfect.  I'm just amazed with how He arranged for you to be here with us.   My God!   My God!
> 
> What seemed to be one issue (when I asked you to have the other thread closed (Thomas Weeks) ),  was a path of God's perfect timing to lead you here to join us.   Not only did  you graciously accept my invitation, but you brought a full 'Banquet' to the table.   You brought us a gift running over with wisdom, blessings and an annointing upon you that surpasses the hurts any of us have endured in our lives.
> 
> The Lord blessed me with this scripture this morning.   And it so fits what you and the others here have shared and endured.
> 
> _"Many are the affictions of the Righteous, but the Lord shall deliver them out of them 'ALL'."   (Psalm 34:19 KJV)_
> 
> _People who do what is right may have many problems, but the Lord will solve them all.   (Psalm 34:19 NCV)_
> 
> Supergirl, I *MUST *share this scripture for it is most befitting your powerful testimony.     Regarding Sister T ...
> 
> _I Peter 3:_
> 
> _*12 For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil. *_
> 
> _*13 And who is he that will harm you, if ye be followers of that which is good?
> *_
> _14 But and if ye suffer for righteousness' sake, happy are ye: and be not afraid of their terror, neither be troubled;
> _
> _15 But sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:
> _
> _16 Having a good conscience; that, whereas they speak evil of you, as of evildoers, they may be ashamed that falsely accuse your good conversation in Christ.
> _
> _17 For it is better, if the will of God be so, that ye suffer for well doing, than for evil doing.
> _
> Supergirl, God 'had this' all along.  He gave this woman a chance to get things right and she chose not to.   And do not think for one moment that you and David were her 'first' victims.   She had practice and this was her 'vice' and she chose to nurture it rather than to worship God and leave the two of you alone.
> 
> When she was 'running' and 'shouting' in Church, she wasn't praising God, she was praising herself, her own self works and that of the enemy.   She was defiling the Altar and the House of God and the perfect will of God and she would not let go.
> 
> I am very sorry for her departure - but she killed herself for her disobedience and rebellion-and for the 'god' she chose to serve.
> 
> She became so pre-occupied with destroying you and David, that it controlled her blood vessels; they were 'constricted' which developed into a stroke and killed her.
> 
> God could have saved her, but she was too far gone into her cohabitation with her form of witchcraft.   She became her own god and it killed her.
> 
> If you choose satan as your god, he will surely kill you (_speaking in general tense of 'you', no one personally_).  he doesn't care.  he doesn't care at all.
> 
> *I'm still Ministering Marriage but it's very important to share this...*
> 
> The spirit that she was in connection with 'sits' in every Church and it takes *'consistant' *intercession to subdue them and to keep them under control.   This is why every Church needs to have 'intercessory' prayer before each service begins, before the congregation arrives and the Pastor has to know the spirit of each and every intercessor.
> 
> For those who pray and know about this, after a while, your spirit will 'instantly' go into intercession, the Holy Spirit has you on target.
> 
> Remember in Proverbs when God warns the 'son' against the seductress woman?   These persons (mostly women) are set to seduce the leadership and the leaders to be birthed into the Ministry to hinder and to abort the call of God on their lives.
> 
> I won't go much deeper into this (maybe in another thread), but the point that I need to make is important to everyone here.   When you see your husband or husband to be, begin to act 'strange' and he seems lost or helpless,   IMMEDIATELY seek the Lord.   Fast, pray and annoint your husband with oil.   Seek God's voice and direction.   Surround your husband (future) with prayer and subdue those spirits of witchcraft.
> 
> This is another reason for allowing God to be in your Marriage.   He has made you and your husband 'fitly joined' to one another (Ephesians 2) drawn nigh to one another by the Blood of Jesus. and any spirit which shall try to rise up against you is rendered null and void!
> 
> It cannot cross the Bloodline of Jesus Christ.
> 
> Ladies please remember this and do not allow it to make you paranoid.   God is always in control, but there are still influences that satan thrives to toss in our direction.   (Ephesians 6 - the principalities).
> 
> Now... BEFORE you EVER allow ANY woman to pray with or for you about your husband,   LISTEN TO ME!   PLEASE!
> 
> Before you allow any woman to pray with you or for your husband, ask God to cleanse her spirit.   Ask Him to cleanse yours as well.
> 
> Again, please do not allow this to make you paranoid.   God's word protects you.  (I Peter 3:12-17 - the verses above vs. 12 speaks of Marriage).
> 
> However, when you are aaking women in your 'environment' to pray for your husband, just make sure God has her spirit in check.   She could be another Sister T or have a negative spiritual influence that she is unware of.
> 
> Note:   Anyone reading this post and thinks, they cannot trust going to Church because of situations like Sister T, please don't allow this to hinder you.    If nothing else, you have the power of God to overcome all Sister T's and like spirits.
> 
> The worse place for you to be is outside of Church where there are Sister T's all around you and no prayers to protect you.  Church is always the best place to be.  It's your sanctuary, your haven of rest. your 'Armour of God' gets reinforced in Church under the word of God and His annointing flowing upon you.
> 
> STAY in Church!   Fight the good fight of Faith and Conquer.  For you have been made more than Conquerors through Jesus Christ who loves you.    :Rose:




Shimmie,

Your insight about what was going on even all those years ago is spot on. Your words remind me of one of the "mothers" of the church that had Sis T's number before any human ever told her what was going on. She was a big help to me through those years. The days when all my strength to pray was gone, she continued to pray David and I through.

ETA: Oh and I remembered that we plead the blood of Jesus over our relationship one day during our courtship and we were in a room with three other couples--one other courting couple (now married) and two married couples. I knew this was powerful and when the promise finally came, I knew that the blood had protected the promise. One of the married couples that was in that room even divorced a few years later and THEY are now remarried to one another. When they divorced, I was so disappointed and I wondered if our praying the blood had really been effective. When they got back together, I rejoiced because I knew the reason!

I am not saying to anyone to lightly pray this over your relationships, but if you have a certain certainty and peace in your heart regarding a person, you _and that person together_ should (in my humble belief) touch and agree and plead the blood over your relationship.


----------



## Choclatcotton

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Woooooooooow! Supergirl! Wow! God!  Your testimony was so encouraging and confirming.  I know someone going through a somewhat similar situation and getting anxious, confused and impatient with all the waiting interruptions, miscommunications etc.  This has been so encouraging! Its as if God does not want us to open the gift like a rose unfolding prematurely will die so we must stand back and allow God to slowly unfold our love story.  Lord willing I want to have Gods plan in my marital life as well.  Only a God honouring marriage glorifys God!

"Except the Lord build the house, they labour in vain who build it"


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie thank you for blessing us with some real, real knowledge about God and watch for the traps of the enemy! Thank you so much! I have spent my whole day just reading all of these posts and taking them all in. God is so Good!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Supergirl said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> Your insight about what was going on even all those years ago is spot on. Your words remind me of one of the "mothers" of the church that had Sis T's number before any human ever told her what was going on. She was a big help to me through those years. The days when all my strength to pray was gone, she continued to pray David and I through.
> 
> ETA: Oh and I remembered that we plead the blood of Jesus over our relationship one day during our courtship and we were in a room with three other couples--one other courting couple (now married) and two married couples. I knew this was powerful and when the promise finally came, I knew that the blood had protected the promise. One of the married couples that was in that room even divorced a few years later and THEY are now remarried to one another. When they divorced, I was so disappointed and I wondered if our praying the blood had really been effective. When they got back together, I rejoiced because I knew the reason!
> 
> I am not saying to anyone to lightly pray this over your relationships, but if you have a certain certainty and peace in your heart regarding a person, you _and that person together_ should (in my humble belief) touch and agree and plead the blood over your relationship.


 


Highly Favored8 said:


> Shimmie thank you for blessing us with some real, real knowledge about God and watch for the traps of the enemy! Thank you so much! I have spent my whole day just reading all of these posts and taking them all in. God is so Good!


 
*All of us together*, by the Holy Spirit of God, have come together as 'One' in this thread, brought this forth.  All of us.   

Look how God has flowed within the hearts of each of us with a 'Kindred Spirit'.   Each testimony connects to the next and it's still flowing.   

God is saying, _*'Enough'*_ to the enemy. _* Enough!*_ _You are no longer able to deceive my Daughters neither my Sons. _ *"Enough!*"  _Their eyes are opening to what's going on in the spiritual realm.   Their weapons are no longer fought 'blindly' in the flesh (carnel) but by my Spirit,_ saith the Lord. 

Supergirl, I cherish the loving mentorship that comes from the 'Mothers in our Churdh'.   They 'KNOW' God.   And they don't boast of themselves; instead they boast of God and lay humbly before Him in earnest prayers.   

It is truly the covering of the Blood of Jesus that protects us and carries us from moment to moment and from day to day.   

I have so many testimonies of God's faithful protection.   God say that He will bless those who bless us and curse those who curse us.  And it's so true.  So, so true.   So true.    I can't begin to tell it all.   But it's all so true.  

What can take away 'my' sin?   Nothing but the Blood of Jesus.  What can make 'me' whole again?   Nothing but the Blood of Jesus.  

O' Precious is the flow, that makes 'me' white as snow.   
No other fount' I know;
Nothing but the Blood of Jesus.   :Rose:  

Praise Him.  Praise the Name of Jesus.  The Lord of All.  

This why we can't afford to 'straddle' the fence.  Compromise with other gods.
For God to be Lord of All, We have to commit to Him, our very all, for Him to cover... it all.    

"All to Jesus, I surrender, I surrender 'All.'   Not the wheel, but the entire vehicle with me and all of mine in it. Unto Jesus, I surrender 'All'.    "Amen and Amen."

Lord Jesus, unto 'You' we totally surrender our all.  Most definitely our husbands, into your hands we commend them.  Our Marriages, into your hands we commend them.  Our relationships and plans, our hopes, our dreams, our desires, even our fears and our cares.  Lord we surrender 'All'.  

Our All:  Covered in the Blood of Jesus... Amen and Amen. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Romantic....


----------



## Evolving78

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Lovie said:


> By the way....
> 
> God's word is true. In the past 2 years, I have been in the weddings of TWO virgins...both who never slept with a man in life. THe first time they EVER did ANYTHING was on their marriage bed with the covering of their husband's last name.  I feel the need to share this because many who are saving theirselves are embarrased to share it and be judged. But it is such a beautiful beautiful treasure. For those that are waiting, God is just and faithful.
> 
> One wedding was last year, I was a bridesmaid. Her and her husband just had a little baby boy.  The other wife married this past weekend, I was also a bridesmaid.  I have been in other weddings, but the power your witness for a love that grows like this....
> 
> It is so exciting to watch a virgin prepare herself and take that walk for her husband. The excitement of picking out lingerie, a special perfume, a pretty lip gloss... I always say that women who are faithful in their waiting for God's choosing of their husband will be blessed with multiple orgasms.  (Sorry if I took it there but I am assuming we all know that sex in marriage is worship).
> 
> In both cases, they courted for at least 2 years, and spent the time prior walking with a love for life -- not in search of man.
> 
> he will find you when God is ready to show him. He isn't lost!! Its just not time yet.
> 
> And when your time comes, it will be amazing!! In the meantime, your worship should be with God, and not your idea of marriage.



AMEN!  That was a beautiful post!


----------



## southernstyle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hello to all of the beautiful ladies of the CFF.  I'd like to introduce myself; I've been a member here for nearly 3 years, and this is my first post.  I've been a regular follower of the forums, but it was not until this thread that I was really moved to post.  All I can saw is WOW, look what the Lord is doing!  I want to send my most heartfelt thanks to all of the ladies who've shared (and are continuing to share) their stories and all of those who've provided: scriptures, prayers and words of encouragement.  You are all truly doing the Lord's work; you've so enouraged my heart!  It is so good to know that there are like minded women out there and that God is bringing us together so that we don't have to go it alone!  It's wonderful to see the: love, support and encouragement that you've given to one another.  I am so looking forward to getting to know all of you and being a part of this beautiful fellowship.
I am not married, but I'm so encouraged that one day I will be, and I look forward to one day sharing my story with each of you.  I truly believe that the Lord is preparing His version of the perfect love story for each of us, and He's brought us together to Bless His Holy Name and to encourage one another.  Once again, hello, and I'm so happy to be a part of this beautiful Bridal Shower!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



southernstyle said:


> Hello to all of the beautiful ladies of the CFF. I'd like to introduce myself; I've been a member here for nearly 3 years, and this is my first post. I've been a regular follower of the forums, but it was not until this thread that I was really moved to post. All I can saw is WOW, look what the Lord is doing! I want to send my most heartfelt thanks to all of the ladies who've shared (and are continuing to share) their stories and all of those who've provided: scriptures, prayers and words of encouragement. You are all truly doing the Lord's work; you've so enouraged my heart! It is so good to know that there are like minded women out there and that God is bringing us together so that we don't have to go it alone! It's wonderful to see the: love, support and encouragement that you've given to one another. I am so looking forward to getting to know all of you and being a part of this beautiful fellowship.
> I am not married, but I'm so encouraged that one day I will be, and I look forward to one day sharing my story with each of you. I truly believe that the Lord is preparing His version of the perfect love story for each of us, and He's brought us together to Bless His Holy Name and to encourage one another. Once again, hello, and I'm so happy to be a part of this beautiful Bridal Shower!


:welcome3:   Lady Southern Style     :welcome3:

I have to say we are most honored to have you here with us celebrating the gift of Marriage from our Father God in Heaven.   

We're having such a wonderful time and of course as 'Ladies' we are quite special indeed.      Our husbands are the most blessed men upon this earth to have us as their wives.   And so are we to have them as our husbands.

I wish you the most Heavenly Southern Blessings in Life, Love and in Marriage.   I praise God that He has your future husband so close that you can 'see' him in prayer, always there until God presents you to him in loving splender. 

God bless you and thank you for adding to the love and beauty of our Bridal Shower.   In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I've just read through all these posts....whew  This is serious...a Bridal Shower!!!

What a beautiful thread, from a beautiful woman of God!  This is so awesome, I have to sit back and read it again to absorb all the beautifulness of it all! 

For all you women who desire to be married...it's a precious gift and one to be cherished and nourished.  Marriage is of GOD and He has blessed it...I'm a witness!

I won't go into details yet....I'm being prayerful about it. But, dh and I will be celebrating our 10th year wedding anniversary at the end of this month and I will marry him all over again!

He said this to me during our wedding vows and I will never forget it:

_"When you need to know how I feel about you, just look into my eyes, and you will know." 
I have looked in his eyes during these past 10 years, and I know how he feels!  
What a wonderful man I married!!!!_​
Blessings to all who truly are blessed by this thread, I know I am....this is awesome indeed!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I've just read through all these posts....whew This is serious...a Bridal Shower!!!
> 
> What a beautiful thread, from a beautiful woman of God! This is so awesome, I have to sit back and read it again to absorb all the beautifulness of it all!
> 
> For all you women who desire to be married...it's a precious gift and one to be cherished and nourished. Marriage is of GOD and He has blessed it...I'm a witness!
> 
> I won't go into details yet....I'm being prayerful about it. But, dh and I will be celebrating our 10th year wedding anniversary at the end of this month and I will marry him all over again!
> 
> He said this to me during our wedding vows and I will never forget it:
> 
> _"When you need to know how I feel about you, just look into my eyes, and you will know." _
> _I have looked in his eyes during these past 10 years, and I know how he feels! _
> _What a wonderful man I married!!!!_​
> Blessings to all who truly are blessed by this thread, I know I am....this is awesome indeed!


Thank you, Beautiful Sister for your loving blessings... 

I'm so happy for you and hubbie (my handsome Godly brother).  

You gotta see this cake; it's just for you and "he'.  

First after you click on the link below, at the bottom of the page select page 02.   Then click on the very first cake at the top left of the thumbnails.  

The Monogram is sooooooo _*P*_erfect...  

It stands for *P*astor, _*P*_recious Wavy...  Isn't God awesome!   I mean, it's so elegant just like you and hubbie.  It could not express the love I have for the two of you as One, any more _*P*_erfect.    I love the drape of the bow and the jewel in the middle of the bow...  

Okay, now take a look.  I am sooooooooooooo excited.     

http://carlosbakery.com/WeddingCakes/Modern.aspx


Okay...I have another cake...    I'm too into this Wedding celebration.


Nowwwwwwww, look at this cake design for a soft breezy Island Wedding.








Wow........

Happy Blessed Anniversary to you.... Happy Blessed Anniversary to you...

Happy Blessed Anniversary to you  oooooo,   Happy Blessed Anniversary to you. 

(I was singin'     I even hit the high notes with the "ooooooo"  )


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Awwwww......  that cake is so beautiful and I LOVE the monogram on top....WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!   

Thank you so much....what an awesome and kind thought for dh and I. You know we love and appreciate you as well...your kindness and your prayers for us and the ministry that the Lord has given us, is so profound...you have no idea 

We were given a gift to spend at a really fancy, smancy, hotel in the city for our anniversary ...I look so forward to it. What a blessing we received! And, I'm purchasing tickets to go see "West Side Story" on Broadway while we are there and dinner and fun, fun, fun. 
  

Blessings to you, always..sis! 



Shimmie said:


> Thank you, Beautiful Sister for your loving blessings...
> 
> I'm so happy for you and hubbie (my handsome Godly brother).
> 
> You gotta see this cake; it's just for you and "he'.
> 
> First after you click on the link below, at the bottom of the page select page 02. Then click on the very first cake at the top left of the thumbnails.
> 
> The Monogram is sooooooo _*P*_erfect...
> 
> It stands for *P*astor, _*P*_recious Wavy... Isn't God awesome! I mean, it's so elegant just like you and hubbie. It could not express the love I have for the two of you as One, any more _*P*_erfect. I love the drape of the bow and the jewel in the middle of the bow...
> 
> Okay, now take a look. I am sooooooooooooo excited.
> 
> http://carlosbakery.com/WeddingCakes/Modern.aspx
> 
> 
> Okay...I have another cake...  I'm too into this Wedding celebration.
> 
> 
> Nowwwwwwww, look at this cake design for a soft breezy Island Wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow........
> 
> Happy Blessed Anniversary to you.... Happy Blessed Anniversary to you...
> 
> Happy Blessed Anniversary to you oooooo, Happy Blessed Anniversary to you.
> 
> (I was singin'  I even hit the high notes with the "ooooooo"  )


----------



## Highly Favored8

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Awwwww......  that cake is so beautiful and I LOVE the monogram on top....WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Thank you so much....what an awesome and kind thought for dh and I. You know we love and appreciate you as well...your kindness and your prayers for us and the ministry that the Lord has given us, is so profound...you have no idea
> 
> We were given a gift to spend at a really fancy, smancy, hotel in the city for our anniversary ...I look so forward to it. What a blessing we received! And, I'm purchasing tickets to go see "West Side Story" on Broadway while we are there and dinner and fun, fun, fun.
> 
> 
> Blessings to you, always..sis!


 


Off Topic!

Loving the Hair Nice and Wavy! 


Lovin the Hair!


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Welcome back Wavy~~! 

You're really blessed to be married a decade...and STILL BE HAPPY. Some people married less time than that can't even say that.. (not me, of course) 

God's blessings are on your marriage and It's good to see two God-fearing people celebrate their union with such style and grace..enjoy your anniversary!!!  I feel your excitement from way over here.... joy and laughter!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Awwwww......  that cake is so beautiful and I LOVE the monogram on top....WOW!!! Gorgeous!!!
> 
> Thank you so much....what an awesome and kind thought for dh and I. You know we love and appreciate you as well...your kindness and your prayers for us and the ministry that the Lord has given us, is so profound...you have no idea
> 
> We were given a gift to spend at a really fancy, smancy, hotel in the city for our anniversary ...I look so forward to it. What a blessing we received! And, I'm purchasing tickets to go see "West Side Story" on Broadway while we are there and dinner and fun, fun, fun.
> 
> 
> Blessings to you, always..sis!


That is so exciting.   It's good when couples can get away and simply enjoy the blessings of being 'One'.     

LOL @ "fancy smancy" .   Too cute.   

And I totally agree with HighlyFavored.  

YOUR HAIR IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL !  You are going to be a _Beautiful Bride_ with Beautiful Hair and a Beautiful Heart, Spirit and Soul that flows beneath it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Highly Favored8 said:


> Off Topic!
> 
> Loving the Hair Nice and Wavy!
> 
> 
> Lovin the Hair!


 
Off Topic!

Thank you, Highly Favored! 

It's a combination of: Ayurevda, Dove Moisture Mist, Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream and Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade

Simply the best!

Ok, back to the Bridal Shower


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> Welcome back Wavy~~!
> 
> You're really blessed to be married a decade...and STILL BE HAPPY. Some people married less time than that can't even say that.. (not me, of course)
> 
> God's blessings are on your marriage and It's good to see two God-fearing people celebrate their union with such style and grace..enjoy your anniversary!!!  I feel your excitement from way over here.... joy and laughter!


 
Thanks for the welcome, Laela.  I'm off and on...

Thank you so much for your blessing.  It means so much to me 

Yes, we are happy.  I thank GOD for that every day.  Every marriage has its ups and downs, but we have learned not to allow the little foxes to steal our vines!  

You can feel it huh?  Woot-woot!!!   girl....you should have seen me yesterday when I got home from work....I went in my backyard, layed down on the grass, and began rolling....     I am "Rolling in my Grass!"


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> That is so exciting. It's good when couples can get away and simply enjoy the blessings of being 'One'.
> 
> LOL @ "fancy smancy" . Too cute.
> 
> And I totally agree with HighlyFavored.
> 
> YOUR HAIR IS ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL ! You are going to be a _Beautiful Bride_ with Beautiful Hair and a Beautiful Heart, Spirit and Soul that flows beneath it.


 
Awwww.....you have me :Blush2: and

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## yodie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Congrats on 10 years!!! 

OT: I totally forgot all about Dove Moisture Mist.  Used to love that stuff.  I'm 4b natural, so I don't know how it would fit into my regimen anymore.

This is a beautiful thread ladies.  It continually blesses me!

Shimmie: All those beautiful cakes make me want sweets!



Nice & Wavy said:


> Off Topic!
> 
> Thank you, Highly Favored!
> 
> It's a combination of: Ayurevda, Dove Moisture Mist, Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream and Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade
> 
> Simply the best!
> 
> Ok, back to the Bridal Shower


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Awwww.....you have me :Blush2: and
> 
> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


 
*Ah Ha !!!* 

Now I know what your gift from me will be.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> Congrats on 10 years!!!
> 
> OT: I totally forgot all about Dove Moisture Mist. Used to love that stuff. I'm 4b natural, so I don't know how it would fit into my regimen anymore.
> 
> This is a beautiful thread ladies. It continually blesses me!
> 
> Shimmie: All those beautiful cakes make me want sweets!


   I'm sorry Precious Yodie.   These cakes are just so pretty and elegant... and......................

Well Yeah!       Now I want to eat cake too.   

Wedding Blessings to you .... :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> Congrats on 10 years!!!
> 
> OT: I totally forgot all about Dove Moisture Mist. Used to love that stuff. I'm 4b natural, so I don't know how it would fit into my regimen anymore.
> 
> This is a beautiful thread ladies. It continually blesses me!
> 
> Shimmie: All those beautiful cakes make me want sweets!


Thank you, sis!  I love this stuff, now that I know what to do with it.  I use it on dry hair instead of wet and it's been turning out lovely!



Shimmie said:


> *Ah Ha !!!*
> 
> Now I know what your gift from me will be.


Yeah, baby.....


----------



## Duchesse

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Wow! This has been one of my most favorite threads ever to read! Part of me wants to copy and paste some of the posts and make it into a booklet. Thank you ladies, all of you who posted your testimonies...Supergirl-yours read like a beautiful novella! I have been a rapt reader when I need to go to sleep. 

God is great and it is even more evident when seeing how he has worked his love personally into your individual life stories. Truly inspiring girls!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis! I love this stuff, now that I know what to do with it. I use it on dry hair instead of wet and it's been turning out lovely!
> 
> Yeah, baby.....


 
 Pastor Hubby will look and say  Wowza  come to "Papa"  

 :wow:     :wow:


----------



## Spongie Bloom

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*


----------



## paradise1975

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

^^ Thank you for bumping this beautiful blessed post. The stories are a true testiment of Gods Love, Grace and Favor. It is such a blessing as many of these testimonies are similar to some of the things that me and DH have gone through and how God has been so faithful to us through our marriage. It is such a blessing to hear the love and connection that all of you ladies have with your husbands. I am so blessed to have the love of my life that God the true matchmaker arranged. I Love, Love and I love being in Love and its just awesome to know that other holy wives share my joy.Me and DH discuss often that God not only has given us His unfailing love which is greater that any love we will ever know but He blessed us to have the love of each other to walk this journey together in marital covenant  Thank you Shimmie for this post, for your wisdom and for your beautiful heart. Thank you for allowing God to use you in a mighty way.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



paradise1975 said:


> ^^ Thank you for bumping this beautiful blessed post. The stories are a true testiment of Gods Love, Grace and Favor. It is such a blessing as many of these testimonies are similar to some of the things that me and DH have gone through and how God has been so faithful to us through our marriage.
> 
> It is such a blessing to hear the love and connection that all of you ladies have with your husbands. I am so blessed to have the love of my life that God the true matchmaker arranged.
> 
> I Love, Love and I love being in Love and its just awesome to know that other holy wives share my joy.Me and DH discuss often that God not only has given us His unfailing love which is greater that any love we will ever know but He blessed us to have the love of each other to walk this journey together in marital covenant
> 
> Thank you Shimmie for this post, for your wisdom and for your beautiful heart. Thank you for allowing God to use you in a mighty way.


 
Bless you Paradise... 

Those who love, "Love" can only be ones who have much of it in their lives; so it is with you and your husband.   For with the two of you, Love does much more abound in you and towards one another. 

For you and your husband...

_And the Lord make you to increase and abound in love one toward another, and toward all men, even as we do toward you:   (I Thessolonians 3:12)
_


----------



## Ms Red

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you for this thread Shimmie and all the wives who have posted. 

I am leaving work feeling encouraged and I have you all to thank.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Ms Red said:


> Thank you for this thread Shimmie and all the wives who have posted.
> 
> I am leaving work feeling encouraged and I have you all to thank.


 
  Wishing you all of the joys of Marriage that only God can give and for you and your husband to freely receive and keep forever... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Spongie Bloom said:


>


 
This is beautiful Spongie Bloom and yours forever... :Rose:


----------



## paradise1975

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Bless you Paradise...
> 
> Those who love, "Love" can only be ones who have much of it in their lives; so it is with you and your husband. For with the two of you, Love does much more abound in you and towards one another.
> 
> For you and your husband...
> 
> _And the Lord make you to increase and abound in love one toward another, and toward all men, even as we do toward you: (I Thessolonians 3:12)_


 
Thank you Shimmie for your beautiful word of truth that I receive.


----------



## mswoman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

The poem is great!


----------



## phynestone

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This thread has been so encouraging. I've been thinking about marriage for quite some time, especially lately. Analyzing every single detail about my last relationship and thinking I am the reason I am not married today. But I know I love God and that is one of the reasons I left that relationship. I've been made to feel foolish because I listened to God and while everything in my life isn't going well, I know it's better to trust in Him and not in what man can do for me. Thanks for the stories again. As I continue to pray for my future husband, I hope I am everything he has asked God for in a Godly wife.


----------



## joy2day

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Reading these posts about how God kept these couples has been a blessing. I have always been a sucker for a good love story, surely the ultimate love story is letting God be God in your relationship. I am totally inspired be the women here and how they held on, believed God, and as the scrptures state, "it was counted to them for righteousness." God is so good, He never renegs on a promise.

Thank you for sharing your stories, truly I have been encouraged to wait on the Lord. And thank you Shimmie. The Holy Spirit is really with you, you could just feel Him move with every response that you gave for each couple.

What a blessing!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



joy2day said:


> Reading these posts about how God kept these couples has been a blessing. I have always been a sucker for a good love story, surely the ultimate love story is letting God be God in your relationship. I am totally inspired be the women here and how they held on, believed God, and as the scrptures state, "it was counted to them for righteousness." God is so good, He never renegs on a promise.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your stories, truly I have been encouraged to wait on the Lord. And thank you Shimmie. The Holy Spirit is really with you, you could just feel Him move with every response that you gave for each couple.
> 
> What a blessing!


"Joy2day... the blessings of the Lord are upon you and not just as words which appear 'mute' from view or hearing; but as the Holy Spirit lighted upon Jesus, in Bodily form, when God said _"This is my Beloved Son, in whom I am well-pleased',_ these blessings upon_,_ you God has engraved in His heart, that in you, His daughter and handmaiden, He too is well-pleased and shall always be.   

This too, shall He carry into the Life and Love of your Marriage, which is set, it is established, ordained of the Lord.  

So it is and so it shall be, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I forgot how blessed this thread was!  I just read it again and I am so grateful to you, Shimmie, for writing this thread...what a blessing!

As I sit on my loveseat, and my husband is on the sofa, I am reminded of how much I am loved and honored.  I am truly humbled and grateful of the love and commitment we share as husband and wife and how the Lord is in the center of our marriage.

I am a blessed woman!

Yes, I am!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I forgot how blessed this thread was! I just read it again and I am so grateful to you, Shimmie, for writing this thread...what a blessing!
> 
> As I sit on my loveseat, and my husband is on the sofa, I am reminded of how much I am loved and honored. I am truly humbled and grateful of the love and commitment we share as husband and wife and how the Lord is in the center of our marriage.
> 
> I am a blessed woman!
> 
> Yes, I am!


Amen Sis.. Amen.   

You know what touches my heart?  Each time I've been on the phone with your 'hubby', he just 'bubbles' when he talks about you  He is so 'giving' of his love and ministry and he shares you with others in need so freely.   

And sis, he's always right there, smiling at our conversations; never a grumble, but laughing and smiling at us and just there, right there beside you.   The two of you are really close and yet he 'yields' so much love to others as well.   

The two of you have a beautiful Marriage that is a beautiful Ministry and a beautiful Ministry that is a beautiful Marriage.  God is there, I always know God is there with the two of you, always 'One'.  :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you, sis.  Your words were such a blessing and so true about my husband.  Thank you...you made me 

Thank you, sis...thank you. 



Shimmie said:


> Amen Sis.. Amen.
> 
> You know what touches my heart?  Each time I've been on the phone with your 'hubby', he just 'bubbles' when he talks about you  He is so 'giving' of his love and ministry and he shares you with others in need so freely.
> 
> And sis, he's always right there, smiling at our conversations; never a grumble, but laughing and smiling at us and just there, right there beside you.   The two of you are really close and yet he 'yields' so much love to others as well.
> 
> The two of you have a beautiful Marriage that is a beautiful Ministry and a beautiful Ministry that is a beautiful Marriage.  God is there, I always know God is there with the two of you, always 'One'.  :Rose:


----------



## joy2day

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, again, I say thank you from the bottom of my heart. This that you have spoken over my life today, under the unction of Holy Spirit, is a blessing and I can not even put it into words how thankful I am to the Lord. One day, when all is said and done, I will come back to tell it, beause we know that we overcome by the Blood of the Lamb and by the Word of our Testimony! And I have a testimony, but it is not time yet...



Shimmie said:


> "Joy2day... the blessings of the Lord are upon you and not just as words which appear 'mute' from view or hearing; but as the Holy Spirit lighted upon Jesus, in Bodily form, when God said _"This is my Beloved Son, in whom I am well-pleased',_ these blessings upon_,_ you God has engraved in His heart, that in you, His daughter and handmaiden, He too is well-pleased and shall always be.
> 
> This too, shall He carry into the Life and Love of your Marriage, which is set, it is established, ordained of the Lord.
> 
> So it is and so it shall be, in Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen. :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



joy2day said:


> Shimmie, again, I say thank you from the bottom of my heart. This that you have spoken over my life today, under the unction of Holy Spirit, is a blessing and I can not even put it into words how thankful I am to the Lord.
> 
> One day, when all is said and done, I will come back to tell it, beause we know that we overcome by the Blood of the Lamb and by the Word of our Testimony! And I have a testimony, but it is not time yet...


Praise Him, Praise Him, Praise Him... for I am humbled; Jesus is bearing HIS witness.  God bless you.  :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, sis. Your words were such a blessing and so true about my husband. Thank you...you made me
> 
> Thank you, sis...thank you.


 
  My Sister and Hubby..


----------



## trenise

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I posted a while back that I needed encouragement in my marriage, and I was encouraged by some of the ladies of the CF. I know others read my thread and did not respond, but still must have been praying for me. I would like to testify that I have seen some really positive changes in my marriage, and I've seen my husband even taking some tiny steps in being more of a spiritual head for the family. That's what I want from him, for him to take the lead. But I realize I can't just sit around and wait for him to do it. I still have to go on and be commited to God, with or without him.

When I stop interjecting what I want, what I expect, what I want him to be, things go so much better in the relationship. I am not nearly as frustrated. The love I have for him can come through better, and I'm not sure, but I think this makes him feel more appreciated...more respected. I bought this book that someone suggested I get entitled "Love&Respect: The love she most desires; the respect he desperately needs". I admit, I did not even get a quarter of the way through the book (I might pick it up again), but the concept has helped me a lot. And when he told me two nights ago that I was his best friend, that just turned my heart so much toward him, and I wanted to act like his best friend. I want to be his "safe place".

Thank you, to all the ladies who prayed for me and those who pray for Christian marriages.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



trenise said:


> I posted a while back that I needed encouragement in my marriage, and I was encouraged by some of the ladies of the CF. I know others read my thread and did not respond, but still must have been praying for me. I would like to testify that I have seen some really positive changes in my marriage, and I've seen my husband even taking some tiny steps in being more of a spiritual head for the family. That's what I want from him, for him to take the lead. But I realize I can't just sit around and wait for him to do it. I still have to go on and be commited to God, with or without him.
> 
> When I stop interjecting what I want, what I expect, what I want him to be, things go so much better in the relationship. I am not nearly as frustrated. The love I have for him can come through better, and I'm not sure, but I think this makes him feel more appreciated...more respected. I bought this book that someone suggested I get entitled "Love&Respect: The love she most desires; the respect he desperately needs". I admit, I did not even get a quarter of the way through the book (I might pick it up again), but the concept has helped me a lot. And when he told me two nights ago that I was his best friend, that just turned my heart so much toward him, and I wanted to act like his best friend. I want to be his "safe place".
> 
> Thank you, to all the ladies who prayed for me and those who pray for Christian marriages.


 
I am so happy for you and your hubby.   

Is the book you have by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs?   If this is the book you have I am very happy for you.    

He is hilarious and so low key about it.   I have his DVD where his Minsters his message on love and respect.    He uses a wonderful sense of humour with his messages.    I love the 'airhose' analogy that he uses for men.  

I could go on about Dr. Eggerichs' messages.   He uses the clock illustration of the cycle of the relationship between a man and a woman.   

Love is at 12 o'clock.   Respect is at 3 o'clock.   Love is at 6 o'clock and Respect is at 9 o'clock.

For a woman to get love, she has to give her husband respect,  for a husband to get respect from his wife, he has to give his wife 'Love', and the cycle continues.    

I'm just happy to hear your praise report and my prayers will always be for your marriage to continue to grow in love and to flourish in the goodness of God.    Love and blessings to you and your husband, for always.


----------



## trenise

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks Shimmie. Yes that's the book.


----------



## Sashaa08

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

What a beautiful thread! I enjoyed reading these beautiful testimonies that miracles happen everyday.


----------



## inthepink

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



trenise said:


> I posted a while back that I needed encouragement in my marriage, and I was encouraged by some of the ladies of the CF. I know others read my thread and did not respond, but still must have been praying for me. I would like to testify that I have seen some really positive changes in my marriage, and I've seen my husband even taking some tiny steps in being more of a spiritual head for the family. That's what I want from him, for him to take the lead. But I realize I can't just sit around and wait for him to do it. I still have to go on and be commited to God, with or without him.
> 
> When I stop interjecting what I want, what I expect, what I want him to be, things go so much better in the relationship. I am not nearly as frustrated. The love I have for him can come through better, and I'm not sure, but I think this makes him feel more appreciated...more respected. I bought this book that someone suggested I get entitled "Love&Respect: The love she most desires; the respect he desperately needs". I admit, I did not even get a quarter of the way through the book (I might pick it up again), but the concept has helped me a lot. And when he told me two nights ago that I was his best friend, that just turned my heart so much toward him, and I wanted to act like his best friend. I want to be his "safe place".
> 
> Thank you, to all the ladies who prayed for me and those who pray for Christian marriages.



Trenise, I remember your marital issue and at some point suggested that book to you.  I am so glad that it was helpful to you.  Sometimes we don't always know the right thing to say so having a resource to say it makes it easier on both parts.  So, thank you for posting an update about your marriage!  I am praying things continue to get better for you.  You deserve happiness just like everyone else!


----------



## inthepink

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> I am so happy for you and your hubby.
> 
> Is the book you have by Dr. Emerson Eggerichs?   If this is the book you have I am very happy for you.
> 
> He is hilarious and so low key about it.   I have his DVD where his Minsters his message on love and respect.    He uses a wonderful sense of humour with his messages.    I love the 'airhose' analogy that he uses for men.
> 
> I could go on about Dr. Eggerichs' messages.   He uses the clock illustration of the cycle of the relationship between a man and a woman.
> 
> Love is at 12 o'clock.   Respect is at 3 o'clock.   Love is at 6 o'clock and Respect is at 9 o'clock.
> 
> For a woman to get love, she has to give her husband respect,  for a husband to get respect from his wife, he has to give his wife 'Love', and the cycle continues.
> 
> I'm just happy to hear your praise report and my prayers will always be for your marriage to continue to grow in love and to flourish in the goodness of God.    Love and blessings to you and your husband, for always.



Shimmie - I had the pleasure of seeing him and his wife live at my former church - I believe it ended up being a 2 day conference on the Love & Respect book.  It was an amazing experience - even though my friends and I were single in a pool of married/engaged folks!  You're right - he is an excellent speaker.  I would encourage anyone who can see them live to do it.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie, one 'mo 'gain:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



hairlove said:


> Shimmie - I had the pleasure of seeing him and his wife live at my former church - I believe it ended up being a 2 day conference on the Love & Respect book.
> 
> It was an amazing experience - even though my friends and I were single in a pool of married/engaged folks! You're right - he is an excellent speaker. I would encourage anyone who can see them live to do it.


 
You ....... saw....... Dr. ........ Eggerich?




 





Wow, what a blessing he is.  I love his ministry.  He is sooooo funny when he imitates the husband 'crying out'  "Get off my air hose'.   

Hairlove thank you so much for sharing this.  You made my day.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> Shimmie, one 'mo 'gain:


 
 

 

God is so good to us...


----------



## trenise

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



hairlove said:


> Trenise, I remember your marital issue and at some point suggested that book to you. I am so glad that it was helpful to you. Sometimes we don't always know the right thing to say so having a resource to say it makes it easier on both parts. So, thank you for posting an update about your marriage! I am praying things continue to get better for you. You deserve happiness just like everyone else!


 
Thank you Hairlove.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Praise the Lord, Trenise....Praise the Lord!!!


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Yes He is !!! 

What dance move is that? 

God bless!






Shimmie said:


> God is so good to us...


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> Yes He is !!!
> 
> What dance move is that?
> 
> God bless!


  happydance


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> Praise the Lord, Trenise....Praise the Lord!!!


 Precious Wavy... "Hairlove" saw Dr. Emmeron Eggerich in person at her Church... 

 

I love this man's Ministry.     He reminds me of the blessing of yours and Pastor's 'A's Marriage Ministry.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Here he is...... Dr. Emerson Eggerich on VIDEO with his 'Love and Respect" message.   It's awesome!

http://www.loveandrespect.com/content/weekly_Movies_Popup.php?ID=24

Be blessed.   :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Precious Wavy... "Hairlove" saw Dr. Emmeron Eggerich in person at her Church...
> 
> 
> 
> I love this man's Ministry.     He reminds me of the blessing of yours and Pastor's 'A's Marriage Ministry.


I know... His ministry is powerful...  Thank you for saying that, Shimmie...you are a blessing to my life


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

That's some powerful stuff.... Listening now, and learning. Thanks for the link Shimmie... 

_Without Love she reacts without Respect,
Without Respect, he reacts without Love.._....


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Nice & Wavy said:


> I know... His ministry is powerful... Thank you for saying that, Shimmie...you are a blessing to my life


Oh Lawd... I 'typoed' his first name.   I spelled it 'Emmeron'... :blush3:  

It should be 'Emerson'... I was hyped.     I couldn't wait to tell you.

I was in my racing mode to get to you... _'Sis, sis, guess what?'_  

And what I said about you and hubby's Ministry is so true.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> That's some powerful stuff.... Listening now, and learning. Thanks for the link Shimmie...
> 
> _Without Love she reacts without Respect,_
> _Without Respect, he reacts without Love.._....


Laela.... I LOVE this man's Ministry.   I have to find one of his 'funny' ones.  He has me on the floor.   

Enjoy Angel... :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Oh Lawd... I 'typoed' his first name.   I spelled it 'Emmeron'... :blush3:
> 
> It should be 'Emerson'... I was hyped.     I couldn't wait to tell you.
> 
> I was in my racing mode to get to you... _'Sis, sis, guess what?'_
> 
> And what I said about you and hubby's Ministry is so true.


...I love "Whoa Daisy"

Thank you sis....


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Ohhhhhh Wow!   :wow:  

This video is soooooooo moving.    Look at the beginning.  Then he begins his message with some of his humour.   

Enjoy Angels... :Rose:

It's entitled: * "My Response is My Responsibility"*


http://www.loveandrespect.com/content/weekly_Movies_Popup.php?ID=14


----------



## joy2day

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This video really is so simple and yet so powerful. I am really taking notes and taking all this to heart, 'cause I want to be a good wife.

Lord make me over. Make me over again.

Thanks Shimmie.


----------



## aribell

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

...might repost this later.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



joy2day said:


> This video really is so simple and yet so powerful. I am really taking notes and taking all this to heart, 'cause I want to be a good wife.
> 
> Lord make me over. Make me over again.
> 
> Thanks Shimmie.


 
Here's another one, 'Angel'...  :Rose:   I love it. 

*"Message within the Message"   *

http://www.loveandrespect.com/content/weekly_Movies_Popup.php?ID=38


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



nicola.kirwan said:


> ...might repost this later.


I understand.  


It was a beautiful testimony, Nicola and I thank you for sharing it. :Rose:


----------



## F8THINHIM

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie and Wonderful Women of God,

I just want to thank you so much for all of the testimonies and encouragement.  I am so encouraged!!!  Shimmie, the details of table settings, ambiance, cakes and the Word are awesome and I know I feel so special!
I "lived as married" for 12 years before I returned to the Lord and rededicated my all to HIm.  I have been celibate for the past 13 years and am waiting on the Lord to do things right this time.  Since I am older and my children are grown, I was feeling like marriage may not be in His plans for my life.  
Now I have hope.  I believe that when it is time, He will bring the marriage He designed me for into my life.  In the mean time, I am determined to worship Him in my singleness.  I love this bridal shower!


----------



## BrightCurls

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hello Sisters in Christ. I am sort of a newbie and a lurker. You ladies have given me so much hope and blessings, I thought I should come out of lurk mode and at least share how the Lord blessed me with my DH. Here is my story: It seems everyone around me was either married or getting married. I felt so lonely and as if God had forgotten about me. I had a friend who was in the same situation as me -feeling unloved and unwanted. One day, the Lord placed on our hearts to fast and pray for our spouses. Not long after our fast, my friend met and married her hubby. I was so upset that my prayer had not been answered. Around the same time...one of my nieces, who is about my age, became engaged and she did not want to tell me because she was afraid I would be hurt. I had to find out from someone else that she was getting married.  At the time, I was in college working on another degree. I dropped out of school, moved back home with my parents, and called my older brother, who had been living in TN. for decades. I'm the youngest in a large family and my brother is also my godfather. I called my brother and asked him and his wife if I could move to TN and live with them. I told them I wanted to go back to school and needed to get away from my home state. On November 22, 1995 I left my roots, my dear parents, friends, and family and I moved to TN. I stayed to myself while living with my brother and his family and rarely went out with them to a movie, restaurant, or anywhere. On Christmas Eve they asked if I wanted to attend a Christmas celebration at one of their friend's house. I usually said "No" every time they asked me to go somewhere with them, but this time I said "Yes". You see...I am very timid and really do not like to be around large crowds. Nevertheless, I went to the celebration and had a nice time. The next day the hostess called and asked me if I would like to meet her cousin. She blurted out: "Since you are new in town, I figured he could show you around." I told her it would be fine if she gave her cousin my phone number. I received a phone call from her cousin and my future husband in January. He was down to earth, talkative, and made me feel immediately at ease. We went out on our first "blind" date sometime in January 1996 and we were married November 30, 1996. Yes, we had a short engagement, but we knew we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together. I even got married before my niece who was afraid to tell me about her engagement!! God is so faithful. My hubby and I are about to celebrate our 13th wedding anniversary. We have two handsome boys (an 11 year old and a 6 year old) and we are happily married. We did have some bumps in the road, but Christ has been faithful to keep our marriage together. The moral of my story is- when I stopped looking for my mate, God sent him to me. I hope this story encourages those of you who are waiting on the Lord for a mate. Pray diligently and seek His kingdom first and He will bless you with the desires of your heart. 
In His Grip...Saved1291


----------



## joy2day

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Saved1291, what a beautiful love story you have! God is so amazing how He weaves and executes His plan. You had to get to a place of discomfort in order to step out of your box, and move to TN. So, even though you weren't looking for your hubby in the natural, your prayers ordered your steps, and you literally walked right to him. That is utterly incredible. 

People seem to magnify struggles in marriage or the issues that we may have in communicating with the opposite sex; to hear godly women telling their stories is so edifying because happy marriages do exist and you beautiful sisters are shinning examples of that, and I thank you for being an example to me.

F8THINHIM, we are on this journey together, and I feel you. I messed up earlier in my life, and now that I am getting older, I am gaining wisdom. I have been celebate for nearly 10 years, and my single walk has been painful at times, but I had to find the value in me first, before I could expect him to see my worth. God is so good, and he has husbands for us.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie and Wonderful Women of God,
> 
> I just want to thank you so much for all of the testimonies and encouragement. I am so encouraged!!! Shimmie, the details of table settings, ambiance, cakes and the Word are awesome and I know I feel so special!
> 
> I "lived as married" for 12 years before I returned to the Lord and rededicated my all to HIm. I have been celibate for the past 13 years and am waiting on the Lord to do things right this time. Since I am older and my children are grown, I was feeling like marriage may not be in His plans for my life.
> 
> Now I have hope. I believe that when it is time, He will bring the marriage He designed me for into my life. In the mean time, I am determined to worship Him in my singleness. I love this bridal shower!


 
Hello Precious Daughter of God... 

Your post is so sincere and heartwarming.  This came into my heart as I read your beautiful testimony.

When the Progical son returned home to his Father, a ring was placed upon his finger and a coat was placed upon him and there was royal celebration.   

For you the celebration was this...

*The Invitation...*







*The Rings...*






_*Your Covering...*  (The Coat of Honour)._ 

"Your Wedding Veil" (Notice the Details on the end: "Tied the Knot".)






*Your Flowers...* _called "Purity" Gentle White Tiny Blossoms -- on a bed of Green. _

*From Song of Solomon 1:16* _ "How handsome you are, my lover! Oh, how charming! And our bed is *Verdant*".   _

_Your Marriage Bed is 'Verdant'... on a bed of fresh green... A brand new Life, a new Beginning for you and your husband the two of you...  "Verdant" and Pure. _






_*The Celebration...*_






:Rose:  Abundant Blessings for you.... For you have been faithful and it's never too late to be blessed by God who is Faithful that Promised.   

Whatever you give up for Christ (the sake of the Gospel) He rewards you 100-fold 'now' in this time, for you have *'Faith in Him"* ...


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Saved1291 said:


> Hello Sisters in Christ. I am sort of a newbie and a lurker. You ladies have given me so much hope and blessings, I thought I should come out of lurk mode and at least share how the Lord blessed me with my DH.
> 
> Here is my story: It seems everyone around me was either married or getting married. I felt so lonely and as if God had forgotten about me. I had a friend who was in the same situation as me -feeling unloved and unwanted.
> 
> One day, the Lord placed on our hearts to fast and pray for our spouses. Not long after our fast, my friend met and married her hubby. I was so upset that my prayer had not been answered. Around the same time...one of my nieces, who is about my age, became engaged and she did not want to tell me because she was afraid I would be hurt. I had to find out from someone else that she was getting married.
> 
> At the time, I was in college working on another degree. I dropped out of school, moved back home with my parents, and called my older brother, who had been living in TN. for decades. I'm the youngest in a large family and my brother is also my godfather. I called my brother and asked him and his wife if I could move to TN and live with them. I told them I wanted to go back to school and needed to get away from my home state.
> 
> On November 22, 1995 I left my roots, my dear parents, friends, and family and I moved to TN. I stayed to myself while living with my brother and his family and rarely went out with them to a movie, restaurant, or anywhere.
> 
> On Christmas Eve they asked if I wanted to attend a Christmas celebration at one of their friend's house. I usually said "No" every time they asked me to go somewhere with them, but this time I said "Yes". You see...I am very timid and really do not like to be around large crowds. Nevertheless, I went to the celebration and had a nice time.
> 
> The next day the hostess called and asked me if I would like to meet her cousin. She blurted out: "Since you are new in town, I figured he could show you around." I told her it would be fine if she gave her cousin my phone number. I received a phone call from her cousin and my future husband in January. He was down to earth, talkative, and made me feel immediately at ease. We went out on our first "blind" date sometime in January 1996 and we were married November 30, 1996.
> 
> Yes, we had a short engagement, but we knew we wanted to spend the rest of our lives together. I even got married before my niece who was afraid to tell me about her engagement!! God is so faithful. My hubby and I are about to celebrate our 13th wedding anniversary.
> 
> We have two handsome boys (an 11 year old and a 6 year old) and we are happily married. We did have some bumps in the road, but Christ has been faithful to keep our marriage together.
> 
> The moral of my story is- when I stopped looking for my mate, God sent him to me. I hope this story encourages those of you who are waiting on the Lord for a mate.
> 
> Pray diligently and seek His kingdom first and He will bless you with the desires of your heart.
> 
> In His Grip...Saved1291


 
What a beautiful testimony and you have proven that God is surely 'Fathful' and does not leave us hopeless nor without fulfilling His exceeding great and precious promises to us.  

I wish you and your hubby and your beautiful sons, all of life's blessings and more than you've ever hoped and prayed for.   You are a blessing to this life we live in.  You live to 'please and to allow God to be God' in your life which will always be a living, breathing testament to the world of those who do not believe.   Because you do, many of them will turn and believe in Him too.  

Blessings to you Woman of God; your house will always stand and your marriage will never fail; for God is the cornerstone of who you and your husband are ... "HIS"; you are the apple of God's heart and His eye. :Rose:


----------



## F8THINHIM

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Hello Precious Daughter of God...
> 
> Your post is so sincere and heartwarming. This came into my heart as I read your beautiful testimony.
> 
> When the Progical son returned home to his Father, a ring was placed upon his finger and a coat was placed upon him and there was royal celebration.
> 
> For you the celebration was this...
> 
> *The Invitation...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Rings...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Your Covering...* (The Coat of Honour)._
> 
> "Your Wedding Veil" (Notice the Details on the end: "Tied the Knot".)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Your Flowers...* _called "Purity" Gentle White Tiny Blossoms -- on a bed of Green. _
> 
> *From Song of Solomon 1:16* _"How handsome you are, my lover! Oh, how charming! And our bed is*Verdant*". _
> 
> _Your Marriage Bed is 'Verdant'... on a bed of fresh green... A brand new Life, a new Beginning for you and your husband the two of you... "Verdant" and Pure. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Celebration...*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :Rose: Abundant Blessings for you.... For you have been faithful and it's never too late to be blessed by God who is Faithful that Promised.
> 
> Whatever you give up for Christ (the sake of the Gospel) He rewards you 100-fold 'now' in this time, for you have *'Faith in Him"* ...


 

Shimmie,

You are such a BLESSING!!!!!  I am in awe and remain speechless!  Thank you for sharing that word from the Lord.  I am blessed beyond words.  :blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



F8THINHIM said:


> Shimmie,
> 
> You are such a BLESSING!!!!! I am in awe and remain speechless!  Thank you for sharing that word from the Lord. I am blessed beyond words. :blowkiss:


 Right back at you'    :blowkiss:  

It's never too late, to reap the blessings of love and obedience.  :Rose:


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I read this post a while ago before I was a paid member but some of these stories make me cry and give me hope that a past whore like me can be blessed with a good man of God who will love me and be patient with me because I will run when anyone gets to close.I use to say oh me I never marry..I just have a different man for each night of the week.But now Im getting old and closing in on being over the hill at 23 and I
m starting to want a hubby and have the nice things of somone who cares about me and puts my needs over his own.The only man that has done this is my daddy which I didnt meet until I graduated this past May in person but we connected when I was 18.He spends his money which is big thing to me and he cares about me and my desires..


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



coco_diva4 said:


> I read this post a while ago before I was a paid member but some of these stories make me cry and give me hope to be blessed with a good man of God who will love me and be patient with me.....


 
Hi Little Sister... 

You are a beautiful and precious jewel who shines in the heart of God our Father.   You are one of His daughters who shine and sparkle all the way up in Heaven from here on earth.  And you always will. 

From the moment you were conceived and upon the day you were born and throughout your entire journey on this earth, you have nothing less than God's best that He has for this world to love and appreciate.  

And to you will be drawn the man whom God has designed and prepared for you.  Long before you were born, God prepared you as His daughter to be adjoined to this man who God has joined together.  

Fear not the journey nor the path; for all in your life before has passed and unto you will be given the promises which God has made to Himself, to do His very loving best for you.  

Sweet Coco... don't look back.  It's not there; the treasures God has for you are before you, lined up one by one and can never be undone. 

In Jesus' Name... it is so and therefore, so it is.  Amen and Amen 

Babygirl... "don't look back..." :Rose:


----------



## CoilyFields

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

YOU HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH THIS POST HAS BLESSED ME. I got encouragment, confirmation, and reminders of God's word and his will. I will post a thread in testamony to the awesome power of God when his promise is manifested. Just pray with me sisters that i prepare myself for the gift that God has for me.


----------



## foxee

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I'm coming out of lurkmode to say I absolutely adore this thread!  I laughed . . . I cried . . . got warm fuzzies all over.  These testimonies are so encouraging.  I've been single for what feels like an eternity.  I'm frustrated, but still hopeful.  Perhaps I'll have my own story to share with you all one day.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



CoilyFields said:


> YOU HAVE NO CLUE HOW MUCH THIS POST HAS BLESSED ME. I got encouragment, confirmation, and reminders of God's word and his will. I will post a thread in testamony to the awesome power of God when his promise is manifested. Just pray with me sisters that i prepare myself for the gift that God has for me.


 


foxee said:


> I'm coming out of lurkmode to say I absolutely adore this thread! I laughed . . . I cried . . . got warm fuzzies all over. These testimonies are so encouraging. I've been single for what feels like an eternity. I'm frustrated, but still hopeful. Perhaps I'll have my own story to share with you all one day.


 
:welcome3:   Foxee and CoilyFields   

Thank you for coming to our 'Bridal Shower'.    These are for you  

I'm looking forward to your wonderful testimonies.... and quite soon. 

God's blessings upon you and your future hubbies.... :Rose:


----------



## LIKI51

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Amen, the Power of a Praying Wife is a WONDERFUL Book, I am going to try and be more diligent to say one everyday.


----------



## mswoman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This thread is so wonderful... just wanted to give some extra hugs to those who may need it. God Bless...


----------



## Northern_Belle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

The Power of a Praying Wife has been just a blessing for me.  I can't recommend it enough for women who are married, engaged, or seriously dating who they believe is their future husband.  It's never too soon to keep your husband covered in prayer and even if you never say a word to them, they will know you have them covered.


----------



## mswoman

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I thought this would be great to bump for mother's day


----------



## BeautifulFlower

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Supergirl said:


> My story is an emotional one, much like p31s story. We went through some stuff before we received the promise. I think I'm just going to cut & paste from some PMs I shared with a very special member. I may come back later and delete part of the testimony, because it is very personal and I don't like to share it. But it is a major demonstration of His power and I want you all to know that God does things in a way so that you will absolutely KNOW for sure that it is HIM working.
> 
> Back in a second...


Supergirl, I have truly been battling some things in relationships and I stepped out on faith and left a relationship I thought God was leading me in. The other day I read through your PMs of your testimony and it uplifted me. I am encoruaged that it may not come when you want it but it will be there right on time. 

Thank you for your story. I will PM what's been going on. I


----------



## loolalooh

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks for bumping this!  Off to read.


----------



## Ms Red

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Bumping.......


----------



## Iammoney

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

bumping bumping bumping


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Here are some more stories that I would like to share with you regarding other christians and how their prayers were answered regarding marriage.

http://sohowdidyouknow.blogspot.com/

I hope you enjoy them as much as I did


----------



## delitefulmane

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

For the ladies who have posted here, I am just curious as to HOW God tells you a certain someone is _the one_? How do you know for sure?


----------



## Kalani

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> All of you ladies that have experienced a waiting period have helped me to see that *there's always a purpose behind the wait.*



This reminds me of a song by a contemporary Christian group, "For Those Who Wait": 

Another day, another waiting game
A little different but it's still the same
I am here, but where's the one I'm longing for?
I'm having trouble feeling all alone
Will my heart ever find a home?
I want to hope but sometimes I just don't know
I know I'm not the only one

So we sing a lullaby to the lonely hearts tonight
Let it set your heart on fire, let it set you free
When you're fighting to believe
In a love that you can't see
Just know there is a purpose
For those who wait

I want to open up my eyes
I know that all I need is time
I'm growing stronger every single day
God, I'm going to lean into You now
Letting go of all my fear and doubt
I can't do this on my own so I'll give You control
I know I'm not the only one

The pressure makes us stronger
The struggle makes us hunger
The hard lessons make the difference
The pressure makes us stronger
The struggle makes us hunger
The hard lessons make the difference
And the difference makes it worth it.


----------



## foxee

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



delitefulmane said:


> For the ladies who have posted here, I am just curious as to HOW God tells you a certain someone is _the one_? How do you know for sure?




I want to know the answer too!


----------



## stephluv

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I absolutely :heart2: this thread...just wanted to give it a bump hoping there are some new testimonies to post.....

This thread definitely gave me hope...especially since I just recently got saved and baptized last wknd 9/11....i have been taking baby steps to become the Christian that God wants of me...and this thread helped me realize how true Psalm 37:4 "Delight thyself also in the Lord: and he shall give the desires of thine heart"

Keep them coming ladies...not only does it allow you to reminice about your loved one it also gives the rest of a glimmer into the true love God intended for all of us. 


"A womans heart should be so hidden in Christ, tha a man will have to seek HIM first, in order to fine her."---- i believe is Maya Angelou but its my a quote that keeps me striving!


----------



## LovingLady

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



stephluv said:


> "A womans heart should be so hidden in Christ, tha a man will have to seek HIM first, in order to fine her."---- i believe is Maya Angelou but its my a quote that keeps me striving!


 
That is a great quote and I think it is very true.


----------



## stephluv

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you Abdijz!!! I also think this is very true--- last night I was speaking with a Youth Preacher from another state that came to visit and of course I had to ask about marriage and he just had one key suggestion for me...i'm summing it up to how i understood it "once you find what God wants of you then you'll understand what God wants for you....become spiritually mature and open your heart to his word....afterwards God will send your mate to you" 

I felt immensely relieved cause this was the route I am tryin to go on now...These stories/testimonies on this thread had me on this spiritual journey to get closer to God and the quote above sums it up so nicely


----------



## foxee

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

So I'm rereading this thread for what seems like the 1,000th time.  I just can't get enough of these testimonies.  I even spotted one post where a person had almost given up hope but now they have a wedding ticker in their signature!  God is good!  I cannot wait to come back and share my testimony!


----------



## Sarophina

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

@goldielocs I know I'm late(just found this thread ) but thanks for sharing your story. Soo honoring and beautiful.
Love is not just romance, it's sacrifice and selflessness. I love love how you were protective of your heart until you knew he was the one. I love how you were considerate of your daughter's feelings above all else. I love the protection of your grandparents until he was ready to propose to you.


----------



## Jrsmith

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



yodie said:


> Married ladies, thank you to all of you who will share your stories as an encouragement to all of us who are expecting to meet our Knights in Shining Armor (great book ladies).
> 
> Before I read Shimmie's last post, I said to myself that all the conversations with you ladies about marriage are as if I'm having a virtual bridal shower  with all of you...and then I read Shimmie's post.
> 
> I look forward to all the stories yet to come.
> 
> *Oh, I'm curled up with my copy of "The power of a praying wife." I decided to say one of these prayers for my husband every night as the Holy Spirit leads. Single ladies, this is a great book. Pick up a copy if you don't have one. Join me. Let's start praying for our gift from God. Brought my book 2/15/02. Wow!!*
> 
> Be blessed!




This is a great idea. I'm going to pick this book up tomorrow!


----------



## Maracujá

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Finally finished reading this thread after two hours and I am just...don't even have words for it. Thank you so much ladies! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



GoddessMaker said:


> I read this post a while ago before I was a paid member but some of these stories make me cry and give me hope that a past whore like me can be blessed with a good man of God who will love me and be patient with me because I will run when anyone gets to close.I use to say oh me I never marry..I just have a different man for each night of the week.But now Im getting old and closing in on being over the hill at 23 and I
> m starting to want a hubby and have the nice things of somone who cares about me and puts my needs over his own.The only man that has done this is my daddy which I didnt meet until I graduated this past May in person but we connected when I was 18.He spends his money which is big thing to me and he cares about me and my desires..


 

YOU ARE NOT A WHORE.. NEVER THAT.. LIKE ME.. YOU JUST LIVED A MISDIRECTED LIFE FOR AWIHLE


----------



## Supergirl

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

BUMP

How about some updates? This thread has been a while? Who is courting/engaged/married now, but you weren't when this thread started? Tell us a little somethin' somethin'!


----------



## Iammoney

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Im loving this ..........................


----------



## Sharpened

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I remember one weekend morning, years prior to Him calling me, wrestling the comforter off me. Sitting hunched over the edge of the bed, head in hands, I sighed. “I’m tired of this. God, please, can you take this urge to have a husband and children away from me? If I am not meant to have a family, I would rather not have this on me.” I did not know if it would be answered; I just had to get it out of my system somehow.

Months later, while enjoying a long shower, the prayer popped into my head for some reason. Then I noticed it—the desire was gone! I tried to conjure it up, nothing. Amazed, a sob lodged in my throat as I told Him, “Thank you! Thank you so much!” a few times. I had no idea why He did that for a sinner like me; I was many years from understanding it.

What I had done was sacrifice a piece of myself. I had never heard of this commandment of Jesus until a few years ago. Yes, many people had done that very thing when He calls people into His service, but I did not understand that it was for everyone to do. One thing I have learned since then: repentance sticks better when you nail everything of yourself on the cross—not at the foot or somewhere nearby. At the time, He was placing me on that path, the first step of many, most of which I did not realize I had traveled until two years ago.

Yes, I did get blessed with a family, but I still had so much alteration to undergo or I would not have been able to deal with the trials that came along the way (and are still coming).


----------



## OhmyKimB

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I understand what your saying...however since you didn't want a family in the first place or a husband, did u ever end up praying for one?


----------



## aribell

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is an excellent series on this topic.  You have to register, but it's free.  "God is a Matchmaker" by Derek Prince.

http://www.derekprince.org/Groups/1000066017/DPM_US/Radio/DPLR_Show_Archives/God_is_a/God_is_a.aspx


----------



## Sharpened

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



OhmyKimB said:


> I understand what your saying...however since you didn't want a family in the first place or a husband, did u ever end up praying for one? And then if not....



Oh, no, I wanted a family, even since I was a teenager. It bugged me to no end seeing my friends say they did not to have children or have them after the age of 25 start their families so early. I had prayed for a family but had not made any changes in my life since my friends had stayed the same. I was so frustrated and fed up with people and myself at the time, that my mindset was "get rid of it if I don't need it. I give up! Take it!"

After a sexual demonic attack, in tears, I realized this idol called sex was going to destroy me one day. "God, I cannot keep going like this. I need a husband or this lust thing needs to go. Just take it and tell me what to do!" Like a dog to vomit I turned back, but this time, it started to taste nasty and the texture was gross. LOL! 

I wish I could say I waited until marriage to start having sex again. The night the Holy Spirit yanked me out a dead sleep and my future DH recited the sinner's prayer with me changed both our lives. Moving in together, miscarriage, another pregnancy, marriage, learning how to be interdependence, learning about the Lord the hard way, his mother's death, children's health problems...definitely not a Hallmark moment my life has been. 

If you can avoid the path I took and simply sacrifice all of self on the cross, please, please do it!


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I have just recently gotten out of a relationshi and my heart is hurting and YHWH sent me to read this thread.... and I read something I needed to hear... thank You Abba..


----------



## foxee

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



nicola.kirwan said:


> This is an excellent series on this topic.  You have to register, but it's free.  "God is a Matchmaker" by Derek Prince.
> 
> http://www.derekprince.org/Groups/1000066017/DPM_US/Radio/DPLR_Show_Archives/God_is_a/God_is_a.aspx



nicola.kirwan I have this book!  It was gifted to me by my mother.  It's an excellent read.  I did a search on Amazon and there are used copies for less than $1.  I highly recommend it to any single Christian who desires marriage.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Nymphe,

Thanks for sharing your testimony... :Rose:


----------



## TeeMBL

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Just marking my place in this thread.  I have faith that I'll be updating this really soon.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Beautiful Brides   

Thank you for keeping the love of this thread 'alive'.  

And Yes... 

I called *each of you*...

Beautiful Brides


----------



## Guitarhero

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

^^Thank you for bumping this again.  I couldn't remember the thread title at all.  It's so needed.  It is a good thing....not saying the only thing nor the thing for everyone else...but it is a good thing...a great marriage under G-d.


----------



## LoveisYou

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Let  Your wil be done Lord, Your will, not mine


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



LoveisYou said:


> Let  Your wil be done Lord, Your will, not mine



Amen... "No Counterfeits" ....


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I thought God answered my prayers when I posted my story in this thread, boy was I wrong. He was more like an answer from Satan.He's now my ex-dh. I haven't 100% figured out where I went wrong because I truly believed that God had answered my prayers, maybe one day but it wasn't then.  Oh well, like someone said up thread- Lord, let your will be done, not mine. 

Amen.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Ladybelle said:


> I thought God answered my prayers when I posted my story in this thread, boy was I wrong. He was more like an answer from Satan.He's now my ex-dh. I haven't 100% figured out where I went wrong because I truly believed that God had answered my prayers, maybe one day but it wasn't then.  Oh well, like someone said up thread- Lord, let your will be done, not mine.
> 
> Amen.



  

You will always be 'Asper' Woman...one who is followed in love.


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

You're so sweet, thank you!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Ladybelle said:


> You're so sweet, thank you!



You are a special sister and friend to many and even more a powerful witness and handmaiden of the Lord.   

Literally God is saying, 'forgetting those things which are 'behind'...

Literally, He has said and what has been said is not a lie.  

Keep going forward, Beautiful Ladybelle (Beautiful 'Asper'), keep going forward.   Soon you'll 'see' why.     Very soon.


----------



## Ladybelle

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> You are a special sister and friend to many and even more a powerful witness and handmaiden of the Lord.
> 
> Literally God is saying, 'forgetting those things which are 'behind'...
> 
> Literally, He has said and what has been said is not a lie.
> 
> Keep going forward, Beautiful Ladybelle (Beautiful 'Asper'), keep going forward. Soon you'll 'see' why.  Very soon.


 
*tear. That means a lot. (((hugs)) and thank you!


----------



## Ms Red

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you for this thread, ladies.

I am still holding onto hope and praying to be in God's will. I know he does everything in HIS (perfect) time so I am standing on Philippians 4:4-8 ("Be anxious for nothing, but in everything by prayer and supplication, with thanksgiving, let your requests be made known to God...  and the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding, will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.")

There is a man who I am dating and I have gone to the Lord about it and waiting for confirmation. How will I know?


----------



## BeautyPoint

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I always enjoy visiting this thread hoping to read more stories on how God answered marriage prayers. 

I would like to have a story to share one day, but I feel that it is so far away. *le sigh*


----------



## sweetvi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

...bumping...


----------



## Sarophina

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Today I had a guest speaker at my church. He is a missionary from Jamaica.
He gave his marriage testimony and I thought I'd share to encourage my fellow singles.

At age 6, God told him who his wife was going to be and gave him the location of where she lives currently. She lived in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania; a different country altogether.  
So, he decided that he would wait faithfully for the one God had told him about.  At age 20, God gave him the name of his wife: Josephine Andrews. He continued to trust in God, despite his friends & family mocking him for not dating. He held onto God's promise.

At age 27, he was a semi-famous track athlete and traveled to sporting events in Europe. 
During this time, a young lady by the name of Josephine Andrews from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania enjoyed writing letters sharing the gospel, to people around the world. She wrote a letter to him and he wrote a letter back to her. Their correspondence became more frequent until she came out to live with him and the rest is history.

He's 83 now and they have been married for 54 years! 

He really encouraged me to hold onto God's promise; although the world views me as strange and jarring because I choose not to date. God has my perfect match out there and I will faithfully wait for him. )


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Sarophina said:


> Today I had a guest speaker at my church. He is a missionary from Jamaica.
> He gave his marriage testimony and I thought I'd share to encourage my fellow singles.
> 
> At age 6, God told him who his wife was going to be and gave him the location of where she lives currently. She lived in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania; a different country altogether.
> So, he decided that he would wait faithfully for the one God had told him about.  At age 20, God gave him the name of his wife: Josephine Andrews. He continued to trust in God, despite his friends & family mocking him for not dating. He held onto God's promise.
> 
> At age 27, he was a semi-famous track athlete and traveled to sporting events in Europe.
> During this time, a young lady by the name of Josephine Andrews from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania enjoyed writing letters sharing the gospel, to people around the world. She wrote a letter to him and he wrote a letter back to her. Their correspondence became more frequent until she came out to live with him and the rest is history.
> 
> He's 83 now and they have been married for 54 years!
> 
> He really encouraged me to hold onto God's promise; although the world views me as strange and jarring because I choose not to date. God has my perfect match out there and I will faithfully wait for him. )



Sarophina:  Wow!   Two Score and Ten plus Four years.    God is God and there is no other.  

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful testimony on true marriage... Man and Wife.  :Rose:


----------



## loolalooh

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Sarophina said:


> Today I had a guest speaker at my church. He is a missionary from Jamaica.
> He gave his marriage testimony and I thought I'd share to encourage my fellow singles.
> 
> At age 6, God told him who his wife was going to be and gave him the location of where she lives currently. She lived in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania; a different country altogether.
> So, he decided that he would wait faithfully for the one God had told him about.  At age 20, God gave him the name of his wife: Josephine Andrews. He continued to trust in God, despite his friends & family mocking him for not dating. He held onto God's promise.
> 
> At age 27, he was a semi-famous track athlete and traveled to sporting events in Europe.
> During this time, a young lady by the name of Josephine Andrews from Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania enjoyed writing letters sharing the gospel, to people around the world. She wrote a letter to him and he wrote a letter back to her. Their correspondence became more frequent until she came out to live with him and the rest is history.
> 
> He's 83 now and they have been married for 54 years!
> 
> He really encouraged me to hold onto God's promise; although the world views me as strange and jarring because I choose not to date. God has my perfect match out there and I will faithfully wait for him. )



  *happy tears*


----------



## bumblb87

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I have truly been blessed by this thread. Thank you ladies


----------



## Sarophina

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I wanted to share a courtship story to encourage my fellow singles. This was taken from Young ladies christian fellowship. ylcf.org 

This lady shares how God answered her marriage prayers.

--------------------
On May 18, 2004

Ebonie McLendon and Oshebar Hardman were united as one in Jesus Christ in Marriage. We pray that our Testimony will encourage others and show that if you put God first He will Give you the desires of your heart…..(Psalms 37:4) 
Now introducing
Mr. and Mrs. Oshebar Hardman  

 Her Story…

GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, and ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD!! I give all glory and honor to God who is the head of our life.
Before I met my Husband…
April 29, 2002.  I made a covenant with God that I will forever serve and worship Him.  I was at a point of no return!  I decided to start an intimate relationship with God allowing Him to lead my lifestyle.  Part of that intimacy with God was a 2 year dating sabbatical.  I used this time to be purged of all uncleanliness, because God can only use a clean vessel (2 Timothy 2:19-21).  I began to read His word, meditate on His word day and night (Psalms 1: 2), study His word,  and show myself approved (2 Timothy 2:15).  Now don’t get me wrong.  Two years by yourself and wondering if you will ever marry can be difficult.  There were MANY times when I became LONELY.  There were times when I asked God, why me?, Don’t I deserve a companion?  Aren’t I good enough? Lord are you punishing me? There were times that I was tempted but quickly remembered by covenant.  My covenant with God was to serve Him and Him only, and asked Him to give me the fruits of the Spirit ( Galatians 5:21-23).  I also asked for the faith of Job (Goodness, I know you are thinking, why did you ask for that!).  On that date I wrote my vision and made it plain (Habakkuk 2:2-4).  I wrote specifics on what I wanted in a husband, (From his spiritual groundedness, to the way he treats his mother, to the way he makes me laugh, to him loving me the way Christ loved the church, to his height and complexion, etc…I was Specific! ( Philippians 4:6).  I also stated that I wanted to only COURT my husband, God’s way, In the Spiritual Realm, not secular (That means, NO SEX, NO WORLDLY DATING VIEWS, ONLY BIBLICAL- TOTALLY DIFFERENT FROM WHAT THE WORLD THINKS)  I didn’t want to DATE the way the World defines dating.  I also stated that I wanted my relationship in COURTING to be a 2 – 3 month process…..I thought,  “What human validation do you need for what God has already ordained”…BUT FIRST, I knew that whatever I desired, God would give to me, BUT in His time…..so I waited.  and waited…….Weeks went by….months went by……years went by….BUT in the MEANtime while waiting, God became my husband (Isaiah 54:5).  I needed to develop myself and become the woman, the wife, and the vessel God wanted me to be and use.  God says in His word.. Proverbs 18:22 ”He who finds a wife finds a good thing, And obtains favor from the LORD.”   So I knew he had to FIND ME, and all I can do is WAIT.  Also, I knew I needed to be the wife to Christ FIRST, to prepare me for the role as wife for my husband…… We met…In February 2004, I hosted/facilitated a 40 days of Purpose bible study group at my home.  The sessions were each Sunday for 6 weeks.  We shared our intimate thoughts and experienced spiritual breakthrough each and every week.  I knew that the next 40 days would be a profound transformation in my life, I felt it.  I just didn’t know how profound.  I did know however that I would be able to see my purpose in life clearer than I had ever seen before.  Around the 2nd –  week of class was my birthday.  At church we had a One night revival on my birthday.  Service was good as usual, but something unusual occurred.  During a part in the sermon the Bishop had us to hug our neighbor and speak something to them(What I don’t remember), BUT I REMEMBER THIS….I was seated on the left side of the church, minding my own business.  I started to hug different individuals, and all of a sudden I looked to my far right and notice a particular female “Kendra” running from her seat, in the front of the church, then right in front of me.  (Now keep in mind there were probably 800 – 1000 folks that night, but I only saw her) She looked me dead in the eyes(it was like she was looking through me), pointed at me and said  “ What you have been praying for and waiting on is coming, it’s coming this week”.  That was on March 11th.  That Sunday on March 14th, Oshe showed up at my front door.  Now at the time, I didn’t put two and two together. A member in the 40 days group “Beth” invited him, and honestly I felt he was a little suspect.  I had seen him around church for 2 years.  I never saw him dating one woman, so it seemed he was single, BUT I ALWAYS SAW WOMAN FLOCK AROUND HIM.  So I just categorized/judged  him as a player.  Plus, honestly in undergrad I had always negatively categorized men of Omega Psi Phi Fraternity(I went to an HBCU so I’d seen some things) as “nasty ques”.  So that combination was not enticing at all….Moving on…He showed up at my door.  We had our discussion and YALL, when everyone left, I HAD TO REPENT TO GOD!!!!!!!!!  I had JUDGED HIM UNFAIRLY.  This brother was SPIRITUALLY GROUNDED!!!  I was so drawn to him and constantly prayed about it.  I tried to fight the feelings but I couldn’t.  He was constantly in my thoughts.  I DIDN’T LET HIM KNOW!!  I acted uninterested.  I WANTED HIM TO FIGURE ME OUT(The advice of my grandma and momma).  We would correspond occasionally throughout the week – I still only said just enough, I wanted to leave some mystery to myself.  On Sundays I made sure what I cooked was to his liking…He didn’t know it, but I would plan all week what the meal would be, and added that extra down south flavor, that only “Big momma” had.  We would have collard greens, sweet potato pie, red velvet, mac and cheese, corn bread, smothered chicken, etc…  Each week, I was soooooooo excited and nervous at the same time, and prayed that I would remain focus on leading the discussions. The group discussions were more and more intimate and I found myself falling in love with him. (Of course he didn’t know)  He eventually asked me out on a date.  The first time I declined, then the second time I declined.  On the 3rd time I accepted (Momma said, make a man chase you, If he wants you, he’ll go out of his way to try to get youJ) The rest of course is history.  He officially asked me to court him.  He knew my views on courting and that I only wanted to date/court my husband.  Our views were IDENTICAL!!!!  We began to spend so much time together.  His thoughts were my thoughts, my thoughts were his thoughts.  We finished each others sentences.  We knew our spirits were connected.  I knew he was my husband.  He fit everything on my list that I made 2 years ago and then some.(Ephesians 3:20)  Our purposes in life are the same and we knew our role as husband and  wife were the remaining pieces of the puzzle needed to propel us both into God’s purpose for both of our lives.  God kept giving us affirmation,  after affirmation, after affirmation,  to marry….we knew we needed to be obedient.  When God says move, you gotta move, sooooooooooooo….. He proposed on May 11, 2004 on bended knee.  I kneeled down with him as we prayed together and 7 days later on May 18, 2004 we married.  We had a private/intimate ceremony with both parents and family.Unbeknownst to Me…..
Oshe had watched me over the past 2 years.  He remembered a testimony “verbatim” I gave in front of the church in 2002.
Oshe had been praying for a wife for the past year, but really became focused on the next phase of his life after he was baptized in September 2003..
Oshe didn’t know he was being invited to my home that particular Sunday.  He was actually apart of another group.  His initial plans were to just come and get a Sunday dinner just on this one time occasion cause he heard of the type of meals that were cooked.
God had changed the plans of Oshe that week.  He was scheduled to go out of town that week, but something happened, and plans were canceled……God knew.
Oshe also had previous plans to travel every weekend there after for awhile, but he canceled/postponed all those plans so he could be at my home each and every week.

Encouragement…

(Please note….this is our story/miracle, tailored made by GOD just for us.  If you recall, Jesus never did a miracle the same way in the bible, But what holds true is HIS WORD.  And HE DOESN’T LIE.  He might not come when you want Him to, BUT He comes RIGHT ON TIME.  We pray that you are encouraged)To woman everywhere I say KEEP THE FAITH!!  You HAVE TO FOLLOW God’s Word COMPLETELY!!!  You can NOT compartmentalize your life!! Follow what the bible says about reading and living His word DAILY, about SEXUAL PURITY (WE HAD NO SEX UNTIL MARRIAGE), about your attitude (2 Timothy 2:22-26), and about TURSTING GOD IN EVERY FACET OF YOUR LIFE. Top ten Scriptures that helped me during my singleness: 1)Galatians 6:9, 2)1 Corinthians 15:58 3)Mark 11:22-24, 4)John 15:7, 5)Hebrews 10:36, 6) Hebrews 11:6, 7)1 Peter 4:12-138)1 John 3:22, 9)Ephesians 1:17 – 18, 10) Proverbs 31: 10 – 31


----------



## Sarophina

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I can't even tell ya'll how many times her testimony has encouraged me!

Matthew 7:11 If you, then, though you are evil, know how to give good gifts to your children, how much more will your Father in heaven give good gifts to those who ask him!

Be encouraged ladies!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Sarophina said:


> I wanted to share a courtship story to encourage my fellow singles. This was taken from Young ladies christian fellowship. ylcf.org
> 
> This lady shares how God answered her marriage prayers.
> 
> --------------------
> On May 18, 2004
> 
> Ebonie McLendon and Oshebar Hardman were united as one in Jesus Christ in Marriage. We pray that our Testimony will encourage others and show that if you put God first He will Give you the desires of your heart…..(Psalms 37:4)
> Now introducing
> Mr. and Mrs. Oshebar Hardman
> 
> Her Story…
> 
> GOD IS GOOD ALL THE TIME, and ALL THE TIME GOD IS GOOD!! I give all glory and honor to God who is the head of our life.
> Before I met my Husband…
> April 29, 2002.  I made a covenant with God that I will forever serve and worship Him.  I was at a point of no return!  I decided to start an intimate relationship with God allowing Him to lead my lifestyle.  Part of that intimacy with God was a 2 year dating sabbatical.  I used this time to be purged of all uncleanliness, because God can only use a clean vessel (2 Timothy 2:19-21).  I began to read His word, meditate on His word day and night (Psalms 1: 2), study His word,  and show myself approved (2 Timothy 2:15).  Now don’t get me wrong.  Two years by yourself and wondering if you will ever marry can be difficult.  There were MANY times when I became LONELY.  There were times when I asked God, why me?, Don’t I deserve a companion?  Aren’t I good enough? Lord are you punishing me? There were times that I was tempted but quickly remembered by covenant.  My covenant with God was to serve Him and Him only, and asked Him to give me the fruits of the Spirit ( Galatians 5:21-23).  I also asked for the faith of Job (Goodness, I know you are thinking, why did you ask for that!).  On that date I wrote my vision and made it plain (Habakkuk 2:2-4).  I wrote specifics on what I wanted in a husband, (From his spiritual groundedness, to the way he treats his mother, to the way he makes me laugh, to him loving me the way Christ loved the church, to his height and complexion, etc…I was Specific! ( Philippians 4:6).  I also stated that I wanted to only COURT my husband, God’s way, In the Spiritual Realm, not secular (That means, NO SEX, NO WORLDLY DATING VIEWS, ONLY BIBLICAL- TOTALLY DIFFERENT FROM WHAT THE WORLD THINKS)  I didn’t want to DATE the way the World defines dating.  I also stated that I wanted my relationship in COURTING to be a 2 – 3 month process…..I thought,  “What human validation do you need for what God has already ordained”…BUT FIRST, I knew that whatever I desired, God would give to me, BUT in His time…..so I waited.  and waited…….Weeks went by….months went by……years went by….BUT in the MEANtime while waiting, God became my husband (Isaiah 54:5).  I needed to develop myself and become the woman, the wife, and the vessel God wanted me to be and use.  God says in His word.. Proverbs 18:22 ”He who finds a wife finds a good thing, And obtains favor from the LORD.”   So I knew he had to FIND ME, and all I can do is WAIT.  Also, I knew I needed to be the wife to Christ FIRST, to prepare me for the role as wife for my husband…… We met…In February 2004, I hosted/facilitated a 40 days of Purpose bible study group at my home.  The sessions were each Sunday for 6 weeks.  We shared our intimate thoughts and experienced spiritual breakthrough each and every week.  I knew that the next 40 days would be a profound transformation in my life, I felt it.  I just didn’t know how profound.  I did know however that I would be able to see my purpose in life clearer than I had ever seen before.  Around the 2nd –  week of class was my birthday.  At church we had a One night revival on my birthday.  Service was good as usual, but something unusual occurred.  During a part in the sermon the Bishop had us to hug our neighbor and speak something to them(What I don’t remember), BUT I REMEMBER THIS….I was seated on the left side of the church, minding my own business.  I started to hug different individuals, and all of a sudden I looked to my far right and notice a particular female “Kendra” running from her seat, in the front of the church, then right in front of me.  (Now keep in mind there were probably 800 – 1000 folks that night, but I only saw her) She looked me dead in the eyes(it was like she was looking through me), pointed at me and said  “ What you have been praying for and waiting on is coming, it’s coming this week”.  That was on March 11th.  That Sunday on March 14th, Oshe showed up at my front door.  Now at the time, I didn’t put two and two together. A member in the 40 days group “Beth” invited him, and honestly I felt he was a little suspect.  I had seen him around church for 2 years.  I never saw him dating one woman, so it seemed he was single, BUT I ALWAYS SAW WOMAN FLOCK AROUND HIM.  So I just categorized/judged  him as a player.  Plus, honestly in undergrad I had always negatively categorized men of Omega Psi Phi Fraternity(I went to an HBCU so I’d seen some things) as “nasty ques”.  So that combination was not enticing at all….Moving on…He showed up at my door.  We had our discussion and YALL, when everyone left, I HAD TO REPENT TO GOD!!!!!!!!!  I had JUDGED HIM UNFAIRLY.  This brother was SPIRITUALLY GROUNDED!!!  I was so drawn to him and constantly prayed about it.  I tried to fight the feelings but I couldn’t.  He was constantly in my thoughts.  I DIDN’T LET HIM KNOW!!  I acted uninterested.  I WANTED HIM TO FIGURE ME OUT(The advice of my grandma and momma).  We would correspond occasionally throughout the week – I still only said just enough, I wanted to leave some mystery to myself.  On Sundays I made sure what I cooked was to his liking…He didn’t know it, but I would plan all week what the meal would be, and added that extra down south flavor, that only “Big momma” had.  We would have collard greens, sweet potato pie, red velvet, mac and cheese, corn bread, smothered chicken, etc…  Each week, I was soooooooo excited and nervous at the same time, and prayed that I would remain focus on leading the discussions. The group discussions were more and more intimate and I found myself falling in love with him. (Of course he didn’t know)  He eventually asked me out on a date.  The first time I declined, then the second time I declined.  On the 3rd time I accepted (Momma said, make a man chase you, If he wants you, he’ll go out of his way to try to get youJ) The rest of course is history.  He officially asked me to court him.  He knew my views on courting and that I only wanted to date/court my husband.  Our views were IDENTICAL!!!!  We began to spend so much time together.  His thoughts were my thoughts, my thoughts were his thoughts.  We finished each others sentences.  We knew our spirits were connected.  I knew he was my husband.  He fit everything on my list that I made 2 years ago and then some.(Ephesians 3:20)  Our purposes in life are the same and we knew our role as husband and  wife were the remaining pieces of the puzzle needed to propel us both into God’s purpose for both of our lives.  God kept giving us affirmation,  after affirmation, after affirmation,  to marry….we knew we needed to be obedient.  When God says move, you gotta move, sooooooooooooo….. He proposed on May 11, 2004 on bended knee.  I kneeled down with him as we prayed together and 7 days later on May 18, 2004 we married.  We had a private/intimate ceremony with both parents and family.Unbeknownst to Me…..
> Oshe had watched me over the past 2 years.  He remembered a testimony “verbatim” I gave in front of the church in 2002.
> Oshe had been praying for a wife for the past year, but really became focused on the next phase of his life after he was baptized in September 2003..
> Oshe didn’t know he was being invited to my home that particular Sunday.  He was actually apart of another group.  His initial plans were to just come and get a Sunday dinner just on this one time occasion cause he heard of the type of meals that were cooked.
> God had changed the plans of Oshe that week.  He was scheduled to go out of town that week, but something happened, and plans were canceled……God knew.
> Oshe also had previous plans to travel every weekend there after for awhile, but he canceled/postponed all those plans so he could be at my home each and every week.
> 
> Encouragement…
> 
> (Please note….this is our story/miracle, tailored made by GOD just for us.  If you recall, Jesus never did a miracle the same way in the bible, But what holds true is HIS WORD.  And HE DOESN’T LIE.  He might not come when you want Him to, BUT He comes RIGHT ON TIME.  We pray that you are encouraged)To woman everywhere I say KEEP THE FAITH!!  You HAVE TO FOLLOW God’s Word COMPLETELY!!!  You can NOT compartmentalize your life!! Follow what the bible says about reading and living His word DAILY, about SEXUAL PURITY (WE HAD NO SEX UNTIL MARRIAGE), about your attitude (2 Timothy 2:22-26), and about TURSTING GOD IN EVERY FACET OF YOUR LIFE. Top ten Scriptures that helped me during my singleness: 1)Galatians 6:9, 2)1 Corinthians 15:58 3)Mark 11:22-24, 4)John 15:7, 5)Hebrews 10:36, 6) Hebrews 11:6, 7)1 Peter 4:12-138)1 John 3:22, 9)Ephesians 1:17 – 18, 10) Proverbs 31: 10 – 31



What a Beautiful testimony and what a Beautiful Heart 'YOURS' Sarophina to share this.    God will bless you 1000-fold for the seeds of love, faith and hope and affirmation that you've planted and watered today.  

God shall indeed give the 'increase'...   Yes He will.     In Jesus' Name...

  and


----------



## sweetvi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Sarophina


Thank youuuuuuuu!!!!  I've been trying to find a website like this about testimonies of courtship..!!  Thank you


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks Sarophina for that beautiful testimony.


----------



## frobellete

mrselle said:


> If God has given you a word, then stand on that word and believe God no matter what it looks like.  I prayed for confirmation so many  time that I’m sure I worked God’s very last nerve.  That’s how bleak my situation looked in the natural.  Sweetie, there was a time when my husband was seeing someone else.  Word got back to me that he really cared about this person and that he said he could marry someone like her.  Girl, my friend got that bit of information and couldn’t wait to run back and tell me all about it.  With that bit of news the devil meant for me to give up.  I cried, I felt like a fool and my heart was so heavy, but there was just a little bit of something on the inside of me that said, “Keep praying and seeking God.”  A few days later I saw my husband.  We spoke.  He gave me a warm hug and whispered in my ear.  He didn’t whisper anything provocative or disrespectful, just something to let me know that he remembered one tiny detail about me.  With that hug and those words I had peace and the word that my friend had given me --  I tossed it aside because it meant nothing.  There were times when all I had to go on was God’s word.  No sign….nothing.  That is how my faith got to be where it is today.  And one night I was driving home from Bible Study and God said to me, “Have I ever lied to you?  Everything that I said I would do for you I have done.  Why would I let you down now?”  And another thing, when God showed me my husband I was so new and fresh in the Lord that I shared the news with everyone and was oblivious to the fact that they thought I was an idiot and there were times when I was embarrassed, but you know what?  God meant for me to tell the people that I told.  First, the people I told couldn’t hold water, so anything I told them in “confidence” they would share it with other people.  And it’s ok, because many people got to see first hand, with their own eyes how good God is, how faithful God is and how real God is.  The people who laughed at me…..they don’t laugh at me anymore and it’s not because of anything I did; it’s because God is good.  What I went through was painful and some days I didn’t think I would make it, but a lot of times what we go through isn’t for ourselves, but for other people.  Someone is always watching and I had people watching me.  They were waiting for me to curl up and die (figuratively speaking), but God said, “Nope…I’m getting ready to show them something.”  People say all the time that they believe God and they trust God, but do they really?  God wants us to trust Him so much that when He gives us a Word, we don’t second guess it.  Sorry to be so long winded, but I say all that to say keep trusting God and keep believing God.  When you let go and trust God with your whole heart you will begin to see Him move like never before.



i know you wrote this three years ago but it has helped me so much. i am the youngest of six, three divorced siblings. since i got saved one of my main prayers has been for a Godly long lasting marriage i will not take anything else but God's best. Now thats easier said than done, i have been waiting on God and i am 30 and still waiting. i am not grumbling as i would rather wait on God than do something silly. God told me three months ago that this was my season for marriage and i sometimes fret and worry about it when im lonely but you my dear sister have reminded me who MY God is and He dont play with His word. Im a worship leader in my church and its sunday morning im getting ready to worship in a few hours. God bless you abundantly surely we conquer by the word of our testimony!


----------



## ItsMeFre

My husband and I met in high school but God answered my childhood prayers and brought us together. 
When I was a young kid (like 12 or 13) I prayed for some specific things that I wanted for my husband...in a childlike, innocent way lol. 

I prayed that I'd meet my husband while I was young and that he'd have a nickname (lol idk why). I prayed that we'd be married with kids by 23. I also prayed that I'd have 3 girls ( I never wanted a boy until I got older). Wellll, I met my husband at 16, his name is Goldie (his real name lol), we got married at 19/20 and we had 2 kids by the time we were 23.  Today we have 3 girls. I promise, I was not intentionally trying to fulfill my childhood prayers...I actually forgot about them but God reminded me after the fact.

This might seem juvenile, but the Bible talks about God wanting us to have "childlike faith". When I was a kid, I prayed for those things just simply believing they would happen because God loved me and wants me to have the desires of my heart...plain and simple...no doubt...no fear...just childlike faith. It's a reminder in my life to trust in the Lord with all my heart and lean not unto my own understanding.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



frobellete said:


> i know you wrote this three years ago but it has helped me so much. i am the youngest of six, three divorced siblings. since i got saved one of my main prayers has been for a Godly long lasting marriage i will not take anything else but God's best. Now thats easier said than done, i have been waiting on God and i am 30 and still waiting. i am not grumbling as i would rather wait on God than do something silly.
> 
> God told me three months ago that this was my season for marriage and i sometimes fret and worry about it when im lonely but you my dear sister have reminded me who MY God is and He dont play with His word.
> 
> Im a worship leader in my church and its sunday morning im getting ready to worship in a few hours. God bless you abundantly surely we conquer by the word of our testimony!



Isn't is interesting how God will lead and guide us to remind us of what He has promised and has fulfilled for us.

God watches over His 'Word' to perform it and PERFORM (bring it to pass) He Will.   God's Word shall not return unto Him void.  It will accomplish that which He sends it to prosper.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



ItsMeFre said:


> My husband and I met in high school but God answered my childhood prayers and brought us together.
> When I was a young kid (like 12 or 13) I prayed for some specific things that I wanted for my husband...in a childlike, innocent way lol.
> 
> I prayed that I'd meet my husband while I was young and that he'd have a nickname (lol idk why). I prayed that we'd be married with kids by 23. I also prayed that I'd have 3 girls ( I never wanted a boy until I got older). Wellll, I met my husband at 16, his name is Goldie (his real name lol), we got married at 19/20 and we had 2 kids by the time we were 23.  Today we have 3 girls. I promise, I was not intentionally trying to fulfill my childhood prayers...I actually forgot about them but God reminded me after the fact.
> 
> This might seem juvenile, but the Bible talks about God wanting us to have "childlike faith". When I was a kid, I prayed for those things just simply believing they would happen because God loved me and wants me to have the desires of my heart...plain and simple...no doubt...no fear...just childlike faith. It's a reminder in my life to trust in the Lord with all my heart and lean not unto my own understanding.



Such a beautiful and pure testimony.   God bless you, Hubby and your precious daughters, in every area of your lives for always.   :Rose:


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This courtship story really spoke to me, maybe because they were over 30 when they met/married: http://wissmanns.blogspot.com/2012/06/our-love-story.html


----------



## frobellete

Shimmie said:


> Isn't is interesting how God will lead and guide us to remind us of what He has promised and has fulfilled for us.
> 
> God watches over His 'Word' to perform it and PERFORM (bring it to pass) He Will.   God's Word shall not return unto Him void.  It will accomplish that which He sends it to prosper.



It is indeed and today's sermon was on the indestructible word of God we were to encouraged to write down the vision as in Habakkuk2:1-4. I was really encouraged i think i need to raise an altar of prayer and worship concerning this issue. i had kind of given up.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



frobellete said:


> It is indeed and today's sermon was on the indestructible word of God we were to encouraged to write down the vision as in Habakkuk2:1-4.   I was really encouraged i think i need to raise an altar of prayer and worship concerning this issue. i had kind of given up.



frobellete.....  I'm so happy for you and I 'agree' with your prayer, praise and worship unto God upon the 'Altar' that abides within your heart.   God never lies; the fears and doubts are the lies of satan in an attempt to 'lure' us away from God and believing him.   

Remember how Abraham and Sarah 'forgot' God's promise that they'd have a son?   Welllllllll, God didn't forget and the 'Promise' came as God said. 

I'm looking forward to your diamond ring and your wedding pictures, soon.  

God bless you.   :Rose:


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> God never lies; the fears and doubts are the lies of satan in an attempt to 'lure' us away from God and believing him.
> 
> Remember how Abraham and Sarah 'forgot' God's promise that they'd have a son?   Welllllllll, God didn't forget and the 'Promise' came as God said.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your diamond ring and your wedding pictures, soon.
> 
> God bless you.   :Rose:[/QUOTE]
> 
> The story of Abraham and Sarah came up in my weekly Bible study and I read it at home.
> 
> [B]Gen 22[/B]:
> 1 Now it came about after these things, that [B]God tested Abraham[/B], and said to him, “Abraham!” And he said, “Here I am.”
> 2 He said, “Take now your son, [B]your only son, whom you love[/B], Isaac, and go to the land of Moriah, and offer him there as a burnt offering on one of the mountains of which I will tell you.”
> 7 Isaac spoke to Abraham his father and said, “My father!” And he said, “Here I am, my son.” And he said, “Behold, the fire and the wood, but where is the lamb for the burnt offering?”
> 8 Abraham said, “[B]God will provide for Himself the lamb for the burnt off[/B]ering, my son.” So the two of them walked on together.
> 
> Now, while I was reflecting on how God tests us to see where our heart is, I flipped to [B]Psalm 11[/B]:
> 1 In the Lord I take refuge; How can you say to my soul, “Flee as a bird to your mountain;
> 2 For, behold, the wicked bend the bow, they make ready their arrow upon the string to shoot in darkness at the upright in heart.
> 3 If the foundations are destroyed, what can the righteous do?”
> 4 The Lord is in His holy temple; the Lord’s throne is in heaven;[B]His eyes behold, His eyelids test the sons of men.[/B]
> 5 [B]The Lord tests the righteous and the wicked[/B], and the one who loves violence His soul hates.
> 6 Upon the wicked He will rain snares;fire and brimstone and burning wind will be the portion of their cup.
> 7 For the Lord is righteous, [B]He loves righteousness[/B];the upright will behold His face.
> 
> This goes right along with what He showed me over the summer in [B]Psalm 50[/B]:
> 5 Gather my saints together unto me, Those that have made a covenant with me by sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> God brought this same Psalm to my attention about a month earlier because I journaled about it and here He was showing it to me again.  God does not forget and yes, He sometimes tests us to see where our hearts are.  Will we stick to our end of the covenant?  Will we still love Him if He delays in giving us the deepest desire of our heart?  Do we want marriage more than God?  Or will we curse Him and say He doesn't have our best interest at heart?  Will we trust Him or run ahead and try to do it ourselves?  I have to surrender this area to Him just about everyday and trust that He knows exactly what He's doing even though He hasn't bothered to give me a clue :lol:  But I am willing to lay it all down on the altar, just like Abraham did.  I even told God that if He was calling me to a life of singleness, I accept it because I KNOW that if that is truly God's will for my life, then it's really the best for me.  I know He would never lead me astray.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Belle Du Jour said:


> The story of Abraham and Sarah came up in my weekly Bible study and I read it at home.
> 
> *Gen 22*:
> 1 Now it came about after these things, that *God tested Abraham*, and said to him, “Abraham!” And he said, “Here I am.”
> 2 He said, “Take now your son, *your only son, whom you love*, Isaac, and go to the land of Moriah, and offer him there as a burnt offering on one of the mountains of which I will tell you.”
> 7 Isaac spoke to Abraham his father and said, “My father!” And he said, “Here I am, my son.” And he said, “Behold, the fire and the wood, but where is the lamb for the burnt offering?”
> 8 Abraham said, “*God will provide for Himself the lamb for the burnt off*ering, my son.” So the two of them walked on together.
> 
> Now, while I was reflecting on how God tests us to see where our heart is, I flipped to *Psalm 11*:
> 1 In the Lord I take refuge; How can you say to my soul, “Flee as a bird to your mountain;
> 2 For, behold, the wicked bend the bow, they make ready their arrow upon the string to shoot in darkness at the upright in heart.
> 3 If the foundations are destroyed, what can the righteous do?”
> 4 The Lord is in His holy temple; the Lord’s throne is in heaven;*His eyes behold, His eyelids test the sons of men.*
> 5 *The Lord tests the righteous and the wicked*, and the one who loves violence His soul hates.
> 6 Upon the wicked He will rain snares;fire and brimstone and burning wind will be the portion of their cup.
> 7 For the Lord is righteous, *He loves righteousness*;the upright will behold His face.
> 
> This goes right along with what He showed me over the summer in *Psalm 50*:
> 5 Gather my saints together unto me, Those that have made a covenant with me by sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> God brought this same Psalm to my attention about a month earlier because I journaled about it and here He was showing it to me again.  God does not forget and yes, He sometimes tests us to see where our hearts are.  Will we stick to our end of the covenant?  Will we still love Him if He delays in giving us the deepest desire of our heart?  Do we want marriage more than God?  Or will we curse Him and say He doesn't have our best interest at heart?  Will we trust Him or run ahead and try to do it ourselves?  I have to surrender this area to Him just about everyday and trust that He knows exactly what He's doing even though He hasn't bothered to give me a clue   But I am willing to lay it all down on the altar, just like Abraham did.  I even told God that if He was calling me to a life of singleness, I accept it because I KNOW that if that is truly God's will for my life, then it's really the best for me.  I know He would never lead me astray.



Beautiful, Lady Belle... :Rose:  

This is annointed.


----------



## frobellete

you ladies are just too awesome - a gift from God. thank you your posts are so encouraging. 'and i thought i came here just for hair - im getting much more yey!'


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



frobellete said:


> you ladies are just too awesome - a gift from God. thank you your posts are so encouraging. 'and i thought i came here just for hair - im getting much more yey!'



We have our 'moments' _here _  

Yet God still rules and reigns and we Love Him...Oh how we love God and we truly love and stand by and support each other.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

*Jesus Said...*

_6 But from the beginning of the creation God made them male and female.
7 For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and cleave to his wife;
 8 And they twain shall be one flesh: so then they are no more twain, but one flesh.
 9 What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder._

Mark 10:6-9


----------



## luthiengirlie

Its been.. Two years.. 8 years single two years hoping praying.. My friends are getting married left and right and I admit it really HURTS sometimes I've been waiting my whole life.. No man has ever loved me.. Not even my father .. So its been rough


----------



## Aviah

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

luthiengirlie

I know God made us to want the companionship of a husband. But I pray you feel and realize the depth of God's love for you. It won't replace a husband's love, but it really gives so much peace.


----------



## luthiengirlie

Aviah said:


> luthiengirlie
> 
> I know God made us to want the companionship of a husband. But I pray you feel and realize the depth of God's love for you. It won't replace a husband's love, but it really gives so much peace.



You're right


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



luthiengirlie said:


> Its been.. Two years.. 8 years single two years hoping praying.. My friends are getting married left and right and I admit it really HURTS sometimes I've been waiting my whole life.. No man has ever loved me.. Not even my father .. So its been rough



 luthiengirlie... don't ever give up.  

Just please do not give up.


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> luthiengirlie... don't ever give up.
> 
> Just please do not give up.



I will not... that felt like a message Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



luthiengirlie said:


> I will not... that felt like a message Shimmie



luthiengirlie

It is...  

Precious one... it is indeed a message.   

It is often at that point when we give up, that God has just released what He has promised what we have asked Him for...  

Don't give up.


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> luthiengirlie
> 
> It is...
> 
> Precious one... it is indeed a message.
> 
> It is often at that point when we give up, that God has just released what He has promised what we have asked Him for...
> 
> Don't give up.



i'm in tears


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

((((( luthiengirlie ))))) I've missed your fellowship in here... good to see you posting again!  You're good... don't worry!


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> ((((( luthiengirlie ))))) I've missed your fellowship in here... good to see you posting again!  You're good... don't worry!



I've missed you too  Laela it's time to come back.. i beleive that.. I'M BACK ..


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011

MarriageMaterial said:
			
		

> Shimmie, thank you for this thread.  I feel renewed and refresh.  I feel that God is preparing me for my husband.  I'm not quite finish yet, but I feel before the summer next year I will be.
> 
> But I prayed a specific prayer to God that all old relationships will not resurrect.  I only had two, in my life so no big deal.  I know they won't.
> 
> I have been praying for my future husband as well.  Lately I've been praying this prayer ALOT.  At first I had no idea why, but I'm leaving it all in God's hands.  Although the guy in my little picture up there would be ideal..  hehehhe
> 
> This is a prayer that Prettyfaceabnd (I think that's right) posted:
> 
> [pray]"Lord God, your Word declares that if I delight myself in you—if I enjoy and seek your pleasure above mine—you'll give me the desires of my heart (Psalm 37:4). Desiring a husband is neither evil nor selfish because marriage is honorable (Hebrews 13:4). At the beginning of creation, you proclaimed, "It is not good that man should be alone" and then you created Eve to be a suitable partner for Adam (Genesis 2:18). In the name of Jesus, I ask that you would protect the husband—a suitable partner—you have chosen for me. Because the covenant of marriage is sacred (Mark 10:9), I ask for a man of God. Please give me a husband whose love for me is only outmatched by his love for you; a man who will cherish me and build me up (Proverbs 31:28); a man who will honor me (I Peter 3:7) and our marriage vows; a man who will be a good father and provider; a man whom I will be attracted to physically, emotionally, and spiritually; a man who will love me as Christ loved the church (Ephesians 5:25). Keep me from attaching myself to another man out of desperation. I will not settle for a relationship that's second best, convenient, or one that feeds my insecurities. Guard my purity and give me the patience to wait. And when I meet him, confirm to me that he is the one. Release from me the baggage of past relationships, and prepare me for the man You have chosen to be my husband. Free me from any hindrances to a healthy and godly marriage: insecurities, habitual sins, selfishness, and emotional hurts. Dispel my unrealistic expectations that set me up for disappointment. I place my trust in you rather than my partner. In this period of waiting, I will look to you alone to be my companion and best friend. You are the one who redeems my life from the pit, who crowns me with love and compassion, who satisfies my desires with good things (Psalm 103:4-5). I will not be anxious, but as I present my requests to you, flood me with the peace that surpasses all understanding so my heart and my mind are guarded in Christ Jesus (Philippians 4:6,7). In this request, I commit myself to trust you and do good, to dwell in the land and feed on your faithfulness. I commit my way to you and trust that you will bring it to pass (Psalm 37:35). Amen" [pray]
> (author unknown
> I love this prayer!


----------



## MrsMe

I love this gem of a thread.  

I am preparing myself to become a Mrs, I vowed to let God be the foundation of our marriage and our life together. We have been through so much and I now realize that I wasn't ready for marriage. I was in love with him and the idea of marriage but wasn't aware of what it meant to be a wife. I'm ready now and ever since I opened up to God and asked him for his guidance and protection, I have never felt more at ease.  
I'll come back to post about our story after we get married.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF...excuse the typos


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I did not realize in preparation one would be tested.. to see if you can handle the magnitue of what HaShem gives you...


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

  I agree... Amein~




luthiengirlie said:


> I did not realize in preparation one would be tested.. to see if you can handle the magnitue of what HaShem gives you...


----------



## luthiengirlie

As much as I want to be a, wife to a, stunning man... I ann STILL  healing from life long abuse.. There is still some deep wounds that need healing.. So I need to trust His timing


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



luthiengirlie said:


> As much as I want to be a, wife to a, stunning man... I ann STILL  healing from life long abuse.. There is still some deep wounds that need healing.. So I need to trust His timing



It took me a while to heal and you are doing the right thing by allowing God to have His perfect work in you.   It took me a while to trust again, but God has a way of making it happen.    

Sometimes it just takes time, but it does happen.  The healing process really takes place, all with the love of God.


----------



## Prudent1

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



luthiengirlie said:


> As much as I want to be a, wife to a, stunning man... I ann STILL  healing from life long abuse.. There is still some deep wounds that need healing.. So I need to trust His timing


Often times there is _real_ wisdom in waiting. One of the best life lessons I have learned is to wait, seek God, and wait well (by that I mean with a good attitude). God is faithful. I promise you that.


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Prudent1 said:


> Often times there is _real_ wisdom in waiting. One of the best life lessons I have learned is to wait, seek God, and wait well (by that I mean with a good attitude). God is faithful. I promise you that.



I recieve that and I thank you for the wisdom of your words
Laela


----------



## JessieLeleB

Prudent1 said:
			
		

> Often times there is real wisdom in waiting. One of the best life lessons I have learned is to wait, seek God, and wait well (by that I mean with a good attitude). God is faithful. I promise you that.



 I'm up at 3am worried about this very question and yet I never saw this thread... Wondering if I'll ever be loved... suppose I still have a open wound that needs healing yet I would be lying if I said I'm patient with a positive attitude always thinking why god doesn't see me fit enough to be married or have kids?? Over and over alllll day everyday for the past 3 years? I think I'm total damaged goods! Please God give me wisdom and support to see me thur this rough time!!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs

@ JessieLeleB, I could have written that post verbatim

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## luthiengirlie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



JessieLeleB said:


> I'm up at 3am worried about this very question and yet I never saw this thread... Wondering if I'll ever be loved... suppose I still have a open wound that needs healing yet I would be lying if I said I'm patient with a positive attitude always thinking why god doesn't see me fit enough to be married or have kids?? Over and over alllll day everyday for the past 3 years? I think I'm total damaged goods! Please God give me wisdom and support to see me thur this rough time!!!



JessieLeleB
you will be loved.. YOU ALREADY ARE LOVED BY THE ONE WHO CAN NUMBER THE HAIRS ON YOUR HEAD.. YOU ARE NOT DAMAGED.. I AM NOT DAMAGED.. WE ARE HEALING WE ARE WALKING IN HIS WAYS..
that is FAR MORE THAN MOST..

I believe you and I will fall in love with an earthly man.. an amazing beautiful earthly man.. but i tell you something....... HEAL... TAKE THE TIME TO HEAL...  it is freeing... I'm learning to voice things that bother me.... and voicing my needs... HaShem is teaching me this.. so I am LEARNING LEARNING LEARNING HOW MUCH HE LOVES ME... AND YOU.. need to learn how much HaShem loves YOU


----------



## ArrrBeee

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This is a beautiful wedding story:

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/25/f...ngs&adxnnlx=1355150542-/oKhLsqicHuiF5pn3/z6PQ


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

^^^ Great story...

this is PRICELESS:



> “All of that stuff — the red carpet, the makeup — it’s very fleeting and it’s not real,” said Ms. Findley’s friend Ms. Davis about the perils of being a couple in the limelight. “I know one celebrity who, after being on the set, came home and said, ‘You can’t expect me to take out the garbage after I’ve been to the moon.’ His marriage failed. Because you can expect someone to take out the garbage. Because that’s life. That’s real.”


----------



## sweetvi

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

just bumping is to encourage more people


----------



## mscurly

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Any updates? New testimonies?

I come back and read this thread from time to time for encouragement


----------



## Divine.

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Wow! I can't believe it's been a year since someone has posted. I'd like to see some new testimonies as well.


----------



## laCriolla

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



phynestone said:


> This is a very beautiful thread. I've kind of turned off the light in this part of my life, but I guess I can keep a nightlight on (smile).




I really identify with this statement.  things seem so hopeless it's difficult to keep the faith. each turn there is a dead end. I have to have faith that God has a plan for me, and that whatever it is it will be complete and perfect. It's hard enduring the yearning for something that is not promised. I pray he will take the yearning away if it's not for me to have a family.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



laCriolla said:


> I really identify with this statement. things seem so hopeless it's difficult to keep the faith. each turn there is a dead end. I have to have faith that God has a plan for me, and that whatever it is it will be complete and perfect. It's hard enduring the yearning for something that is not promised. I pray he will take the yearning away if it's not for me to have a family.


 
laCriolla... Please don't give up.   God doesn't forget your prayers.  

He is simply perfecting that and all which concerns you and 'fixing' things about your dreams to save you the stress of having to once they come into your life.  Please, believe, trust and don't give up on God.  He never forsakes a prayer nor a promise.  This I know and He word is sure.


----------



## laCriolla

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> @laCriolla... Please don't give up.   God doesn't forget your prayers.
> 
> He is simply perfecting that and all which concerns you and 'fixing' things about your dreams to save you the stress of having to once they come into your life.  Please, believe, trust and don't give up on God.  He never forsakes a prayer nor a promise.  This I know and He word is sure.



I wish i could give you a big hug, shimmie thank you


----------



## laCriolla

But He does not promise a husband. I can't find where He does


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



laCriolla said:


> But He does not promise a husband. I can't find where He does


 
laCriolla,

Angel don't allow satan to rob you of one of God's greatest gifts to a man and a woman, which is that they become 'One'.   That was His commandment to male and female, to marry and to become one.  

_"For this cause ...."_ 

In Jesus' Name, Father God thank you for the beautiful gift of marriage which you so lovingly ordained between 'One Man and One Woman'.  

Amen


----------



## jprayze

How did I miss this thread?  I have some reading to do!


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



jprayze said:


> How did I miss this thread? I have some reading to do!


 
jprayze 

:welcome3:  

Enjoy these Marriage threads and be blessed.   OH and 'Happily Married'. 

Don't ever doubt it.  Not ever.  

Love
Shimmie


----------



## dicapr

laCriolla said:


> But He does not promise a husband. I can't find where He does



He doesn't. But he does promise to be what we need-be that mother, father, husband and friend. In God we have everything. There will be those of us who are faithful and love God who will be single all of our lives. But he is willing to provide for our needs better than any human spouse could ever do. I do pray that all of us who desire marriage will obtain it. But there is no promise other than God's ability to fill any void in our lives. And we must comfort ourselves and others with the promise that God will provide-we just don't know how.


----------



## Benuontherise

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hello Ladies,

It's funny I found this thread today. Today is my and my DH anniversary, 2 years today. I guess i will give the story of our blessed love to all those ladies awaiting our lord's blessing. I had prayed for God to bless me with a Good husband for over 2 yrs prior to me meeting my DH. After we met, I found out that he was praying also for a wife. I am a believer that one has to pray for what kind of man you want, I say this because from my own experience my husband was everything I prayed for and more. Everything I had asked for is in him and everything I didn't think to ask for. We met and refrained from sex until we were marriage. We were only dating for 6 months prior to our marriage and people thought we were crazy, but we know deep inside that this was God's will. Now 2 years later today, we are closer than ever. So ladies the advice I give is that you pray for personality specifics in your future husband, pray for you to be prepared for your husband and pray for the eyes to see him when he comes. Don't be fooled by what you see on the outside, it took me a month to call my DH after meeting him thinking I needed a break from men. But after having a sudden feeling to text him at work, it was God telling me I was ready to appreciate and recognize his worth. My DH at the time we met didnt have much, he was new to this country (Jamaican Born) and was unable to get a legal job. But over looking his lack of funds for his Good hearted Country Boy charm was the underestimated blessing of both our lives. Be open to learn from him. I have learned so much from my DH from the time we started dating   until now. His experience from growing up in a two parent house hold on a Jamaican Farm has built a lot of character that I wasn't blessed to gain in my own childhood. So ladies be open and have faith in God's blessing to come, often the biggest blessings come after the hardest learning experiences we have to go through so don't be discouraged- remember Ruth and Boaz's story of love and trial Ruth had to go through to receive her blessing. 

Blessed Love and Praises due to the Most High
Amen


----------



## stephluv

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you for the testimony Benuontherise

I'm always like how specific should I be and I have wondered am I not trusting God faithfully if I pray everyday I made a list and put it in my Bible tho Just got a few things to work on within myself first


----------



## Joigirl

I've been married for almost 14 years and I prayed for God to bring the right man Into my life over a year before we met. After we started dating, he told me that he prayed to find a wife.

We met at Best Buy of all places. I just came from Jamaica on a vacation with my girlfriends. I wanted a subwoofer to play the reggae music I bought. He was looking at the same subwoofer. My husband is a talker so, he just started talking to me about being a college athlete, Jamaica, his love of travel, etc. we talked for about 40 minutes and then he and his friend left the store. At that point I thought he was just a friendly guy but didn't think much of it because he didn't ask for my number. 

Well I bought the subwoofer and left the store. He and his friend had left and came back as I was putting the box in my tiny little car. He finally asked for my number, neither of us had a pen or a cell phone so he had to remember it. I found out later that his friend had to urge him to come back and get my number after waiting for him so long in the store. My husband has given up on relationships after ending a long term relation a few months earlier. He was not anxious to jump into another one unless the right woman came along.

Long story short, he called me the next day and we talked for hours little old friends (as I said, he is a talker and loves to debate). We would stay on the phone for hours until we both fell asleep. We were friends for years before becoming intimate, both because we still lived with our parents at the beginning of our relationship, and because he respected the fact that I wanted to wait. We dated for 4 years before marrying because we were still young. We married at 28 and 29. It was the right time both due to our maturity and financial security. 

I am a strong believer in asking God for what you need, not necessarily what you want. He answered my prayers and I am thankful everyday.


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Beautiful testimony. 

Happy anniversary to you both!




Benuontherise said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It's funny I found this thread today. Today is my and my DH anniversary, 2 years today . . .


----------



## Benuontherise

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



stephluv said:


> Thank you for the testimony Benuontherise
> 
> I'm always like how specific should I be and I have wondered am I not trusting God faithfully if I pray everyday I made a list and put it in my Bible tho Just got a few things to work on within myself first




Glad to hear it helps, yes there is nothing wrong with being specific because it's like showing God that you have put effort and thought into your prayer. Also that's great your working on yourself now and don't worry God won't drag it out to make you perfect first because he will use you both to help perfect each other together. We become perfected as one flesh in marriage.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Benuontherise said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> It's funny I found this thread today. Today is my and my DH anniversary, 2 years today. I guess i will give the story of our blessed love to all those ladies awaiting our lord's blessing.
> 
> I had prayed for God to bless me with a Good husband for over 2 yrs prior to me meeting my DH. After we met, I found out that he was praying also for a wife. I am a believer that one has to pray for what kind of man you want, I say this because from my own experience my husband was everything I prayed for and more.
> 
> Everything I had asked for is in him and everything I didn't think to ask for. We met and refrained from sex until we were marriage. We were only dating for 6 months prior to our marriage and people thought we were crazy, but we know deep inside that this was God's will. Now 2 years later today, we are closer than ever.
> 
> So ladies the advice I give is that you pray for personality specifics in your future husband, pray for you to be prepared for your husband and pray for the eyes to see him when he comes. Don't be fooled by what you see on the outside, it took me a month to call my DH after meeting him thinking I needed a break from men. But after having a sudden feeling to text him at work, it was God telling me I was ready to appreciate and recognize his worth.
> 
> My DH at the time we met didnt have much, he was new to this country (Jamaican Born) and was unable to get a legal job. But over looking his lack of funds for his Good hearted Country Boy charm was the underestimated blessing of both our lives. Be open to learn from him. I have learned so much from my DH from the time we started dating   until now. His experience from growing up in a two parent house hold on a Jamaican Farm has built a lot of character that I wasn't blessed to gain in my own childhood.
> 
> *So ladies be open and have faith in God's blessing to come, often the biggest blessings come after the hardest learning experiences we have to go through so don't be discouraged- remember Ruth and Boaz's story of love and trial Ruth had to go through to receive her blessing.
> 
> Blessed Love and Praises due to the Most High*
> Amen



Benuontherise...

Congratulations and Happy Anniversary to you and your Hubby.  

Thank you for sharing such a beautiful testimony.   It's no secret here that I support Marriage and have a tendency to be quite passionate about it.   However, there is not one person in my personal life and space whom I've prayed for has God failed.   

It may have happened in their later years, but let me tell you something, God is surely redeeming those years for them 'Big Time' and when I say 'Big Time' it is beyond words.   As a matter of fact, today is my cousin's 1st Wedding Anniversary.  She's in her 40's and her husband is 50 ... but it still happened for both of them.   

It's too late for anyone to tell me otherwise. It started with my 'Babygirl' (my beautiful darling daughter) and then my son.  God didn't fail, with them either.  And God showed out for both of them in such a way that no one can take the credit for it, other than God.    I simply did not want my children to be unmarried...period.    I was quite specific and God went beyond each detail of my requests for them.    

Since then,  I've experienced far too many answered prayers for Marriages for others and there's no turning back.    Your testimony only seals what I already know to be true.   God answers prayers for MARRIAGE.... Marriage between 'One' Man and 'One' Woman, under God. 

I don't have time for endless questions and doubtful thoughts from others.  I simply choose to 'Believe' God and just leave it with Him.  God never fails. 

God bless you Benuontherise... and I mean this... God bless you and your Husband always.

   

Love,
Shimmie


----------



## stephluv

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Benuontherise said:


> Glad to hear it helps, yes there is nothing wrong with being specific because it's like showing God that you have put effort and thought into your prayer. Also that's great your working on yourself now and don't worry God won't drag it out to make you perfect first because he will use you both to help perfect each other together. *We become perfected as one flesh in marriage*.





Shimmie said:


> *I don't have time for endless questions and doubtful thoughts from others.  I simply choose to 'Believe' God and just leave it with Him.  God never fails.
> *
> God bless you @Benuontherise... and I mean this... God bless you and your Husband always.
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie



@Benuontherise Yes you are right Not expecting perfection just expecting greater in Gods timing!

Shimmie And the bolded is all that needs to be said! I dont have time for endless questions and doubtful thoughts even from myself in my QT with the Lord.... I realized in the past I spent too much time in my prayer time questioning and being low that I came to God with negativity already in my spirit So now when i'm in prayer and feel something not like HIM creeping in I rebuke it and begin to praise! 

The Lord knows my desires but at the end of the day I just want HIM! If a marriage by his hand blesses me I know it will be HIS will so I can give him all the glory the praise and the honor

SN: Shimmie sent you a message about the stockings mentioned on the call


----------



## Belle Du Jour

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Shimmie I hope I'm on your prayer list ;-)


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Belle Du Jour said:


> Shimmie I hope I'm on your prayer list ;-)





Hi Lady Belle     But of course.    

God never fails.  God never fails.  God never fails.  God never fails.

Folks have to watch what they say about being single... STOP!  

God never fails.


----------



## Galadriel

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I was nearing the end of college and was involved with ministry and Young Adult groups at my home church and in my diocese. It helped me stay connected to my BFF as well as my Catholic community.

Well, my best friend and I joined this particular young adult group which invited a series of speakers (lay men and lay women, priests and theologians) to galvanize us and enrich our faith. We started hanging out with fellow group-goers, there must've been about 12-15 of us total in our little sub-group. We would go and sing karaoke together, meet for dinner, and it was such a great time. 

I first noticed DH when my best friend was in a heated debate with him . He began mentioning/quoting some of my favorite theologians and I immediately took notice. I pushed my friend aside and began discussing theology with him 

From there, we started sitting next to each other during group meetings, and discussing things  interesting to us (we're both geeks ), and I told him he should join our group of friends for an outing. We had all agreed to meet at a restaurant, and I kid you not, EVERYONE in the group canceled except for him and me.

He asked if I still wanted to meet up, and I accepted. Afterward, he asked if I could meet him again for dinner. I accepted. After a couple of more times, we decided, "Hey, we're officially dating, huh?" 

Come to think of it, we spent a lot of time together, and we met each other's families and went to church together, and even went on retreats together. Finally, DH proposed, we got married, and 11 years later we're still going strong.

We've been blessed with five children 

Sometimes you'll never know how God will bring your future DH into  your life. I wasn't particularly looking for a relationship at the time (I was so preoccupied with graduating college, and what sort of career I wanted, etc.), so sometimes you have to keep your eyes open.

I think there was a recent news article that came out which spoke of people who feel like they've married their best friend tend to live longer. I love that! I do feel like I've married my best friend. We can sit and have all kinds of interesting conversations with each other, we can read, watch movies, or do activities together. At the same time, we can still have our own particular hobbies, but it feels great to know that not only is he my husband, but also just a wonderful person to be around and spend time with. We did go to pre-marital counseling (I highly recommend it), and I think it's important to know, understand, and be realistic about each other's flaws or idiosyncrasies. I also love the fact that he is as devout as I am, we both love God and strive to follow the Gospel.

We have both been there for each other through good times, death in the family, celebrations, and tough times. There is something wonderful and strengthening to the knowledge that out of all the people in the world, you chose your spouse and your spouse chose you, and you promised before God to be partners through life.

Okay, now I'm rambling. I hope this was of use!


----------



## momi

I'n enjoying these beautiful testimonies ladies!


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

This... 
Beautiful testimony! Thanks for sharing.



Galadriel said:


> There is something wonderful and strengthening to the knowledge that out of all the people in the world, you chose your spouse and your spouse chose you, and you promised before God to be partners through life.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Galadriel said:


> We've been blessed with five children
> 
> Sometimes you'll never know how God will bring your future DH into  your life.
> 
> it feels great to know that not only is he my husband, but also just a wonderful person to be around and spend time with.
> 
> We did go to pre-marital counseling *(I highly recommend it)*,
> 
> and I think it's important to know, understand, and be realistic about each other's flaws or idiosyncrasies. I also love the fact that he is as devout as I am, we both love God and strive to follow the Gospel.
> 
> There is something wonderful and strengthening to the knowledge that out of all the people in the world, you chose your spouse and your spouse chose you, and you promised before God to be partners through life.



Galadriel 

What a wonderful testimony.   What I quoted from your post above truly stood out.    I'm already one of your 'fans'  :blush3:  I love your faith, your love for God, your firm foundation to take a stand for what God's Word says no matter who disagrees. 

Saying this, all the more I respect what you've shared about your Marriage. It is indeed a testament to God and for others to not give up on what God has ordained for a Man and Woman in this earth, to become 'One'.   

God bless you, your five beautiful angels and indeed your precious husband.  I wish you all of God's best and for always.   Keep standing firm for Jesus. God's heart is pleased. 

Love, 
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Laela said:


> This...
> Beautiful testimony! Thanks for sharing.



Dearest Laela 

As you feel lead of the Lord, please share your beautiful and loving testimony whenever you have a moment.  You and Hubby are amazing.


----------



## Galadriel

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you, Laela and Shimmie!


----------



## SpiritJunkie

Thank you ladies for all your amazing testimonies. I hope to one day to have a story to share.


----------



## stephluv

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Folks have to watch what they say about being single... STOP!
> 
> God never fails.



Shimmie aka one of my Godmommies!  what do you mean by this...Im trying to speak more positively but Im also one that doesnt sugar coat facts and truth...

For instance I understand speaking things into existance but is it wrong for me to say Well i'm single now and I dont know if its in Gods plan for me to marry so I dont stress on it but focus on Him... I was told I need to stop and say Im  currently single but he's on his way Just need some input from anyone

I want 4 kids but maybe I am to adopt? Idk I pray on it but I refuse to let it consume me like it was starting to do before which only led me to be weak in the flesh and spirit...I really just want all of God and whatever he blesses me with...I let him know my desires but ask for His will to be done 

@Galadriel 

Thank you for your testimony... these testimonies do encourage us single woman and Congrats on the 5 kids!!! I agree pre-marital counseling is key (I'm excited to do those classes and Im not even dating lol)...and I probably would want to have have a post-marital counseling every 6mths for 3yrs just to have those communication lines opened I think marriage is another ministry I love the acts of love of couples in the Bible Im excited to meet someone God wants me to submit to HAHA! Married to your best friend hmm I'll be sounding like Adam "flesh from his flesh bone from his bone"


----------



## Laela

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Hi, Big Sis!

I'd 'testified' upthread, but just want to add that Father God is good, through it all...we're still going strong, heading into our 7th year.  I too am married to my best friend, but he's also my spiritual adviser -- without fail, he always turns to the Word when we have arguments or discussion on anything. I'd admit it hasn't always been a bed of roses; a few bumps along the way has only strengthened us, sans details. I'm always grateful to God because marriage is a journey, not a destination. 

I hope others  here can share, esp the lurkers who're married 15+ years or those who almost divorced and what God has done to restore their marriages. With the way things are going, it's encouraging to see successful marriages, as God intended. They provide hope to many.




Shimmie said:


> Dearest @Laela
> 
> As you feel lead of the Lord, please share your beautiful and loving testimony whenever you have a moment.  You and Hubby are amazing.


----------



## mscurly

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thanks for sharing your testimonies ladies, it really encourages me to remain faithful for God's promises.

I come back to this thread sometimes because it's so uplifting especially when I feel helpless. It was nice reading new stories.


----------



## tigerrose

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



Shimmie said:


> Benuontherise...
> 
> Congratulations and Happy Anniversary to you and your Hubby.
> 
> Thank you for sharing such a beautiful testimony.   It's no secret here that I support Marriage and have a tendency to be quite passionate about it.   However, there is not one person in my personal life and space whom I've prayed for has God failed.
> 
> It may have happened in their later years, but let me tell you something, God is surely redeeming those years for them 'Big Time' and when I say 'Big Time' it is beyond words.   As a matter of fact, today is my cousin's 1st Wedding Anniversary.  She's in her 40's and her husband is 50 ... but it still happened for both of them.
> 
> It's too late for anyone to tell me otherwise. It started with my 'Babygirl' (my beautiful darling daughter) and then my son.  God didn't fail, with them either.  And God showed out for both of them in such a way that no one can take the credit for it, other than God.    I simply did not want my children to be unmarried...period.    *I was quite specific and God went beyond each detail of my requests for them.   *
> 
> Since then,  I've experienced far too many answered prayers for Marriages for others and there's no turning back.    Your testimony only seals what I already know to be true.   *God answers prayers for MARRIAGE*.... Marriage between 'One' Man and 'One' Woman, under God.
> 
> *I don't have time for endless questions and doubtful thoughts from others.  I simply choose to 'Believe' God and just leave it with Him.  God never fail*s.
> 
> God bless you Benuontherise... and I mean this... God bless you and your Husband always.
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> Shimmie




Thank you so much for this Shimmie
I believe God never fails and that he will give us the desires 
of our hearts. I finally realized that God "gives" us our desires
for a reason. There is no room for doubt, and especially no room
for doubters because no one knows God's plans for me but God.

I am so grateful for this thread and all of the wonderful testimonies! 
They keep me motivated and I look forward to sharing my marriage testimony
in this thread in the near future!


----------



## Iammoney

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Please pray for me in this regard Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



blqlady said:


> Please pray for me in this regard Shimmie



Hi Sweetheart:    You don't need my prayers.   

It is God who hears the personal cry and desires of your heart.  *That's what my testimony is about.  * My testimony is that God heard the cries of my heart and my heart's desires and He answered them big time.    

It's always about God and only God and He does betroth His daughters of whom you are indeed.  You blqlady are one of God's most cherished and loved daughters and He has heard your prayers, He has seen your tears, He has the answers all for you, ready to bloom. 

Don't let time nor the discouragement of others get in the pray.   Don't process their negative thoughts/comments.    Just pray and be ready for God to answer because He will indeed answer.   Process in your heart that God has heard and has answered your prayers.    He has.  All throughout God's Word God brought forth marriage between a man and a woman.

Now even more in this time with gay intrusions upon His gift of bringing a man and a woman together honorably, God is bringing together those whom He knows desire to marry the way that He ordained it to be.   One Man, One Woman, under Him.

Be ready...God has heard your prayers.    Believe His Promises and be ready.


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



tigerrose said:


> Thank you so much for this Shimmie
> I believe God never fails and that he will give us the desires
> of our hearts. I finally realized that God "gives" us our desires
> for a reason. There is no room for doubt, and especially no room
> for doubters because no one knows God's plans for me but God.
> 
> I am so grateful for this thread and all of the wonderful testimonies!
> They keep me motivated and I look forward to sharing my marriage testimony
> in this thread in the near future!



Please don't ever give up nor lose heart.   God never fails.


----------



## Iammoney

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

I appreciate you 
Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



blqlady said:


> I appreciate you
> Shimmie



blqlady...

Dearest Sister in Jesus, I love and appreciate* you*.   You've always been faithful to everyone around you; faithful in love, support and in prayer.  

Don't ever think for one moment that you are not pleasing to God; for in you He is most definitely well pleased.   Every test in and of your life, you have given Him joy and in and of all, He is there to always bring you through it.   You have proven Him to be God, you have made Him overjoyed that you are you. 

God is blessing you through all in all for all, for always. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen


----------



## Iammoney

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*

Thank you so much Shimmie you are a great vessel for God.    It's been my pleasure just knowing you


----------



## Shimmie

*Re: Wives:  Please Share How God Answered Your Marriage Prayers - Encourage Future Br*



blqlady said:


> Thank you so much Shimmie you are a great vessel for God.    It's been my pleasure just knowing you



Ditto...

:blowkiss:


----------

